# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Treffpunkt für die Metastasierten

## Rudi61

*
Treffpunkt für die Metastasierten*

*
Hier sind alle (normalerweise) unheilbaren Schwer- und Schwersterkrankten mit Metastasen herzlich eingeladen in einen freundlichen Ton über neue Therapieformen zu diskutieren.*


Heilungschancen bei Oligometastasierung, Tumorlastsenkung bei Fernmetastasen, Lutetium 177-PSMA-617 bei Knochenmetastasen, Cyberknife, SPECT/CT, Chemotherapie mit Nanopartikel-Generator, Chirurgische Behandlung der Metastasen, Androgenentzugstherapien bei fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs und *alles andere was uns weiterhilft* das sind hier die Themen.

Aber auch *die Möglichkeiten der nahen und der fernen Zukunft* wie  neue Immuntherapien, Metarrestin-Therapie, die Anwendung der CRISPR/Cas9-Methode, Virotherapie, die Liquid biopsy, Genetische Tumorprofile, Tanezumab, CAR-T-Therapie, navigationsgestützte3D Kyphoplastie, das Intelligentes Skalpell iKnife, neue Enzymhemmer, Larotrectinib, die Kombination aus dem Diabetesmedikament Metformin und dem Blutdrucksenker Syrosingopin und all die anderen neuen Diagnose- und vielversprechenden Therapieformen der Zukunft.

Und auch *alles über neue Studien* wie die SWOG 1216, die PEACE 1, die ENZAMET die Stampede Arm J, die TITAN, die ARCHES und die ARASEN Studie die alle 2020 erste Ergebnisse liefern sollen, die G-Rampp Studie, NCT mobil - Smartphone-basierte Videotelefonate in der Onkologie Studie; Stereotaktische Radiotherapie (SRS) im Vergleich mit Ganzhirnbestrahlung (WBRT) bei Patienten mit 4-10 Hirnmetastasen  Studie um nur einige zu nennen.
Alles über neue Forschungsergebnisse, neue Kongresse wie die jährliche DGU (Danke für den Link Franz) und neue Studien. 

"*Das Ganze auf den Stand einer chronischen Erkrankung zu bekommen ist mein Ziel und den Krebs irgendwann mit einer neuen "ultimativen" Therapie endgültig zu besiegen.*"
Willkommen alle Optimisten, positiv Denkende, alle die trotz unheilbarer Diagnose noch hoffen, alle die Kämpfen und alle die sich noch nicht selber aufgegeben haben.


*Niemand kennt die Zukunft!
*

*                     - Wir sind niemals besiegt, außer, wenn wir den Mut verlieren -
                          Michael Müller (1673 - 1704)*


Rudolf

----------


## Rudi61

*Nützliche Links für Alle*
(Die Links sind ursprünglich oft von anderen Forumsteilnehmer gesammelt worden; herzlichen Dank Franz, Detlef, Lothar und all die anderen)

Für neue Links von neuen Artikel, neuen Therapie und neuen Studien bin ich immer Dankbar! - Rudolf -




*Informationen zu Ihrer Krebserkrankung erhalten Sie kostenlos beim:*


*Krebsinformationsdienst*
Telefon: 0800 / 420 30 40
https://www.krebsinformationsdienst.de/kontakt.php

*Infonetz Krebs*
Telefon: 0800 / 80 70 88 77
https://www.infonetz-krebs.de/
*
Bundesverband Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe (BPS) e. V.*
Telefon: 0800 / 70 80 123
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/

Bei örtlichen Krebsselbsthilfegruppen finden man sehr oft auch kostenlose moralische Unterstützung
__________________________________________________  ______________________________________




*Erstinformationen für den Anfang*

*
Die blauen Ratgeber - Prostatakrebs*
https://www.krebshilfe.de/fileadmin/...r/017_0116.pdf
*
Die blauen Ratgeber - Deutsche Krebshilfe www.krebshilfe.de*
https://www.krebshilfe.de/informiere...rebs/infothek/

*Netzwerk Onkologische Spitzenzentren*
https://www.krebshilfe.de/fileadmin/...1116_FINAL.pdf
*
Arztbriefe, Krankenakte: Befunde und Abkürzungen verstehen - www.krebsinformationsdienst.de*
https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....-verstehen.php



*Patientenleitlinie "Früherkennung von Prostatakrebs"*
https://www.awmf.org/uploads/tx_szle...om_2018-04.pdf

*Patientenleitlinie "Prostatakrebs 1  lokal begrenztes Prostatakarzinom"*
https://www.awmf.org/uploads/tx_szle...om_2018-04.pdf

*Patientenleitlinie "Prostatakrebs 2 - Lokal fortgeschrittenes und metastasiertes Prostatakarzinom"*
https://www.awmf.org/uploads/tx_szle...om_2018-04.pdf

*Patientenleitlinie "Palliativmedizin für Patientinnen und Patienten mit einer nicht heilbaren Krebserkrankung"*
https://www.awmf.org/uploads/tx_szle...in_2018-08.pdf

*Patientenratgeber Schmerzen bei Krebs - Krebsgesellschaft Nordrhein-Westfalen e.V.*
http://www.krebsgesellschaft-nrw.de/...merzen-NRW.PDF
*
Interdisziplinäre Leitlinie der Qualität S3 zur Früherkennung, Diagnose und Therapie der
verschiedenen Stadien des Prostatakarzinoms Version 5.0  April 2018*
https://www.leitlinienprogramm-onkol...ersion_5.0.pdf
*
Leitlinienprogramm Onkologie*
https://www.leitlinienprogramm-onkologie.de/home/


*
Bei mir wurde Prostatakrebs festgestellt  was nun?
Basiswissen Prostatakrebs
Ein Nachschlagwerk zum Prostatakrebs für von dieser Erkrankung Betroffene und ihre Angehörigen sowie ein erster (aber auch zweiter und dritter) Rat nach der Krebsdiagnose
Geschrieben von Ralf-Rainer Damm einem Betroffenen*
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...ster%20Rat.pdf - Anmerkung den ganzen Link kopieren!
__________________________________________________  ______________________________________




*Krebs Auswirkungen*


*Kinderwunsch und Krebs - Die blauen Ratgeber*
https://www.krebshilfe.de/fileadmin/...r/049_0046.pdf

*Männliche Sexualität und Krebs*
https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....exualitaet.pdf


*Schmerzen bei Krebs - Die blauen Ratgeber*
https://www.krebshilfe.de/fileadmin/...r/050_0066.pdf

*Tumorschmerzen*
https://www.akdae.de/Arzneimittelthe...rschmerz_k.pdf
*
Opioid Ausweis*
https://www.betanet.de/opioid-ausweis.html


*Fatigue  chronische Müdigkeit bei Krebs - Die blauen Ratgeber*
https://www.krebshilfe.de/fileadmin/...r/051_0127.pdf
*
Leben mit Fatigue*
https://deutsche-fatigue-gesellschaft.de/
*

Therapien bei Krebs - Nebenwirkungen (Video) / Krebshilfe Österreich www.krebshilfe.net*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2b55dgiEUA
__________________________________________________  ______________________________________




*Informationen zu Medikamenten und medzinischen Hilfsmitteln*

*
Calcium/Vitamin-D-Kombinationen sind bei einer Denosumab-Therapie (Handelsname Prolia® und XGEVA®) Erstattungsfähig - Stand 1.11.2018*
https://www.deutschesapothekenportal...tshilfe_30.pdf

*Movicol gegen Verstopfungen ist bei einer Hydromorphon-Schmerztherapie Erstattungsfähig - Stand 1.11.2018*
https://www.deutschesapothekenportal...fe_movicol.pdf

*Windeln + Vorlagen www.inkontinenz-selbsthilfe.com*
https://www.inkontinenz-selbsthilfe....ndeln-vorlagen
__________________________________________________  ______________________________________




*Docetaxel und Abirateron (Stand 1.12.2018)*


*Beschluss des Gemeinsamen Bundesausschusses (G-BA)  Off-Label-Use Docetaxel bei hormonsensitivem*
Prostatakarzinom mit Fernmetastasen (M1)
https://www.g-ba.de/downloads/39-261...-PCA_BAnz.pdf?
*
Beschluss des Gemeinsamen Bundesausschusses (G-BA) Abirateronacetat (neues Anwendungsgebiet: metastasiertes hormonsensitives Prostatakarzinom (mHSPC)*
https://www.g-ba.de/downloads/39-261...D-337_BAnz.pdf

*Aktuelles aus dem Verordnungsbereich 3/2017 vom 24. November 2017 - Kassenärztliche Vereinigung Bayern (KVB)*
"Seit dem 2. Quartal 2017 werden folgende Arzneimittel als bundesweite Praxisbesonderheiten anerkannt ...Abirateronacetat / Zytiga..."
https://www.kvb.de/fileadmin/kvb/dok...ich-3-2017.pdf
__________________________________________________  ______________________________________




*Informationen zu Therapien*


*Prostatakrebs: Frühe Therapie oft unnötig*
https://www.scinexx.de/news/medizin/...-oft-unnoetig/


*Operation bei Prostatakrebs trotz Metastasen?
Operation bei Prostatakrebs trotz Metastasen? - Prostata Hilfe Deutschland*
https://prostata-hilfe-deutschland.d...tz-metastasen/
*Rolle der radikalen Prostatektomie bei metastasierenden Prostatakrebs (April 16, 2014):*
"https://www.europeanurology.com/article/S0302-2838(14)00376-5/pdf" Anmerkung: Den ganzen Link kopieren
*G-Rampp Studie*
https://www.martini-klinik.de/filead...04_Ansicht.pdf

*
Frühzeitiger Abirateron (Zytiga) Einsatz bei Hochrisiko-metastasierten Prostatakarzinoms (mHSPC)*
*Abirateron (Zytiga), neues Anwendungsgebiet, metastasiertes hormonsensitives Prostatakarzinom - Deutsche Gesellschaft für Hämatologie und Medizinische Onkologie
(mit Übersicht "Medikamentöse Therapie des kastrationsresistenten, metastasierten Prostatakarzinoms, in Ergänzung zur Androgendeprivation)*
https://www.dgho.de/publikationen/st...e-20180405.pdf
*LATITUDE-Studie: Vorteile der 3-fach-Kombinationtherapie*
https://www.prostata.de/magazin/ther...atitude-studie


*Strahlentherapie - Die blauen Ratgeber*
https://www.krebshilfe.de/fileadmin/...r/053_0116.pdf


*Oligo-Metastasierung- Heilungschance !
Präzisionsbestrahlung (stereotaktischer Bestrahlung) bietet Heilungschance bei Metastasen - aerztezeitung.de*
https://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin...etastasen.html
*Krebsheilungschancen trotz Metastasen Punktgenaue Behandlung mit stereotaktischer Strahlentherapie*
https://www.degro.org/krebsheilungsc...ahlentherapie/


*Moderne Radiochirurgie: Cyberknife bietet gute Therapieoptionen - Europäisches Cyberknife Zentrum München-Großhadern www.cyber-knife.net*
https://www.cyber-knife.net/fileadmi...n-Muacevic.pdf


*Therapie lindert Schmerzen: Ultraschall gegen Knochenmetastasen - Klinikum Dachau*
https://www.zwp-online.info/zwpnews/...chenmetastasen


*PSMA-Radioligandentherapie*
*Radioligandentherapie (Lutetium177-PSMA): Die Ultima Ratio beim Prostatakrebs - aerzteblatt.de*
https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/19...-Prostatakrebs
*Therapie von metastasierten Prostata-Tumoren mit Lu-177-PSMA-DKFZ-617 - LMU München*
http://www.klinikum.uni-muenchen.de/...SMA/index.html
*Radioligand therapy with Lutetium 177-labeled PSMA-I&T for metastatic - Vortrag Klinikum rechts der Isar München (deutscher Vortrag)*
https://dgu.conference2web.com/#reso...utive-patients
*Third-Line - Behandlung und 177 Lu-PSMA Radioligand (englisch)*
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29247284


*Methadon ?*
*Onkologie: Methadon wirkt unterschiedlich - Deutsches Ärzteblatt 11/2018*
https://www.aerzteblatt.de/pdf.asp?id=196801 bzw.
https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/19...nterschiedlich
*L-Methadon verstärkt in vitro die Zytostatika-Wirkung bei Prostatakarzinomzellen und bei anderen Tumorarten - Studie der Ludwig-Maximilians-Universität München / Veröffentlicht: 3. April 2017*
https://www.egms.de/static/de/meetin...7oegu006.shtml
*Methadon gegen Krebs: viel Aufregung, wenig Aussagekraft*
https://www.sciencemediacenter.de/al...-aussagekraft/


*Palliativmedizin - Die blauen Ratgeber*
https://www.krebshilfe.de/fileadmin/...r/057_0028.pdf
__________________________________________________  ______________________________________




*komplementäre Maßnahmen - zur Ergänzung der normalen Therapien!*
Unbedingt mit Ihren Arzt absprechen!


*Bewegung und Sport bei Krebs - Die blauen Ratgeber*
https://www.krebshilfe.de/fileadmin/...r/048_0077.pdf

*Ernährung bei Krebs - Die blauen Ratgeber*
https://www.krebshilfe.de/fileadmin/...r/046_0107.pdf

*Alternative und Komplementäre Krebsmedizin - Deutsches Krebsforschungszentrum - Krebsinformationsdienst*
https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....?m=1526316966&

*Ketogene Ernährung: Das sollten Sie wissen - www.apotheken-umschau.de/*
https://www.apotheken-umschau.de/Ern...en-551673.html

*Walnüsse?*
https://www.welt.de/gesundheit/artic...-Prostata.html
https://www.nature.com/articles/bjc2016181

*Cranberries (oder Kran-/Moosbeere) - natürlich Schutz gegen Harnwegsinfektionen*
http://www.pharma-zeitung.de/Blasene...ionen.2843.php
https://utopia.de/ratgeber/cranberry-moosbere/
__________________________________________________  ______________________________________




*Weitere Informationsquellen und Selbsthilfegruppen*


*Prostatakrebs-Diskussionsforum*
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/

*Inkontinenz Selbsthilfe e.V.*
https://www.inkontinenz-selbsthilfe.com/

*BPS-Magazin des Bundesverband Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e. V.*
https://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/bps-magazin

*Krebs News - Medica Magazin*
https://www.medica.de/cgi-bin/md_med...t&mcat_id=7843

*Perspektive LEBEN - Medical Tribune*
https://www.medical-tribune.de/verla...pektive-leben/
*
Progether - Mit unserem Wissen gemeinsam gegen Prostatakrebs*
https://www.progether.com
__________________________________________________  ______________________________________




*Erfahrungsberichte*

*
myProstate*
http://myprostate.eu/

*Biowellmed*
https://www.biowellmed.de/patientenbericht-497.html
*
Krankheitserfahrungen Krankheitserfahrungen.de*
https://www.krankheitserfahrungen.de...krebs/personen
__________________________________________________  ______________________________________



*Patientenrechte, Patientenberatung, Verbindlichkeit von Leitlinien*

*
Ratgeber für Patientenrechte*
https://www.bmjv.de/SharedDocs/Publi...ationFile&v=20
*
Unabhängige Patientenberatung Deutschland - UPD*
Die UPD möchte Interessierte und Patienten zu unterschiedlichen Themen aus den Bereichen Gesundheit, Gesundheits- und Sozialrecht informieren, beraten und aufklären.
https://www.patientenberatung.de/de
*
Medizinrechtsanwälte e.V.*
https://medizinrechtsanwaelte.de/
*
Leitlinien: Wie verbindlich sind sie wirklich?*
https://www.coliquio.de/wissen/praxi...e-wirklich-100
Arbeitsgemeinschaft der Wissenschaftlichen Medizinischen Fachgesellschaften e.V. www.awmf.org
https://www.awmf.org/die-awmf/awmf-a...rbindlich.html
Es bleibt dabei Leitlinien sind nicht rechtlich verbindlich
http://www.e-gms.de/static/pdf/journ...awmf000295.pdf
__________________________________________________  ______________________________________


*
Schwerbehindertenausweis*


*Zentrum Bayern Familie und Soziales https://www.zbfs.bayern.de/*
Antrag: https://www.zbfs.bayern.de/menschen-...trag/index.php
Merkzeichen: https://www.zbfs.bayern.de/menschen-...chen/index.php
__________________________________________________  ______________________________________



*Interessante Artikel, Forschung, Studien*


*Wann und wie?  ADT und aktuelle Therapien beim fortgeschrittenen PCa*
https://dgu.conference2web.com/#reso...chrittenen-pca

*Mit dem eigenen Körper gegen den Krebs*
https://www.spektrum.de/news/krebs-i...r-cas9/1438379

*Hirnmetastasen operieren oder bestrahlen*
https://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/onk...estrahlen.html

*Diabetesmittel und Blutdrucksenker - Neue Wirkstoff-Kombi gegen Krebs?*
https://www.apotheken.de/gesundheit/...bi-gegen-krebs

*Chemotherapie mit Nanopartikel-Generator: Neues Verfahren zerstört sogar Lungenmetastasen*
https://www.forschung-und-wissen.de/...tasen-13372301

*Neue Studien - www.viomedo.de*
https://www.viomedo.de/klinische-stu...376&country=DE
https://www.viomedo.de/klinische-stu...376&country=DE

*Aktive Therapie und Palliativmedizin  wo bleibt der Patient?*
https://dgu.conference2web.com/#reso...bt-der-patient

----------


## Optimist

> Willkommen alle Optimisten, positiv Denkende, alle die trotz unheilbarer Diagnose noch hoffen, alle die Kämpfen und alle die sich noch nicht selber aufgegeben haben. Rudolf


 Lieber Rudi,
  deinen Vorschlag einen Treffpunkt für die Metastasierten zu schaffen, finde ich erstmal gut. Aber du solltest nicht zu sehr ausgrenzen.

Bei Diskussionen zu Behandlungsmethoden oder neuen Studien sind nicht nur positiv Denkende von Nutzen, auch kritisch Denkende und Hinterfragende sind zur Meinungsfindung unentbehrlich.  Sonst wiederholen wir hier nur unreflektiert, was uns die Pharmaindustrie in bunten Broschüren oder Internetseiten anbietet. 

*Willkommen sein*  sollten  meiner Meinung nach auch unsere Kollegen mit Metastasen, die sich bereits aufgegeben haben. Haben das wirklich alle, die das von sich behaupten ? Die Hoffnung stirbt angeblich zuletzt.
 Der eine oder andere könnte wieder motiviert werden, sich eine neue Sichtweise zulegen, sich wieder aktiv mit seiner Erkrankung auseinanderzusetzen und neuen Mut gewinnen.

  Franz

----------


## rolando

Hallo Rudi, ich sehe es ähnlich wie Franz.

Seit einiger Zeit stelle ich hier im Forum eine gesteigerte Tendenz zur Aufsplitterung fest. Das ist fast so wie im richtigen Leben, wo sich die Menschen ebenfalls zunehmend nur noch unter Gleichgesinnten bewegen wollen und dabei den Kontakt zur Realität verlieren. Man nimmt die Anderen mit ihren Problemen nicht mehr richtig wahr und sieht nur noch seine eigenen Belange. Wir sitzen alle im selben Boot und sollten miteinander kommunizieren und gegenseitig Verständnis für einander aufbringen.

Was passiert, wenn ein "Metastasierter", dem der Optimismus abhanden gekommen ist und der nicht mehr kämpfen will, sich in diesen Thread der Metastasierten verirrt? Nach deinen Vorgaben wäre er wohl nicht willkommen.

Ich finde es nicht gut, über Threads Einteilungen und Hierarchien zu installieren, die uns daran hindern, weiter miteinander im Gespräch zu bleiben und Verständnis für die Probleme und Anliegen von anderen Betroffenen aufzubringen.Wenn wir hier immer mehr ausschließende Threads aufmachen, unterhalten sich am Ende nur noch sehr kleine Gruppen oder gar nur einzelne Personen miteinander. Das ist nicht der Sinn eines Forums.

Bitte entschuldige, ich weiß du meinst es gut und handelst in bester Absicht. Ich habe die Eröffnung dieses Threads nur zum Anlass genommen, auf mögliche negative Tendenzen hinzuweisen.

Vielen Dank auch für die thematisch gegliederte Linksammlung. Diese ist sicherlich nicht nur für die "Metastasierten" hilfreich.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Rudi61

> Bei Diskussionen zu Behandlungsmethoden oder neuen Studien sind nicht nur positiv Denkende von Nutzen, auch kritisch Denkende und Hinterfragende sind zur Meinungsfindung unentbehrlich.  Sonst wiederholen wir hier nur unreflektiert, was uns die Pharmaindustrie in bunten Broschüren oder Internetseiten anbietet. 
> 
> *Willkommen sein*  sollten  meiner Meinung nach auch unsere Kollegen mit Metastasen, die sich bereits aufgegeben haben. Haben das wirklich alle, die das von sich behaupten ? Die Hoffnung stirbt angeblich zuletzt.
>  Der eine oder andere könnte wieder motiviert werden, sich eine neue Sichtweise zulegen, sich wieder aktiv mit seiner Erkrankung auseinanderzusetzen und neuen Mut gewinnen.



*Danke für den Hinweis Franz*.

*Herzlich willkommen sind natürlich  auch kritisch Denkende und Hinterfragende ebenso wie die Kollegen mit Metastasen, die sich bereits aufgegeben haben.*

*Und vielleicht beteiligen sich auch einige die bisher immer nur mitgelesen haben.

Würde mich sehr freuen Eure Sichtweise auf Eure Krebserkrankung und Euren Weg kennenzulernen.*

- Rudolf -





> Seit einiger Zeit stelle ich hier im Forum eine gesteigerte Tendenz zur  Aufsplitterung fest. Das ist fast so wie im richtigen Leben, wo sich die  Menschen ebenfalls zunehmend nur noch unter Gleichgesinnten bewegen  wollen und dabei den Kontakt zur Realität verlieren. Man nimmt die  Anderen mit ihren Problemen nicht mehr richtig wahr und sieht nur noch  seine eigenen Belange. Wir sitzen alle im selben Boot und sollten  miteinander kommunizieren und gegenseitig Verständnis für einander  aufbringen.
> 
> Was passiert, wenn ein "Metastasierter", dem der Optimismus abhanden  gekommen ist und der nicht mehr kämpfen will, sich in diesen Thread der  Metastasierten verirrt? Nach deinen Vorgaben wäre er wohl nicht  willkommen.
> 
> Ich finde es nicht gut, über Threads Einteilungen und Hierarchien zu  installieren, die uns daran hindern, weiter miteinander im Gespräch zu  bleiben und Verständnis für die Probleme und Anliegen von anderen  Betroffenen aufzubringen.Wenn wir hier immer mehr ausschließende Threads  aufmachen, unterhalten sich am Ende nur noch sehr kleine Gruppen oder  gar nur einzelne Personen miteinander. Das ist nicht der Sinn eines  Forums.
> 
> Bitte entschuldige, ich weiß du meinst es gut und handelst in bester  Absicht. Ich habe die Eröffnung dieses Threads nur zum Anlass genommen,  auf mögliche negative Tendenzen hinzuweisen.


*
Dir auch vielen Dank Roland

hier soll niemand ausgegrenzt werden. 

Aber die sehr vielen heilbar Erkrankten mit einen lokal begrenzten Prostatakarzinom wollte ich eigentlich nicht beunruhigen mit Themen wie begrenzter Lebenserwartung usw.*
*
Willkommen ist aber jeder.*

- Rudolf -

*Wege entstehen dadurch, dass man sie geht.*
(Franz Kafka, deutschsprachiger Schriftsteller, 1883  1924)

----------


## Lothar M

Lieber Rudi,

herzlichen Dank für Deine wirklich nützlichen Links für alle Betroffenen.

Die Informationen (Ratgeber, Therapieinformationen, Studien, Veröffentlichungen) sind mannigfaltig und werden ständig aktualisiert und erweitert.
Deshalb ist Deine Übersicht so wertvoll und für jeden Forumteilnehmer sehr hilfreich.

Gutes und gesundes neues Jahr wünscht Dir

Lothar

----------


## Rudi61

> Lieber Rudi,
> 
> herzlichen Dank für Deine wirklich nützlichen Links für alle Betroffenen.
> 
> Die Informationen (Ratgeber, Therapieinformationen, Studien, Veröffentlichungen) sind mannigfaltig und werden ständig aktualisiert und erweitert.
> Deshalb ist Deine Übersicht so wertvoll und für jeden Forumteilnehmer sehr hilfreich.
> 
> Gutes und gesundes neues Jahr wünscht Dir
> 
> Lothar


*
Danke Lothar

wünsche Dir auch ein gutes und gesundes neues Jahr*
Rudolf

----------


## Rudi61

*Interessante Artikel für Patienten mit Knochenmetastasen*
(Wahrscheinlich schon einiges bekannt)




Literatur des Monats Januar 2018 - Martini-Klinik
*Der Einfluss des PSMA PET/CT auf die Therapieentscheidung bei Prostatakrebs*
https://www.martini-klinik.de/filead...18_Schlomm.pdf 

*Die "Literatur des Monats" ist ein Service überwiegend für niedergelassene Urologen. Ärzte der Martini-Klinik sichten jeden Monat die internationale Literatur über das Prostatakarzinom*
https://www.martini-klinik.de/ar/fuer-aerzte/literatur/




*Neues aus der Forschung* https://healthcare-in-europe.com/de/forschung/
*Molekulardiagnostik Prostatakrebs: Test ermittelt Metastasen-Risiko*
https://healthcare-in-europe.com/de/...en-risiko.html
*Hirntumoren- Typische Mutation in Krebszellen legt das Immunsystem lahm*
https://healthcare-in-europe.com/de/...stem-lahm.html




*Neuer Krebsforschungsverbund ENABLE an der Charité*
https://www.charite.de/service/press...eifbar_machen/




*Larotrectinib - Neues Medikament zeigt Wirkung - Einige Tumoren bilden sich ganz zurück*
https://www.n-tv.de/wissen/Einige-Tu...e20309727.html




*Metarrestin  - Mittel gegen Metastasen entdeckt?*
https://www.scinexx.de/news/medizin/...asen-entdeckt/




*Leben mit Knochenmetastasen*
https://www.leben-mit-knochenmetasta...metastasen.pdf




*Superstift erkennt krankes Gewebe*
https://www.mylife.de/krankheit-beha...zin-2018-22486




*Lokale Bestrahlung verlängert Überleben bei Prostatakrebs*
https://www.gelbe-liste.de/onkologie...le-bestrahlung
*News im Bereich Onkologie  Gelbe Liste*
https://www.gelbe-liste.de/onkologie




*Neue Behandlungsverfahren von Knochenmetastasen bei Prostatakrebs*
https://vitusprostate.com/de/wissens...prostatakrebs/




*Neue Krebs-Medikamente*
https://www.vfa.de/de/arzneimittel-f...dikamente.html






*Ich suche nach keiner anderen Wissenschaft als der,
welche von der Kenntnis meiner selbst handelt,
welche mich lehrt, gut zu leben und gut zu sterben.​​

Michel de Montaigne*

----------


## Optimist

*Mariendistel*
Aktuell gibt es Hinweise dass Inhaltstoffe der Mariendistel gegen Metasierung helfen könnten. Es gibt kleinere Studien u. a. zu Hirnmetastasen und seit kurzem auch zum Prostatakarzinom.
  z. B. in:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25285031
_"We have earlier reported that natural flavonoid silibinin possesses strong anti-metastatic efficacy against PCA however, mechanism/s of its action still remains largely unknown"
_(Zitat)

https://news.tumorzentrum-muenchen.d...ybum-marianum/
_"Spannend sind darüber hinaus Forschungsarbeiten, die sich mit der direkt krebshemmenden Wirkung der Mariendistel beschäftigen. So wird aktuell beispielsweise untersucht, ob die Mariendistel den Krankheitsverlauf von Prostata- oder Leberkrebs positiv beeinflussen kann. "
_(Zitat)

zu Hirnmetastasen:
https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachricht...ntumore-helfen


Ein Thema bei dem man als Fortgeschrittener dran bleiben sollte.
Franz

----------


## Rudi61

> *Mariendistel*
> Aktuell gibt es Hinweise dass Inhaltstoffe der Mariendistel gegen Metasierung helfen könnten. Es gibt kleinere Studien u. a. zu Hirnmetastasen und seit kurzem auch zum Prostatakarzinom.
>   z. B. in:
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25285031
> _"We have earlier reported that natural flavonoid silibinin possesses strong anti-metastatic efficacy against PCA however, mechanism/s of its action still remains largely unknown"
> _(Zitat)
> 
> https://news.tumorzentrum-muenchen.d...ybum-marianum/
> ...




*Franz herzlichen Dank*
*
für Deine Links* (Den letzten habe ich in meine Sammlung übernommen)

*Hoffe sehr Deine PSA-Werte entwickeln sich auch weiterhin positiv.*

- Rudolf - 


„*Es kommt niemals ein Pilger nach Hause, ohne ein Vorurteil weniger und eine neue Idee mehr zu haben.*“
Thomas Morus, englischer Staatsmann und Humanist, 1478 – 1535

----------


## Optimist

Rudi,
du bist ein Sammler, genauso wie ich und einige andere. 

Sehr informativ ist das in Österreich erstellte *Journal für Urologie und Urogynäkologie von 1994 - 2017.* Es gibt eine Suchfunktion dazu und meist komplette Texte, nicht nur Zusammenfassungen. Journalsprache meistens deutsch.
Ab 2017 dann vom Springer Verlag übernommen. Bei neuen Veröffentlichungen erstmal nur Zusammenfassungen (reicht auch gelegentlich) oder mehr bei Anmeldung.

https://www.kup.at/journals/urologie/

Franz

----------


## Rudi61

Danke Franz

werde mir eine Übersicht verschaffen - da ist sicher etwas für mich dabei

Rudi

----------


## Rudi61

Frage

hat jemand einen guten und aktuellen Link über die Bildgebung bei Prostatakrebs für mich?

Wo wird was Angewendet; die Vorteile und die Nachteile der verschiedene Bildgebungen; am besten auch in Tabellenform
Sonographie (Ultraschalluntersuchung), CT, MRT, PET, Szintigrafie, PET/CT, PET/MRT, PSMA PET/CT,  gibt es sonst noch was

Was zahlt die Kasse. Was ist wo und wann Sinnvoll. Und so weiter...

- Rudolf -

PS. Das erstklassige Basiswissen 6.11 Bildgebende Untersuchungsverfahre ab Seite 39 ist mir bekannt.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Rudolf,

die Ultima Ratio habe ich auf Grund Deiner Rückfrage nicht zu bieten, aber zu überprüfende Links:

https://www.prostata.de/magazin/diag...takrebses-2018

https://www.radiologie-darmstadt.de/...le-im-enddarm/

https://www.alta-klinik.de/prostata/...SAAEgIZ-fD_BwE

P.S.: Natürlich ist die Alta-Klinik und was sie anbietet nicht neu. Aber vielleicht die Gestaltung der Anzeige.

Harald

----------


## Rudi61

> Hallo Rudolf,
> 
> die Ultima Ratio habe ich auf Grund Deiner Rückfrage nicht zu bieten, aber zu überprüfende Links:
> 
> https://www.prostata.de/magazin/diag...takrebses-2018
> 
> https://www.radiologie-darmstadt.de/...le-im-enddarm/
> 
> https://www.alta-klinik.de/prostata/...SAAEgIZ-fD_BwE
> ...




*Herzlichen Dank Harald*

für Deine Suche

ich glaube den ersten Link kann ich gut gebrauchen für meine Linkliste,

Informativ für mich war vor allen der dritte Link

- Rudolf -


*Freundlichkeit ist eine Sprache, die Taube hören und Blinde lesen können*
Mark Twain *30-Nov-1835, † 21-Apr-1910   US-Schriftsteller

----------


## Rudi61

Zur Info


Die forschenden Pharmaunternehmen:

Ausblick auf 2019: Neue Medikamente können die Versorgung vieler Patienten verbessern

https://www.vfa.de/de/arzneimittel-f...ten-verbessern

__________________________________________________  _______


unter Anderen:


EU-Zulassung beantragt; Positive Opinion erteilt
Medikament gegen Prostatakrebs (Wirkstoff: Apalutamid)
= Erleada® von Janssen-Cilag

▪ Medikament mit neuem Wirkstoff (NME); chemisch hergestellt
▪ Wirkstoff ist ein Androgenrezeptor- und ein Östrogenrezeptor-
Antagonist
▪ für Patienten mit nicht metastasiertem kastrationsresistentem Hochrisiko-
Prostatakrebs
▪ in den USA seit Februar 2018 im Markt
▪ EU-Zulassungsantrag im Februar 2018 eingereicht; in Deutschland
im Rahmen eines Härtefallprogramms bereits verfügbar
▪ Positive Opinion des CHMP im November 2018



EU-Zulassung beantragt; noch keine Positive Opinion
Medikament zur Behandlung bestimmter solider Tumoren (Wirkstoff:
Larotrectinib) = Vitrakvi® von Loxo Oncology und Bayer

▪ Medikament mit neuem Wirkstoff (NME); chemisch hergestellt
▪ Wirkstoff ist ein Hemmer der neurotrophen TR-Kinase
▪ erstes Medikament, für das eine Zulassung zur Therapie jeder Krebserkrankung
eingereicht ist, die mit einer bestimmten Genmutation in
Verbindung steht, unabhängig vom betroffenen Organ
▪ Anwendung u.a. bei Vorliegen einer neurotrophen TR-Kinase (NTRK)-
Genfusion  personalisierter Ansatz
▪ in den USA im Dezember 2017 Zulassung beantragt
▪ US-Zulassung am 26. Nov. 2018
▪ EU-Zulassungsantrag im August 2018 eingereicht

----------


## Rudi61

Zur Info:

Prostatakrebs: Die beste Therapie finden
Bestrahlen, operieren, abwarten – was ist die beste Behandlung? Das fragen sich viele Männer nach der Diagnose Prostatakrebs. Antworten liefert eine britische Studie 

https://www.apotheken-umschau.de/Pro...en-538005.html

https://www.apotheken-umschau.de/Prostatakrebs

----------


## Rudi61

Zur Info:

Tumorpatienten in ländlichen Regionen: Neue Versorgungskonzepte erforderlich
https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/19...e-erforderlich

----------


## Rudi61

Bericht in Perspektiven der Onkologie 1/2018 (aerzteblatt.de)

*CAR-T-Zell-Therapie: Aussichten und Risiken*
https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/19...en-und-Risiken

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Rudi,

Hier ein hochinteressanter Link zur Lokalisierung von PCa Betroffene, wo die Gefahr einer frühzeitigen Metastasierung besteht. Ohne Sequentierungskosten von 1000$
Auszugsweise kopiert:

Bei der NG-CNA handelt es sich um ein gezieltes Sequenzierungsverfahren, das 902 genomische Stellen analysiert, die zu 194 genomischen Bereichen gehören. Im Vergleich mit dem der Untersuchung "Comparative Genomic Hybridization" kann NG-CNA die Proben schneller verarbeiten und die Kosten pro Probe senken. Laut Ostrer sind Kosten von 20 bis 40 Dollar möglich. Eine vollständige Sequenzierung des Genoms würde laut dem Forscher fast 1.000 Dollar kosten.

Weiteres im Link

https://healthcare-in-europe.com/de/...en-risiko.html

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Rudi61

> Hier ein hochinteressanter Link zur Lokalisierung von PCa Betroffene, wo die Gefahr einer frühzeitigen Metastasierung besteht. Ohne Sequentierungskosten von 1000$
> Auszugsweise kopiert:
> 
> Bei der NG-CNA handelt es sich um ein gezieltes Sequenzierungsverfahren, das 902 genomische Stellen analysiert, die zu 194 genomischen Bereichen gehören. Im Vergleich mit dem der Untersuchung "Comparative Genomic Hybridization" kann NG-CNA die Proben schneller verarbeiten und die Kosten pro Probe senken. Laut Ostrer sind Kosten von 20 bis 40 Dollar möglich. Eine vollständige Sequenzierung des Genoms würde laut dem Forscher fast 1.000 Dollar kosten.
> 
> Weiteres im Link
> 
> https://healthcare-in-europe.com/de/...en-risiko.html


Danke Hans-J.

hat mich zu den auch interessanten Artikel geführt:

*Brustkrebs*
*Medikament gegen Metastasenbildung entdeckt*
https://healthcare-in-europe.com/de/...-entdeckt.html

Gruss

- Rudolf -

----------


## Rudi61

Zur Info:


*Martini Klinik - Literatur des Monats Januar 2019
Operation vs. Radiotherapie zur Behandlung des Gleason 9 ‐ 10 PCa und Mortalitätsrisiko*


https://www.martini-klinik.de/filead...2019_Tilki.pdf

----------


## Rudi61

Zur Info:

In der Zeitschrift "Perspektive LEBEN" vom Dezember 2018 ab Seite 10

*Potenz und Kontinenz erhalten -Feinarbeit fürs Wohlbefinden
*
https://www.medical-tribune.de/filea...PL_2018_04.pdf

----------


## Rudi61

Zur Info:

Prostata Hilfe Deutschland

*Erhöhter PSA-Wert  6 Gründe, die nicht Prostatakrebs heißen*


https://prostata-hilfe-deutschland.d...prostatakrebs/

----------


## Rudi61

Zur Info:

Prostata Hilfe Deutschland

*Prostataentzündung  alle Symptome und Behandlungen

*https://prostata-hilfe-deutschland.d...g-prostatitis/

----------


## Rudi61

Zur Info:

Prostata Hilfe Deutschland

*PSA-Rezidiv  was steckt dahinter?*

https://prostata-hilfe-deutschland.d...nen-behandeln/

----------


## Rudi61

Zur Info:

Prostata Hilfe Deutschland

*Prostatakrebs: längeres Überleben, aber nicht um jeden Preis*

https://prostata-hilfe-deutschland.d...bs-ueberleben/

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Rudi,

an anderer Stelle hatte ich vermerkt:

Professor Schostak hat aber inzwischen eine neue Broschüre erstellt, die  nachfolgend einzusehen ist, und in der auch  WATCHFUL WAITING &  AKTIVE ÜBERWACHUNG ein wenig erläutert wird:

http://urologie.med.uni-magdeburg.de..._Juni_2018.pdf

Es könnte ja sein, dass Du das überlesen hast.

HerzlicheGrüße

Harald

----------


## Rudi61

> Professor Schostak hat aber inzwischen eine neue Broschüre erstellt, die  nachfolgend einzusehen ist, und in der auch  WATCHFUL WAITING &  AKTIVE ÜBERWACHUNG ein wenig erläutert wird:
> 
> http://urologie.med.uni-magdeburg.de..._Juni_2018.pdf
> 
> Es könnte ja sein, dass Du das überlesen hast.
> 
> HerzlicheGrüße
> 
> Harald



Sehr nett Harald 

*und Danke das Du an mich denkst.*

Schöne Übersicht

*Herzliche Grüße*

Rudi

PS. Sorry, das mit Deinen Gehbeschwerden wegen Polyneuropathie habe ich leider auch übersehen.

*
Das Lächeln, das du aussendest, kehrt zu dir zurück
Aus Indien*

----------


## Rudi61

Zur Info

Niedriger PSA-Wert kann ein schlechtes Vorzeichen sein

https://link.springer.com/article/10...092-016-0964-6

----------


## Rudi61

Neuer Artikel zur Info:

Seltener Prostatakarzinomdiagnose nach Reduktasehemmertherapie

https://link.springer.com/article/10...092-019-2122-4

----------


## Rudi61

Das BPS berichtet:

S3-Leitlinie Palliativmedizin: Konsultationsfassung zur Kommentierung freigegeben

https://www.awmf.org/uploads/tx_szle...in_2018-12.pdf

Das sind die neuen Kapitel:
 Therapiezielfindung und Kriterien der Entscheidungsfindung
 Fatigue
 Schlaf bezogene Erkrankungen/ Nächtliche Unruhe
 Übelkeit und Erbrechen(unabhängig von einer Chemotherapie)
 Maligne intestinale Obstruktion
 Maligne Wunden
 Angst 
 Todeswünsche

----------


## SeppS58

Danke für den obigen Link zur S3-Leitlinie Palliativmedizin.

Ist  zwar knochentrocken, trifft bei mir aber voll zu, speziell ab Seite  421.  Bin sehr erstaunt, wie präzise sich das formulieren lässt. 

Leider  wird hier im BPS Forum viel zu wenig über Gefühle und Ängste  diskutiert. Ist wahrscheinlich auch ein viel zu weites Feld. Ich kann  gut verstehen, dass Neubetroffene vor allem die Therapien nachfragen,  die ein möglichst langes Leben versprechen. Mich nervt das manchmal  gewaltig, wenn Teilnehmer sich dann als Beispiel anpreisen, wie gut man  mit dem PK leben (und reisen) kann.  Kaum einer gibt zu, dass ihn die  Nebenwirkungen belasten.  Liegt wohl an unserer Welt, in der immer  höher, weiter, schneller das Kredo ist. Sowas wie Todeswünsche sind dann  eher ein Tabu Thema. - Ich bekomm aktuell mit, wie das ist, wenn man  nicht mehr arbeiten kann, wenn die Partnerin Sex haben will oder einen  Schiurlaub.  Vieles geht nicht mehr und den Rest erschlägt die Fatigue.   Aber noch gibt es auch schöne Momente, selbst auch in diesem Forum!

----------


## Rudi61

> Danke für den obigen Link zur S3-Leitlinie Palliativmedizin.
> 
> Ist  zwar knochentrocken, trifft bei mir aber voll zu, speziell ab Seite  421.  Bin sehr erstaunt, wie präzise sich das formulieren lässt. 
> 
> Leider  wird hier im BPS Forum viel zu wenig über Gefühle und Ängste  diskutiert. Ist wahrscheinlich auch ein viel zu weites Feld. Ich kann  gut verstehen, dass Neubetroffene vor allem die Therapien nachfragen,  die ein möglichst langes Leben versprechen. Mich nervt das manchmal  gewaltig, wenn Teilnehmer sich dann als Beispiel anpreisen, wie gut man  mit dem PK leben (und reisen) kann.  Kaum einer gibt zu, dass ihn die  Nebenwirkungen belasten.  Liegt wohl an unserer Welt, in der immer  höher, weiter, schneller das Kredo ist. Sowas wie Todeswünsche sind dann  eher ein Tabu Thema. - Ich bekomm aktuell mit, wie das ist, wenn man  nicht mehr arbeiten kann, wenn die Partnerin Sex haben will oder einen  Schiurlaub.  Vieles geht nicht mehr und den Rest erschlägt die Fatigue.   Aber noch gibt es auch schöne Momente, selbst auch in diesem Forum!




*Hallo Sepp,

schön wieder einmal von Dir zu hören.*

Habs es selbst aber noch nicht gelesen und will mich eigentlich nicht so genau mit den Thema Sterben beschäftigen. Denke das kommt noch früh genug auf einen zu. Der Tod selbst macht mir dabei eigentlich nicht zu schaffen. Das langsame Sterben schon.





> S3-Leitlinie Palliativmedizin.
> 
> Ist  zwar knochentrocken, trifft bei mir aber voll zu, speziell ab Seite   421.  Bin sehr erstaunt, wie präzise sich das formulieren lässt.


Seite 421 Todeswünsche; so weit bin ich noch nicht, gaube aber ich kann es ein wenig nachvollziehen was in Dir vorgeht.






> Leider  wird hier im BPS Forum viel zu wenig über Gefühle und Ängste   diskutiert.


Über Gefühle und Ängste  zu diskutieren ist leider auch nicht so mein Ding Sepp und schon gar nicht hier im Forum.






> Kaum einer gibt zu, dass ihn die Nebenwirkungen belasten.


Was die Nebenwirkungen (Müdigkeit, Antriebsarmut, Schmerzen und so weiter) der OP, der wiederholten Bestrahlungen, der Hydromorphon-, der Leuprone- und der Zytiga Therapie betrifft die belasten einen natürlich. 
Aber ich kann es nicht ändern, also was solls.


Um Dich ist es etwas still geworden im Forum. 

Machst Du immer noch eine Therapiepause - nur noch Schmerzmittel, Testo-Creme, Dimpro und Curcumin? Hoffe Du hast die Schmerzen einigermaßen unter Kontrolle. Vielleicht nutzt Du doch noch eine der beiden Optionen die Dr. Tauber Dir schon aufgezeigt,  hat:   Chemo mit Cabazitaxl  und/oder Bestrahlung von Innen eben mit einem  anderen PSMA Liganden. Bei zu großen Nebenwirkungen könntest Du die Therapien ja auch jederzeit Abbrechen. 






> Aber noch gibt es auch schöne Momente, selbst auch in diesem  Forum!


Es freut mich das Du auch noch schöne Momente, selbst auch in diesem  Forum hast.


*
Sepp ich wünsche Dir auch weiterhin alle Kraft und Stärke dieser Erde*

Rudi
*

Quid sit futurum cras, fuge quaerere!
Forsche nicht danach, was morgen sein wird!
Quintus Flaccus Horaz*

----------


## Rudi61

Neuer Artikel auf *www.allgemeinarzt-online.de* zur Info:
*
Zu Hause Sterben
Was leistet ambulante Palliativversorgung?*

*https://www.allgemeinarzt-online.de/...orgung-1955863*

*
Denke nicht so oft an das, was dir fehlt, sondern an das, was du hast.
Marc Aurel*

----------


## Rudi61

Einige interessante aber etwas ältere Berichte auf www.apotheke-adhoc.de zur Information


*Programmierte Salmonellen gegen Krebs* (21.07.2016 )
https://www.apotheke-adhoc.de/nachri...8b74159bd28fd0


*Körpereigenes Krebsmittel entdeckt* (01.06.2016)
https://www.apotheke-adhoc.de/nachri...ttel-entdeckt/

*
Neuroblastome-  Diclofenac gegen Krebs* (22.01.2016)
https://www.apotheke-adhoc.de/nachri...c-gegen-krebs/

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Rudi,

dieser von dir gefundene link erscheint mir hochinteressant:
*Programmierte Salmonellen gegen Krebs* (21.07.2016 )   https://www.apotheke-adhoc.de/nachri...8b74159bd28fd0

Habe noch 2 links dazu ausgewählt. 
Der erste  berichtet von Forschungen zu Salmonellen und Krebs in Korea,

der zweite berichtet in der Einleitung,  das schon vor über 100 Jahren erste Versuche mit Bakterien gegen Krebs erfolgten. 
Schwerpunkt des Berichtes sind *Bacteria-mediated tumor therapy (BMTT)*  und das Immunsystem.
Beim Blasenkrebs wird bereits mit Bakterien gearbeitet und außerdem ein Hinweis auf Einsatz gentechnisch veränderter onkolytischer Viren zur Behandlung von Melanomen (seit 2015 in den USA und der EU zugelassen).

https://www.deutsche-apotheker-zeitu...en-gegen-krebs
https://www.vfa-bio.de/vb-de/aktuell...gen-krebs.html

Franz

----------


## Harald_1933

*Sterben
*
Hallo Rudi,

zum Thema Sterben liegen mir von einem inzwischen verstorbenen sehr aktiv gewesenen Forumsaktivisten etliche von ihm selbst verfasste Dokumente vor, wobei es sich auch um detaillierte mehrseitige Angaben zu einer Anfrage an die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Humanes Sterben e.V.(DGHS) in Berlin handelt.

Wenn Interesse für diese lesenwerten Originale besteht, würde ich die scannen und ins Forum einstellen. Selbstverständlich sorge ich für Anonymität, indem ich den Namen des Verfassers entferne.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Rudi61

> zum Thema Sterben liegen mir von einem inzwischen verstorbenen sehr aktiv gewesenen Forumsaktivisten etliche von ihm selbst verfasste Dokumente vor, wobei es sich auch um detaillierte mehrseitige Angaben zu einer Anfrage an die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Humanes Sterben e.V.(DGHS) in Berlin handelt.
> 
> Wenn Interesse für diese lesenwerten Originale besteht, würde ich die scannen und ins Forum einstellen. Selbstverständlich sorge ich für Anonymität, indem ich den Namen des Verfassers entferne.


Hallo Harald,

halte ich für gar keine gute Idee private Dokumente eines anderen ins Forum einzustellen. Auch wenn Du denn Namen entfernst bleiben es die ganz *privaten Unterlagen eines anderen*.

Bitte benutze dafür einen anderen eigenen Thread. Oder Du versendest das besser als PN für Interessierte.

Rudi

----------


## Harald_1933

> Oder Du versendest das besser als PN für Interessierte.


Hallo Rudi,

das ist ein guter Vorschlag. Danke.

Harald

----------


## Rudi61

> das ist ein guter Vorschlag. Danke.


Ich Danke Dir Harald

----------


## Rudi61

Hier findet man *Zerifizierte Krebszentren*

https://www.oncomap.de/

Die Webseite reagiert (zumindest hier bei) leider etwas langsam. Also kurz auf den Seitenaufbau warten.

----------


## Rudi61

> der zweite berichtet in der Einleitung,  das schon vor über 100 Jahren erste Versuche mit Bakterien gegen Krebs erfolgten. 
> Schwerpunkt des Berichtes sind *Bacteria-mediated tumor therapy (BMTT)*  und das Immunsystem.
> Beim Blasenkrebs wird bereits mit Bakterien gearbeitet und außerdem ein Hinweis auf Einsatz gentechnisch veränderter onkolytischer Viren zur Behandlung von Melanomen (seit 2015 in den USA und der EU zugelassen).
> 
> https://www.deutsche-apotheker-zeitu...en-gegen-krebs
> https://www.vfa-bio.de/vb-de/aktuell...gen-krebs.html




Danke Franz

hab den zweiten Link in meine Linkliste übernommen.

Rudi

----------


## Rudi61

Interessanter Artikel

*Neu entdecktes Blutgefäßsystem in Knochen*

https://www.medica.de/cgi-bin/md_med...cket=g_u_e_s_t

----------


## Rudi61

Interessanter Artikel über ein neues Opioid, zur Information


Das neue *experimentelle Opioid PZM21* ist ein Schmerzmittel, dass offensichtlich keine schwerwiegenden Nebenwirkungen verursacht.
http://www.medmix.at/opioid-pzm21-wi...gen-schmerzen/

----------


## Rudi61

Neuer interessanter Artikel auf www.aerzteblatt.de zur Information


*Prävention mit Finasterid bei Prostatakrebs bleibt umstritten* (Montag, 28. Januar 2019)
https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachricht...nom?nid=100657

----------


## Rudi61

Literatur des Monats der Martini Klinik November 2018, zur Info

*Einfluss des ultrasensitiven PSA Werts nach RP auf den weiteren onkologischen Verlauf* (Nov. 2018)
https://www.martini-klinik.de/filead...018_Isbarn.pdf

----------


## LudwigS

Hallo Rudi, das Thema wurde schon vor über 10 Jahren hier diskutiert.

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...4771#post24771

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## Rudi61

*Hallo Ludwig und Danke*,

da hat sich ja nichts grundliegendes geändert (fast) die letzten 11 Jahre. *Die neue Studie bestätigt die alte Studie*.

Die Martini Klinik hat es trotzdem als *Literatur des Monats des Monats November 2018* ausgesucht.

Für alle Neuerkranken mit OP (die die sehr alte Studie mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht kennen) ist das aber sicher umso mehr interessant.

Rudi


PS. Gratulation zu Deinen hervorragenden Gedächtnis

*
Jedes Ding hat seine Zeit
William Shakespeare*

----------


## Optimist

Metastasenbildung anschaulich geschildert:
https://www.pharmazeutische-zeitung....ehrlich-macht/

Der Primärtumor schafft für seine Metastasen günstige  Lebensbedingungen. In Vorbereitung zur Metastasenbildung sendet er  Botenstoffe und Entzündungsmediatoren aus, es werden Umbauprozeße im  Körper angestoßen, Angiogenese-Prozesse eingeleitet, die Immunantwort  reduziert und Andocksstellen in den Blutgefäßen geschaffen.  Die  Tumorzellen können dann leichter in die entsprechenden Organe eindringen und dort überleben.

   Franz

----------


## Rudi61

Hochinteressanter Artikel

Das* Herzglykosid Digitoxin* werde ich ab sofort im Focus behalten. Hoffe da tut sich etwas die nächsten ein, zwei Jahre. Den Link habe ich natürlich in meine Liste aufgenommen.

Leider ist aber der Artikel im Fachjournal "Cell" nicht frei zugänglich. https://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S...674(18)31571-X

Der Grafik Abstract https://marlin-prod.literatumonline....e1/fx1_lrg.jpg ist für mich nicht gerade Aussagekräftig.

----------


## Rudi61

Interessanter Artikel des Deutschen Krebsforschungszentrums zur Information:

*Aus eins mach zwei – neues genetisches Werkzeug für die Krebsforschung entwickelt* - www.dkfz.de (17.12.2018)
https://www.dkfz.de/de/presse/presse...entwickelt.php

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Rudi,



> Das* Herzglykosid Digitoxin* werde ich ab sofort im Focus behalten. Hoffe da tut sich etwas die nächsten ein, zwei Jahre. Den Link habe ich natürlich in meine Liste aufgenommen.


na, dann wirf mal einen Blick in den Forumextrakt. Das Thema hatten wir schon mal, im Jahre des Herrn 2002.

Ralf

----------


## Rudi61

Hallo Ralf




> na, dann wirf mal einen Blick in den Forumextrakt. Das Thema hatten wir schon mal, im Jahre des Herrn 2002.


Ganze 17 Jahre alt diese Therapie (-Idee); vielleicht wird sie nun in der Zeit der weltweiten Vernetzung nochmal aufgegriffen und endlich im Labor, in Tiermodel und in Studien ausgiebig getestet. Wäre nicht das erste Mal das eine alte Idee neu aufgegriffen wird und Erfolgreich umgesetzt wird; irgendwann ;-)


Jetzt vielleicht eventuell (nach Absprache mit den behandelten Arzt) denkbar als allerletzter Therapieeinsatz wenn wirklich nichts anderes mehr wirkt und man nichts mehr zu verlieren hat??? Werde ich vielleicht ausprobieren wenn es soweit ist.

Rudi



Ps.: Danke das Du Metarrestin in den Forumextrakt aufgenommen hast.
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...lbs-index.html

----------


## Rudi61

Neuer Artikel vom 01.03.2018

*DKTK München im Porträt: Mit Antikörpern gegen Krebs*
https://dktk.dkfz.de/de/ueber-uns/ne...rn-gegen-krebs

aus der Zeitschrift "*einblick*" - Die Zeitschrift des Deutschen Krebsforschungszentrums
*https://bc-v2.pressmatrix.com/de/pro...93f52c21/pages*

----------


## Rudi61

Ralfs Tipp

*Prostatakrebs - Was ist die beste Therapie?*

zum Nachhören auf Bayern 2

https://www.br.de/radio/bayern2/send...krebs-102.html

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Rudi,

ich hab's mir angehört. Der Erkenntniswert hielt sich durchaus in Grenzen. Aber der Aufruf, zur Früherkennung (sagten die "Vorsorge"?) zu gehen, ist immer wertvoll.

Ralf

----------


## Rudi61

Hallo Ralf,

vielleicht ist ja bei den anderen Gesundheitsgesprächen etwas für Dich dabei.


*
Übersicht Gesundheitsgespräche (alle zum anhören!)*
https://player.fm/series/gesundheitsgesprch/

https://www.br.de/radio/bayern2/sendungen/gesundheitsgespraech/index.html



Gesundheitsgespräche unter vielen anderen zum anhören:
*
Arzt und Patient: Auf eine gute Partnerschaft!*
https://player.fm/series/gesundheits...-partnerschaft

*Selbstmedikation: Welche Medizin darf ich mir verordnen?*
https://player.fm/series/gesundheits...-mir-verordnen

*Harnwegsinfekte: Wie bekommt man Keime aus der Blase?*
https://player.fm/series/gesundheits...-aus-der-blase

*Sterben in Würde: Palliativmedizin und Hospizarbeit*
https://player.fm/series/gesundheits...d-hospizarbeit

*Schmerzmedizin: Was hilft chronisch Kranken?*
https://player.fm/series/gesundheits...onisch-kranken

*Osteoporose: Wie bleiben die Knochen stark?*
https://player.fm/series/gesundheits...-knochen-stark

*Morgen ist mein Arzttermin: Bin ich gut vorbereitet?*
https://player.fm/series/gesundheits...ut-vorbereitet
*
Cannabis in der Medizin -Droge oder Wundermittel?*
https://player.fm/series/gesundheits...r-wundermittel

*Resilienz: Was macht die Seele stark?*
https://player.fm/series/gesundheits...ie-seele-stark

*Leukämie: Krebs im Blut*
https://player.fm/series/gesundheits...-krebs-im-blut

----------


## Rudi61

Mehr als einen Blick wert:

*
"einblick" - die Zeitschrift des Deutschen Krebsforschungszentrums*

https://www.dkfz.de/de/presse/veroef...ck/archiv.html

----------


## Rudi61

Neue Berichte auf *https://healthcare-in-europe.com/de/forschung/*



*Präzisionsmedizin
Gute Zellen, schlechte Zellen*
(vom 16.1.2019)

https://healthcare-in-europe.com/de/...te-zellen.html



*Protonetherapie
Wirken Strahlen besser mit Gold?*
(vom 17.01.2019)

https://healthcare-in-europe.com/de/...-mit-gold.html

----------


## Rudi61

Für alle die Franzs Tipp nicht gesehen haben:


*plan b - Gewonnene Jahre*
*Neue Therapien gegen Krebs* in der ZDF Mediathek

https://www.zdf.de/gesellschaft/plan...jahre-100.html

----------


## Optimist

*plan b - Gewonnene Jahre*

Ein Schwerpunkt der Sendung ist die *DNA-Analyse als Grundlage für zukunftsweisende Behandlungsmethoden.
*
*Prof. Jürgen Wolf* von der Uniklinik Köln forscht seit vielen Jahren an schonenderen, zukunftsweisenden Behandlungsmethoden. Er setzt sich dafür ein, in Deutschland jeden Krebspatienten genetisch zu untersuchen. "Die Voraussetzung für die neuen Therapien ist eine DNA-Analyse. Ohne diese wissen wir nichts über den Tumor." Doch die bürokratischen Hürden sind hoch und die Finanzierungsfrage von Seiten der Krankenkassen nicht einfach.

  Ein Projekt von Prof. Wolf ist das *Netzwerk Genomische Medizin* das eine umfassende molekulare Analyse von Tumorproben (Lungenkarzinom) anbietet.


  Zweiter Schwerpunkt ist die Arbeit von* Frau Dr. Felber am Klinikum Essen-Mitt*e, Abteilung Naturheilkunde und Integrative Onkologie.
Frau Dr. Felber forscht u. a. an der *Milderung von Nebenwirkungen der Chemotherapie (Brustkrebs) durch Naturheilverfahren und TCM, z. B. Akupunktur.
*
Franz

----------


## Rudi61

Der nächste Film-Tipp

*Krebs: Das Geschäft mit der Angst
Gefährliche Folgen alternativer Behandlung*

Ausstrahlung auf ARTE am Montag, 4. Februar um 09:45

Im Internet verfügbar ab 4.02.2019 unter
https://www.arte.tv/de/videos/053953...mit-der-angst/

----------


## rolando

> Der nächste Film-Tipp
> 
> *Krebs: Das Geschäft mit der Angst
> Gefährliche Folgen alternativer Behandlung*
> 
> Ausstrahlung auf ARTE am Montag, 4. Februar um 09:45
> 
> Im Internet verfügbar ab 4.02.2019 unter
> https://www.arte.tv/de/videos/053953...mit-der-angst/


Hallo Rudi,
der Bericht stammt aus dem Jahr 2015 und wurde bereits mehrfach bei den öffentlich-rechtlichen Sendern ausgestrahlt. Auch hier im Forum wurde er bereits thematisiert. Mache mir jetzt nicht die Mühe danach zu suchen.
Wer die Recherche sehen möchte, kann dies jederzeit auf YouTube tun, er sollte dabei nach dem Titel der Sendung "Krebs - das Geschäft mit der Angst" suchen.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Rudi61

Hallo Roland,




> der Bericht stammt aus dem Jahr 2015 und wurde bereits mehrfach bei den öffentlich-rechtlichen Sendern ausgestrahlt. Auch hier im Forum wurde er bereits thematisiert. Mache mir jetzt nicht die Mühe danach zu suchen.
> Wer die Recherche sehen möchte, kann dies jederzeit auf YouTube tun:


um mir Kommentare über die Aktuallität von Links in Zukunft hoffentlich ein wenig zu ersparen:

1. Der Film ist trotzdem aktuell (zum mindestens ist ARTE der Meinung) und viele der Neudiagnostizierten haben den Film so wie ich noch nicht gesehen und interessieren sich vielleicht dafür.

2. Er wurde im Forum bereits thematisiert - Richtig - Ebenso wie, nur zum Beispiel, die Testosteronmessungen schon mindestens hundertmal im Forum bereits thematisiert wurde, die Informationen darüber gibt es schon seit Jahrzehnten. Mache mir jetzt nicht die Mühe danach zu suchen.
*Du schreibst aber mit gutem Recht darüber* weil ein Neudiagnostizierten trotzdem nicht darüber Bescheid weiß und Du Ihm mit dieser Information hilfst - *genauso sehe ich das mit meinen Linktipps*.

3. ARTE besitz die Rechte am Film deshalb der Link zu ARTE. Bei YouTube wurde er für jeden offensichtlich unrechtmäßig hochgeladen, folgerichtig ist also auch jeder Link zum YouTube-Video unrechtmäßig.

Gruß
Rudi


PS. Man kann, darf und sollte auch mal über Informatonen (Testosteronmessungen, ultrasensitive PSA-Betimmung, Einfluss von Herzglykosiden auf Prostatakrebs) schreiben die evtl. schon etwas älter sind - nicht jeder weis darüber Bescheid.

*- Ansonsten kann jeder - den die Links nicht Aktuell genug sind - bitte einfach einen anderen Thread lesen -*


_
Lese jeden Tag etwas, was sonst niemand liest. 
Denke jeden Tag etwas, was sonst niemand denkt.
Tue jeden Tag etwas, was sonst niemand albern genug wäre, zu tun. 
Es ist schlecht für den Geist, andauernd Teil der Einmütigkeit zu sein.

Gotthold Ephraim Lessing
(1729 - 1781), deutscher Schriftsteller, Kritiker und Philosoph der Aufklärung_

----------


## Optimist

> Der Film ist trotzdem aktuell (zum mindestens ist ARTE der Meinung) und viele der Neudiagnostizierten haben den Film so wie ich noch nicht gesehen und interessieren sich vielleicht dafür.


Vor drei oder gar 5 Jahren war Krebs für mich ein kein großes Thema, da nicht selbst betroffen. Da schaute ich mir Filme zum Thema Krebs nur eher zufällig an oder habe weitergezappt. So geht es  wahrscheinlich vielen Neubetroffenenen. Deshalb finde ich aktuelle Hinweise auch auf ältere Filme wichtig, selbst wenn sie vor Jahren hier schon mal behandelt wurden. 

Franz

----------


## Rudi61

Immer aktuell die Blutwerte und die Seite *www.grossesblutbild.de*


*Welcher Blutwert zeigt Krebs an? Tumormarker bei der Krebserkennung*
https://www.grossesblutbild.de/blutw...s-hinweis.html


auch interessant:

*Blutwerte und Laborwerte*
https://www.grossesblutbild.de/laborwerte*

Kleines Blutbild » Alle Werte einfach erklärt:*
https://www.grossesblutbild.de/kleines-blutbild
*
Grosses Blutbild  Alle Werte einfach erklärt:*
https://www.grossesblutbild.de/grosses-blutbild.html
*
Urinuntersuchungen*
https://www.grossesblutbild.de/urinuntersuchungen

----------


## Rudi61

*Finanzielle Hilfe für Krebspatienten*


*Härtefonds der Deutsche Krebshilfe als Einmalige Zuwendung*
https://www.krebshilfe.de/helfen/rat...erhaertefonds/


Anmerkung:

Sozialgesetzbuch (SGB) Zwölftes Buch (XII) - Vorschriften für die Sozialhilfe in Deutschland
§ 84 Zuwendungen 
(1) Zuwendungen der freien Wohlfahrtspflege bleiben als Einkommen außer Betracht. Dies gilt nicht, soweit die Zuwendung die Lage der Leistungsberechtigten so günstig beeinflusst, dass daneben Sozialhilfe ungerechtfertigt wäre.

Sozialgesetzbuch (SGB) Zweites Buch (II) - Grundsicherung für Arbeitsuchende
§ 11a Nicht zu berücksichtigendes Einkommen
(4) Zuwendungen der freien Wohlfahrtspflege sind nicht als Einkommen zu berücksichtigen, soweit sie die Lage der Empfängerinnen und Empfänger nicht so günstig beeinflussen, dass daneben Leistungen nach diesem Buch nicht gerechtfertigt wären.

----------


## Rudi61

> https://www.deutschesgesundheitsport...andelt-werden/


Franz Link hat mich direkt zu diesen weiteren Informationen geführt - wie immer Danke Franz



*Prostatakrebs - DeutschesGesundheitsPortal*
https://www.deutschesgesundheitsport...prostatakrebs/


*Therapiewahl bei einem lokal begrenzten Prostatakrebs – Mitentscheiden lohnt sich*
https://www.deutschesgesundheitsport...=prostatakrebs

*Lebenszeit von Patienten mit Prostatakrebs – Die Entwicklung einer Kastrationsresistenz sollte so lange wie möglich hinausgezögert werden*
https://www.deutschesgesundheitsport...=prostatakrebs

*Patienten mit speziellen Mutationen profitieren stärker von der neuartigen Hormontherapie*
https://www.deutschesgesundheitsport...=prostatakrebs

*Eine vorsorgliche Chemotherapie nach der Prostataentfernung reduziert bei Hochrisikopatienten nicht das Risiko für das Wiederauftreten der Erkrankung*
https://www.deutschesgesundheitsport...=prostatakrebs

*Vielversprechender Impfstoff gegen Prostatakrebs*
https://www.deutschesgesundheitsport...=prostatakrebs


und noch viele weitere neue und ältere Artikel über Prostatakrebs

----------


## Rudi61

Die Latitude-Studie nicht ganz neu, aber grafisch sehr gut Aufbereitet:



*Latitude* - Studienpraxis Urologie

https://www.studienurologie.de/studi...apie/latitude/

----------


## rolando

Lieber Rudi,

es war nicht meine Absicht deinen Filmtipp in irgendeiner Weise kritisch in Frage zu stellen. Ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass dieser Film schon länger existiert und er bereits jetzt über den YouTube-Link verfügbar ist.

Nach zwei Hinweisen von Ralf - zum einen zur Aktualität der Diskussion über Herzgykoside 
("na, dann wirf mal einen Blick in den Forumextrakt. Das Thema hatten wir schon mal, im Jahre des Herrn 2002."), 
zum anderen bzgl. des Erkenntnisgewinns aus einer von dir verlinkten Radiobeitrags 
("ich hab's mir angehört. Der Erkenntniswert hielt sich durchaus in Grenzen. Aber der Aufruf, zur Früherkennung (sagten die "Vorsorge"?) zu gehen, ist immer wertvoll.")
- und dem Posting von Ludwig zur ultrasensitiven PSA-Messung 
("Hallo Rudi, das Thema wurde schon vor über 10 Jahren hier diskutiert."), 
 krieg ich als Letzer in dieser Reihe eben das Fett ab. Ich trag's mit Fassung und habe verstanden - werde deine Kreise im Thread der Metastasierten nicht mehr stören.

PS: nur zur Klarstellung - bei der Thematik Testosteronmessung war der Anlass zur Diskussion die konkrete Frage eines Betroffenen, die ich versucht habe entsprechend zu beantworten. Diese persönlichen Anliegen von Betroffenen sollten nicht unbedingt in einen Topf mit  allgemeinen Fragestellungen und dem Sammeln und Verlinken von Seiten/Beiträgen zum Thema Prostatakrebs geworfen werden.

Sicherlich ist beides notwendig und hat seine Berechtigung. Dieses Forum lebt aber gerade von der Diskussion und Interaktion über den konkreten Einzelfall, sonst wäre es ein bloßes Info-Portal. In diesem Sinn werden Themen sehr oft und immer wieder unter individuellen Fragestellungen aufgegriffen und abgestimmt auf die jeweilige persönliche Situation eines Betroffenen notwendigerweise zum gefühlt 100. Mal diskutiert.

Das Lessing-Zitat hätte es an dieser Stelle auch nicht unbedingt gebraucht - ein Schelm ist, der dahinter eine Art Anspielung vermutet.

Und danke auch noch zum Hinweis über die Unrechtmässigkeit meines Links. Ich habe Ralf bereit um eine entprechende Änderung gebeten.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Rudi61

> Lieber Rudi,
> 
> es war nicht meine Absicht deinen Filmtipp in irgendeiner Weise kritisch in Frage zu stellen. Ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass dieser Film schon länger existiert und er bereits jetzt über den YouTube-Link verfügbar ist.
> 
> Nach zwei Hinweisen von Ralf - zum einen zur Aktualität der Diskussion über Herzgykoside 
> ("na, dann wirf mal einen Blick in den Forumextrakt. Das Thema hatten wir schon mal, im Jahre des Herrn 2002."), 
> zum anderen bzgl. des Erkenntnisgewinns aus einer von dir verlinkten Radiobeitrags 
> ("ich hab's mir angehört. Der Erkenntniswert hielt sich durchaus in Grenzen. Aber der Aufruf, zur Früherkennung (sagten die "Vorsorge"?) zu gehen, ist immer wertvoll.")
> - und dem Posting von Ludwig zur ultrasensitiven PSA-Messung 
> ...




*Lieber Roland*,




> krieg ich als Letzer in dieser Reihe das Fett ab. Ich trag's mit  Fassung und habe verstanden - werde deine Kreise im Thread der  Metastasierten nicht mehr stören.


sorry, war vielleicht doch etwas von den letzten Kommentaren genervt und Du hast es abbekommen.

Möchte mich aber nicht bei jedem Beitrag, der nicht ganz topaktuell ist, rechtfertigen müssen warum ich den Link reingestellt habe. Hoffe Du kannst das nachvollziehen.





> PS: nur zur Klarstellung - bei der Thematik Testosteronmessung war der  Anlass zur Diskussion die konkrete Frage eines Betroffenen, die ich  versucht habe entsprechend zu beantworten. Diese persönlichen Anliegen  von Betroffenen sollten nicht unbedingt in einen Topf mit  allgemeinen  Fragestellungen und dem Sammeln und Verlinken von Seiten/Beiträgen zum  Thema Prostatakrebs geworfen werden.


*Bin auch sehr Dankbar dass das Forum Mitglieder wie Dich hat die Neuerkrankten helfen.*

Dazu reichen leider meine bescheidenen, medizinischen Kenntnisse meistens bei weiten nicht aus. Deshalb meine Linktipps, denn ich kann recht gut Informationen suchen und finden.
*
Die Linktipps werde ich aber mangels Zuspruch und allgemein fehlenden Interesse ab sofort wieder sein lassen.*





> Das Lessing-Zitat hätte es an dieser Stelle auch nicht unbedingt  gebraucht - ein Schelm ist, der dahinter eine Art Anspielung vermutet.


Das war keine negative Anspielung irgendeiner Art. Tut mir Leid wenn Du das so aufgefasst hast - das war ganz sicher nicht meine Absicht!


Viele Grüße und ohne Groll

Rudi


_Groll mit uns herumtragen ist wie das Greifen nach einem glühenden Stück Kohle in der Absicht, es nach jemandem zu werfen.
Man verbrennt sich nur selbst dabei.
Buddha_

----------


## Optimist

> *Die Linktipps werde ich aber mangels Zuspruch und allgemein fehlenden Interesse ab sofort wieder sein lassen.*


Hallo Rudi,
das mit dem fehlenden Interesse an deinen Linktipps möchte ich nicht so stehen lassen. Es sind sehr interessante links dabei, die es wert wären ein eigenes Thema damit zu eröffnen. Habe mir das überlegt z. B.  bei #36/#37, Salmonellen und Krebs. Aber man muss sich einlesen, gelegentlich übersetzen und dann braucht man weitere Zeit um weitere links zu diesem Thema zu sammeln, dann kommt u. U. eine Diskussion auf. 
In der letzten Zeit hast du uns täglich immer mehr Linktipps angeboten. Ich und sicher etliche andere interessierte Kollegen waren damit beschäftigt diese zu sichten, event. mal reinzuschauen und das wars dann, weil schon die nächsten Linktipps kamen. Einfach zu viel um sich damit genauer zu beschäftigen und dir eine positive oder eine negative oder sonstige Rückmeldung zu geben. 
Rudi sammle weiter, aber serviere uns deine Funde in kleineren Portionen, damit wir uns auch damit beschäftigen können. 
Du siehst ja wie langsam ich beim Thema Cabazitaxel vorankomme.

Franz

----------


## Georg_

Es sind schon interessante Links, aber wie Franz schreibt, man kann zeitlich nicht alle verfolgen. Ich finde dann meist auf den angegebenen Webseiten wieder neue Links und dann benötigt man schon viel Zeit.

Georg

----------


## rolando

Hallo Rudi,

kann mich nur Franz anschließen, er hat es auf den Punkt gebracht.

Vielleicht sind das ein bisschen zu viele Links, die du hier einstellst und eben oft auch isoliert, ohne Bezug zu einer Problematik. Gerade dein heutiger Link zur Latitude-Studie ist so ein Beispiel dafür. Es ist interessanter und konkreter, wenn die Aussagen und Ergebnisse einer solchen Studie in Zusammenhang mit konkreten Fragestellungen zu Diagnose und Therapie diskutiert werden.

Allerdings würde ich es schade finden, wenn du gar keine Links mehr einstellst - es besteht ja schon Interesse daran, das zeigt die Anzahl der Aufrufe dieses Threads. Aber etwas weniger geballt und ab und zu auch durch die Einbindung in eine konkrete Thematik würde besser funktionieren.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Rudi,



> Ganze 17 Jahre alt diese Therapie (-Idee); vielleicht wird sie nun in der Zeit der weltweiten Vernetzung nochmal aufgegriffen und endlich im Labor, in Tiermodel und in Studien ausgiebig getestet. Wäre nicht das erste Mal das eine alte Idee neu aufgegriffen wird und Erfolgreich umgesetzt wird; irgendwann ;-)


wenn das Thema "Digitoxin" u. ä. Dich weiter interessiert, dann wäre *hier* noch ein uralter Text aus jener Zeit, der das Thema und die damaligen Erkenntnisse ganz gut darstellt.

Ralf

----------


## Rudi61

> wenn das Thema "Digitoxin" u. ä. Dich weiter interessiert, dann wäre *hier* noch ein uralter Text aus jener Zeit, der das Thema und die damaligen Erkenntnisse ganz gut darstellt.


Danke Ralf

----------


## Rudi61

> Hallo Rudi,
> das mit dem fehlenden Interesse an deinen Linktipps möchte ich nicht so  stehen lassen. Es sind sehr interessante links dabei, die es wert wären  ein eigenes Thema damit zu eröffnen. Habe mir das überlegt z. B.  bei  #36/#37, Salmonellen und Krebs. Aber man muss sich einlesen,  gelegentlich übersetzen und dann braucht man weitere Zeit um weitere  links zu diesem Thema zu sammeln, dann kommt u. U. eine Diskussion auf. 
> In der letzten Zeit hast du uns täglich immer mehr Linktipps angeboten.  Ich und sicher etliche andere interessierte Kollegen waren damit  beschäftigt diese zu sichten, event. mal reinzuschauen und das wars  dann, weil schon die nächsten Linktipps kamen. Einfach zu viel um sich  damit genauer zu beschäftigen und dir eine positive oder eine negative  oder sonstige Rückmeldung zu geben. 
> Rudi sammle weiter, aber serviere uns deine Funde in kleineren Portionen, damit wir uns auch damit beschäftigen können. 
> Du siehst ja wie langsam ich beim Thema Cabazitaxel vorankomme.
> 
> Franz





> Es sind schon interessante  Links, aber wie Franz schreibt, man kann zeitlich nicht alle verfolgen.  Ich finde dann meist auf den angegebenen Webseiten wieder neue Links  und dann benötigt man schon viel Zeit.
> 
> Georg





> Hallo Rudi,
> 
> kann mich nur Franz anschließen, er hat es auf den Punkt gebracht.
> 
> Vielleicht sind das ein bisschen zu viele Links, die du hier einstellst und eben oft auch isoliert, ohne Bezug zu einer Problematik. Gerade dein heutiger Link zur Latitude-Studie ist so ein Beispiel dafür. Es ist interessanter und konkreter, wenn die Aussagen und Ergebnisse einer solchen Studie in Zusammenhang mit konkreten Fragestellungen zu Diagnose und Therapie diskutiert werden.
> 
> Allerdings würde ich es schade finden, wenn du gar keine Links mehr einstellst - es besteht ja schon Interesse daran, das zeigt die Anzahl der Aufrufe dieses Threads. Aber etwas weniger geballt und ab und zu auch durch die Einbindung in eine konkrete Thematik würde besser funktionieren.
> 
> Gruß
> Roland




Hallo Franz,
hallo  Georg,
hallo Roland,

Danke für das Feedback, denke darüber nach


*Viele Grüße an Alle*

Rudi



_Der Verstand kann uns sagen, was wir unterlassen sollen, 
aber das Herz kann uns sagen, was wir tun müssen.
Joseph Joubert (16401719)_

----------


## Rudi61

Hallo Ralf





> wenn das Thema "Digitoxin" u. ä. Dich weiter interessiert, dann wäre *hier* noch ein uralter Text aus jener Zeit, der das Thema und die damaligen Erkenntnisse ganz gut darstellt.


Das Thema "*Digitoxin* - Medikament gegen Herzschwäche" ist wieder hochaktuell:


Andreas Fischer vom Deutschen Krebsforschungszentrum (DKFZ) vor dem Weltkrebstag *am 4. Februar 2019*

*Kampf gegen Metastasen
Heidelberger Krebsforscher sieht neue Chancen*
https://www.sueddeutsche.de/news/ges...0201-99-818073


*Leben mit der Diagnose* (Frankfurter Rundschau vom* 4.2.2019*)
https://www.fr.de/wissen/krebs-verhaengnisvolle-reise-durch-koerper-11701646.html


Rudi_


Die allgemeine Meinung ist nicht immer die wahrste."
Giordano Bruno * Januar 1548 in Nola;  17. Februar 1600 in Rom, italienischer Priester, Dichter, Philosoph und Astronom_

----------


## Rudi61

- N u r    f ü r      d i e      M e t a s t a s i e r t e n -


Nicht ganz neu aber eine sehr schöne *
grafische Gegenüberstellung*:
*
Vergleich der LATITUDE-Studie und der CHAARTED-Studie*
*bei hoher Tumorlast !* 
*
Bzw. Vergleich frühzeitiger Abirateron (Zytiga) Einsatz oder frühzeitiger Docetaxel (Taxotere) Einsatz bei einer hoher Tumorlast bzw. mit Metastasen*


Internationale Studien ... im Vergleich
*https://www.studienurologie.de/studi...-im-vergleich/*



Siehe auch *frühzeitiger Docetaxel Einsatz (CHAARTED-Studie)
*(Patienten mit hormonsensitiven, metastasierten Prostatakarzinom)
https://www.prostata.de/magazin/ther...pie-im-vorteil


Siehe auch *frühzeitiger Abirateron Einsatz (LATITUDE-Studie)
*(alle Patienten hatten Metastasen)
https://www.prostata.de/magazin/ther...atitude-studie


*
Es lohnt sich auch in diesen Zusammenhang wieder einmal die recht Informativen ASCO Meeting Abstracts 2017 und 2018 von Andreas (LowRoad) und Georg hier im Forum nachzulesen.*
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ight=ASCO+2018
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ight=ASCO+2017
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ting-Abstracts

----------


## Rudi61

- F ü r S c h m e r z p a t i e n t e n -


*Neue thematisch interessante YouTube-Videos von Dr. Weigl:*


*Tumorschmerzen: Tut Krebs weh? Ursachen, Typen & Umgang mit Krebsschmerzen | Palliativmedizin* (03.02.2019)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2e9pa6TmrPc&spfreload=10


*Krebsschmerzen richtig behandeln: Hierauf sollten Sie bei der Schmerztherapie von Tumorschmerzen achten* (06.02.2019)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt7LAe6QfXw


*Stark wirksame Opioide: Morphin, Oxycodon, Hydromorphon, Buprenorphin & Fentanyl | Abhängigkeit USA* (leider schon etwas älter, vom 28.10.2017)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gY9kqWz5trE

*
Neues Opioid ohne Nebenwirkungen? AT-121 als Schmerzmittel Revolution gegen starke Schmerzen* (09.09.2018)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtWfSHv5oLM




Zum* Videokanal von Dr. Weigl*
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-Ivlaz1y9TToFnpzmA7adw

zur Webseite *www.doktorweigl.de* mit vielen weiteren wichtigen Informationen für Schmerzpatienten. 




Weitere interessante Videos von Dr. Weigel unter vielen anderen

*Medikamente Pregabalin, Gabapentin & Carbamazepin bei Schmerzen - Antikonvulsiva/ Antiepileptika* (16.09.2017)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UbAqEo-zbo

*Vitamin B12 Mangel - Anzeichen, Symptome & Mythen rund um Krankheiten & Lebensmittel mit Cobalamin* (30.01.2019)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPSfIgdJWso

*Schmerzmittel Naproxen: Wirkung & Nebenwirkungen - Unterschied zu Ibuprofen* (27.01.2019)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sepHCV4VlK0&t=132s


__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ___
Wenn es nicht interessiert oder wer die Thematik schon ausreichen kennt, einfach einen anderen Thread lesen

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Rudi,
danke für die Hinweise auf die Videos von Dr. Weigel. Habe auch Textbeiträge auf seinen Seiten gefunden. Die Videos zu den Schmerzen habe ich mir nicht angesehen, Schmerzen habe ich zum Glück  keine und so habe ich mich mit der Problematik "Schmerzmedikamente" bisher nicht beschäftigt.

Angesehen habe ich seinen *Vortrag zu Vitamin B12,* damit kenne ich mich etwas aus. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass es Dr. Weigel mit den Zahlen nicht so genau nimmt (Speicherfähigkeit von B12 in der Leber einmal 5 Jahre, dann 2 Sätze später 12 Jahre.)
Bei den Pflanzen führt er Sauerkraut als gute B12-Quelle an. Das stimmt so nicht. Sauerkraut enthält sogenannte B12-Analoga, die der Körper nicht verwerten kann. Der verwertbare B12-Anteil beim Sauerkraut liegt nahe 0 µg. s. z. B. in:

https://www.ugb.de/lebensmittel-zube...rkraut-frisch/

Die B12-Analoga sind Dr. Weigel bekannt, er geht darauf bei den Algenpräparaten sehr ausführlich ein.

Man sollte bei seinen Videos ein kritischer Zuhörer sein. 

Franz

----------


## Rudi61

> Bei den Pflanzen führt er Sauerkraut als gute B12-Quelle an. Das stimmt so nicht. Sauerkraut enthält sogenannte B12-Analoga, die der Körper nicht verwerten kann. Der verwertbare B12-Anteil beim Sauerkraut liegt nahe 0 µg. s. z. B. in:



*Danke für Deinen nützlichen und hilfreichen Kommentar Franz*

habe es auch noch mal gegoogelt - Also laut Verbraucherzentrale Bayern muss ich Dir zustimmen
*Sauerkraut als Vitamin B12-Quelle?*
https://projekte.meine-verbraucherze...in-b12-quelle-

----------


## Rudi61

-----   Für   alle   Krebspatienten   ----



Wichtige und umfangreiche Informationen zum Schwerbehindertenausweis
gibt es auf:
*www.myhandicap.de*
*www.betanet.de*



*Krebs als Ursache einer Behinderung*
https://www.myhandicap.de/gesundheit...nderung/krebs/

*Schwerbehindertenausweis bei Krebs-Erkrankung*
https://www.myhandicap.de/gesundheit...nderung/krebs/

*Prostatakrebs > Schwerbehinderung*
https://www.betanet.de/prostatakrebs...hinderung.html



*Der Schwerbehindertenausweis*
https://www.myhandicap.de/schwerbehindertenausweis/

*Schwerbehindertenausweis bringt verschiedene Vorteile* 
https://www.myhandicap.de/gesundheit...weis/vorteile/

*Behinderung > Steuervorteile*
https://www.betanet.de/behinderung-steuervorteile.html

*Behinderung > Berufsleben*
https://www.betanet.de/behinderung-b...andte-links-16

*Kraftfahrzeugsteuer-Ermäßigung bei Schwerbehinderung*
https://www.betanet.de/kraftfahrzeug...hinderung.html



*Grad der Behinderung > Tumorerkrankungen*
https://www.betanet.de/grad-der-behi...rankungen.html

*Merkzeichen*
*Sogenannte gesundheitliche Merkzeichen werden im Schwerbehindertenausweis vermerkt. Mit den Merkzeichen können bestimmte Nachteilsausgleiche und Rechte in Anspruch genommen werden.*
https://www.myhandicap.de/recht-behi...s/merkzeichen/

*GdB und Heilungsbewährung*
https://www.myhandicap.de/recht-behi...ngsbewaehrung/


*So beantragen Sie einen Schwerbehindertenausweis*
https://www.myhandicap.de/recht-behi...usweis/antrag/






*Weitere Infos:*

*Schwerbehindertenausweis (Bayern)*
*Zentrum Bayern Familie und Soziales* - https://www.zbfs.bayern.de/
https://www.zbfs.bayern.de/imperia/m.../wegweiser.pdf
Antrag: https://www.zbfs.bayern.de/menschen-...trag/index.php
Merkzeichen: https://www.zbfs.bayern.de/menschen-...chen/index.php

andere Bundesländer bitte googeln mit den Suchbegriffen "*Schwerbehindertenausweis*" und "*Bundesland*"



Blauer Ratgeber der Deutschen Krebshilfe
*Broschüre: Wegweiser zu Sozialleistungen*
https://www.krebshilfe.de/fileadmin/...r/040_0048.pdf



Infos zum Autokauf:
*Behinderten-Rabatt beim Autokauf - Bund behinderter Auto-Besitzer e.V. www.bbab.de/*
https://www.bbab.de/behindertenrabat...t-nach-marken/



Rechtliches:
*Neuntes Buch Sozialgesetzbuch*
*§ 152 Feststellung der Behinderung, Ausweise*
*https://dejure.org/gesetze/SGB_IX/152.html*

*Rechtsprechung zu § 152 SGB IX*
https://dejure.org/gesetze/SGB_IX/152.html#Rspr

*Frühere Anhaltspunkte für die ärztliche Gutachachtertätigkeit im sozialen Entschädigungsrecht und nach dem Schwerbehindertenrecht (Teil 2 SGB IX)*
https://www.bmas.de/SharedDocs/Downl...cationFile&v=2




*Lernen ist wie Rudern gegen den Strom.* 
*Hört man damit auf, treibt man zurück.*
*Laozi - chinesischer Philosoph, 6. Jahrhundert v. Chr.*

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ___
Wem das Thema nicht interessiert oder wer die Thematik schon ausreichend kennt, einfach einen anderen Thread lesen
Für inhaltliche Kommentare bin ich Dankbar - für alles andere gibt es die Plauderecke

----------


## Rudi61

Nachtrag Schwerbehindertenausweis:


*VERSORGUNGSMEDIZIN-VERORDNUNG
– VersMedV – Versorgungsmedizinische Grundsätze
Bundesministerum für Arbeit und Soziales BMAS
*https://www.bmas.de/SharedDocs/Downl...cationFile&v=3

Siehe Seite 87 
13.6 Nach Entfernung eines malignen Prostatatumors ist eineHeilungsbewährung abzuwarten...

----------


## Rudi61

-----   Für   Patienten mit fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs -----


*Neuigkeiten von Arznei-News.de*
(Veröffentlicht am 08/02/2019)


*Tisotumab Vedotin Studie* 
*https://arznei-news.de/tisotumab-vedotin/*

Bericht über eine Phase 1/2 Studie von Tisotumab Vedotin (InnovaTV 201)
über die Wirksamkeit von Tisotumab-Vedotin bei Patienten mit fortgeschrittenen oder metastasierten soliden Tumoren.

Eine Wirksamkeit bzw., ein Ansprechen bei allen Tumorarten betrug 15,6% (23 von 147 Patienten).


__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ___
Wem das Thema nicht interessiert oder wer die Thematik schon ausreichend kennt, einfach einen anderen Thread lesen
Für inhaltliche Kommentare bin ich Dankbar - für alles andere gibt es die Plauderecke

----------


## Rudi61

------ Für alle Krebspatienten -----



*Positive Neuigkeiten vom Verband der forschenden Pharma-Unternehmen - vfa*
*www.vfa.de*



*Krebsmedikamente: Überlebenszeiten steigen* (30. Januar 2019)
https://www.vfa.de/de/wirtschaft-pol...en-stabil.html


*Meilensteine der Arzneimittelentwicklung* (8. Januar 2019)
https://www.vfa.de/de/arzneimittel-f...twicklung.html


*Forschende Pharma-Unternehmen helfen mit, Patienten noch besser zu schützen* (05.02.2019)
https://www.vfa.de/de/presse/pressem...schuetzen.html


*Erfolge im Kampf gegen Krebs*
https://www.vfa.de/de/arzneimittel-f...gen-krebs.html




*In Deutschland zugelassene Arzneimittel für die Personalisierte Medizin*
https://www.vfa.de/de/arzneimittel-f...alisiert-90747

Anmerkung: Habe  leider in der Liste nichts Zugelassenes für Prostatakrebs gefunden


__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ___
Wem das Thema nicht interessiert oder wer die Thematik schon ausreichend kennt, einfach einen anderen Thread lesen
Für inhaltliche Kommentare bin ich Dankbar - für alles andere gibt es die Plauderecke

----------


## Rudi61

----- Prostata Krebsvorsorge -----


Nicht neu aber Wissenswert:

*PSA Test  wer übernimmt die Kosten?* 
https://www.ideal-versicherung.de/ma...a-test-kosten/



*Zuerst die Tastuntersuchung und dann erst der PSA-Test???*

Der normale Ablauf beim Urologen ist zuerst die jährliche, ab den 45.  Lebensjahr kostenlose Tastuntersuchung der Prostata, der Genitalien und das Abtasten der Lymphknoten in der Leistengegend.
Diese Kosten übernimmt jede Krankenkasse.

Bei Auffälligkeiten wird dann ein anschließender PSA-Test von der Krankenkasse übernommen.
Viele Urologen machen das sofort noch beim gleichen Termin.

Darum kommt es immer wieder für Patienten zu der irritierenden Reihenfolge: zuerst die Tastuntersuchung und dann erst der PSA-Test.
*
Mehr zur Digitale rektale Untersuchung (DRU)*
https://www.prostata.de/wissen/unter...e-untersuchung




Eventuell auch interessant:

*Prostatakrebs Operation  Kostenübernahme und Tipps*
https://www.ideal-versicherung.de/ma...hme-und-tipps/

*Ablauf und Kosten einer Chemotherapie*
https://www.ideal-versicherung.de/ma...chemotherapie/

*Wer übernimmt die Kosten der psychologischen Beratung?*
https://www.ideal-versicherung.de/ma...chen-beratung/

*Was wird bei Krebs von den Krankenkassen nicht bezahlt?*
https://www.ideal-versicherung.de/ma...nicht-bezahlt/

*Zuzahlungen für Krebspatienten*
https://www.ideal-versicherung.de/ma...rebspatienten/

*Weitere Informationen über Krebs der Ideal-Versicherung*
https://www.ideal-versicherung.de/ma...krebstherapie/

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ___
Wem das Thema nicht interessiert oder wer die Thematik schon ausreichend kennt, einfach einen anderen Thread lesen
Für inhaltliche Kommentare bin ich Dankbar - für alles andere gibt es die Plauderecke

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe heute das erste Mal einen Link gefunden bei dem ich vermutete das er für mich interessant sein könnte. Es war der über Chemo. Was sagt er mir aus: Eigendlich nichts. Es steht ja nur etwas allgemeines über Krebs was bei Prostatakrebs gemacht wird und ob man die dann selbst bezahlen muss steht nicht im Link.

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Michi,

falls du den link von Rudi über 

*Ablauf und Kosten einer Chemotherapie*
https://www.ideal-versicherung.de/ma...chemotherapie/

gelesen hast, dann muss ich dich deutlich korrigieren.

 Der link weist darauf hin, dass eine Chemo teuer ist. *Der Patient muss aber nur einen geringen Anteil zahlen.* 
 Ist auf dem Rezept der Hinweis aut idem vermerkt, bedeutet das, dass der Apotheker das verordnete Medikament aushändigen muss. Ist das Feld nicht angekreuzt, kann der Apotheker eine günstigere Alternative anbieten. Das gibt es auch bei "Nicht-Krebs-Medikamenten"

Bei mir sind bei den 6 Durchgängen mit Docetaxel jedesmal die Rezeptgebühren angefallen (10 ), dann kam jedesmal eine Rechnung über Verbrauchsmaterial ( 2 - 3 ).
Da bei meinen Chemodurchgängen, die weißen Blutkörperchen stark gefallen sind, habe ich  nach ein paar Tagen eine Aufbauspritze erhalten, Lonquex die sehr schnell gewirkt hat.
Die Kosten für Lonquex sind nicht ohne (um die 1600 ). Auch diese Spritzen wurden problemlos von meiner Ges. Krankenkasse übernommen. Anteil für mich wieder jeweils die 10 .

Außerdem wird im link darauf hingewiesen, dass wenn die Zuzahlungen zu viel werden, das richtet sich nach dem Einkommen, dann kann man bei der Krankenkasse einen Antrag stellen auf Zuzahlungsbefreiung. war für mich aber kein Thema.

Michi, der link erklärt die Kosten die auf einen Chemopatienten zukommen recht übersichtlich, vielleicht konnte ich  durch mein konkretes Beispiel zum Verständnis beitragen.

Franz


PS: Habe noch die *Zuzahlungen für Begleitmedikament* wie  Dexamethason, Ranitidin , Prednisolon etc vergessen, für ganze Chemo so ca. 30 .

----------


## Michi1

Danke dir, es kann möglich sein das das auf mich zukommt. Fast drei Jahre nach Op und anschließender Bestrahlung ist mein PSA wieder am Steigen. Die nächste Messung habe ich im März.

----------


## Rudi61

Hallo Michi,




> Ich habe heute das erste Mal einen Link gefunden bei dem ich vermutete das er für mich interessant sein könnte. Es war der über Chemo. Was sagt er mir aus: Eigendlich nichts. Es steht ja nur etwas allgemeines über Krebs was bei Prostatakrebs gemacht wird und ob man die dann selbst bezahlen muss steht nicht im Link.


*


1. Du musst normerweise nur die Zuzahlungen leisten. (Außer Du bist Zuzahlungsbefreit)


2. Chemo-Therapien laufen beim Prostatakrebs genauso ab wie bei anderen Krebsarten
* - Wobei es im Beitrag hauptsächlich um die Kostenfrage ging*
* - Die Chemoterapien bei Prostatakrebs  werden normlerweise als Infusionslösung gegeben (siehe Link unten)


*3. Das mit der Kostenübernahme steht eigentlich drin Michi :*
Das kommt auf Sie zu
So ist der Ablauf einer Chemotherapie
Nebenwirkungen einer Chemotherapie
 - Die Nebenwirkungen können aber sehr verschieden ausfallen, je nach Chemo und Patient. Es gibt auch bei Prostatakrebs verschiedene Chemo-Therapien wie zum Beispiel: Docetaxel (Taxotere) und Cabazitaxel (Jevtana)
*Kosten einer Chemotherapie und Kostenübernahme*
Das müssen Sie außerdem über Zuzahlungen wissen



Hier aber extra für Dich noch etwas detaillierter, allerdings nur die medizinische Seite:
*Chemotherapie bei Prostatakrebs*
https://www.viomedo.de/prostatakrebs...takrebs#106636


*
Wünsche Dir viel Glück und einen sinkenden PSA-Wert*

Rudi

----------


## Rudi61

> *Chemotherapie*




*Hallo Franz* (und Danke für die Antwort an Michi),


bist Du evtl. informiert (bei Deinen doch recht umfangreichen Recherchen) welche Chemotherapien außer:

Docetaxel (Taxotere)
Cabazitaxel (Jevtana)

sonst noch bei Prostatakrebs evtl. möglich sind:

? Olaparib (Lynparza)
?
?

Sorry noch ein Thema mehr (kommt aber *wahrscheinlich* auf uns beide *irgendwann vielleicht* zu)


*Viele Grüße wie immer*
Rudi

----------


## Rudi61

------  Für alle Krebspatienten -----


Möchte auf die Webseite *Viomedo* aufmerksam machen
*https://www.viomedo.de/prostatakrebs*


Hier gibt es
*Aktuelle Studien für Prostatakrebs-Patienten*
https://www.viomedo.de/klinische-studien/prostatakrebs



__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ___
Wem das Thema nicht interessiert oder wer die Thematik schon ausreichend kennt, einfach einen anderen Thread lesen
Für inhaltliche Kommentare bin ich Dankbar

----------


## Optimist

> bist Du evtl. informiert (bei Deinen doch recht umfangreichen Recherchen) welche Chemotherapien außer:
> Docetaxel (Taxotere)
> Cabazitaxel (Jevtana)
> sonst noch bei Prostatakrebs evtl. möglich sind:
> ? Olaparib (Lynparza)


Hallo Rudi,
beim kastrationsresitenten PK werden Docetaxel und Cabazitaxel im Rahmen der Chemotherapie genannt. Beide sind erprobt und können im Rahmen der Sequenztherapie eingesetzt werden. In einen online-Vortrag über die Behandlung des Rezidivs letzten Sommer erklärte Prof. Heidenreich, dass bei Patienten die* Docetaxel* beim ersten Mal gut vertragen haben nach einem Abstand von ca. 1 Jahr ein zweiter Einsatz möglich wäre. 

Auch zu* Cabazitaxel* habe ich gefunden dass es u. U. ein 2. Mal angewendet werden kann.
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...243#post113243


*Olaparib i*st soweit ich weiß bei PK noch nicht zugelassen, es laufen diverse Studien. Zum Thema:

https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachricht...bitoren-voraus
  Die britische TOPARP-Studie hat gezeigt, dass der PARP-Inhibitor Olaparib bei Patienten mit metastasiertem Prostatakarzinom häufig eine Remission erzielt, wenn die Tumore *Mutationen im BRCA2-Gen* haben.

und 

https://www.deutschesgesundheitsport...er-erkrankung/
  Olaparid hat für Prostatakrebs noch keine Zulassung, Studien laufen, allerdings mit schweren Nebenwirkungen.
Sollte sich bei mir eine Kastrationsresistenz abzeichnen, dann vertraue ich auf Docetaxel und Cabazitaxel. 

Momentan arbeite ich daran den gegenwärtigen Status mit Hormonentzug möglichst lange zu halten. In 5 Jahren lässt sich sicher mehr zu Olaparib sagen.

Franz

----------


## Rudi61

> beim kastrationsresitenten PK werden Docetaxel und Cabazitaxel im Rahmen der Chemotherapie genannt. Beide sind erprobt und können im Rahmen der Sequenztherapie eingesetzt werden. In einen online-Vortrag über die Behandlung des Rezidivs letzten Sommer erklärte Prof. Heidenreich, dass bei Patienten die* Docetaxel* beim ersten Mal gut vertragen haben nach einem Abstand von ca. 1 Jahr ein zweiter Einsatz möglich wäre. 
> 
> Auch zu* Cabazitaxel* habe ich gefunden dass es u. U. ein 2. Mal angewendet werden kann.
> https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...243#post113243
> 
> 
> *Olaparib i*st soweit ich weiß bei PK noch nicht zugelassen, es laufen diverse Studien. Zum Thema:
> 
> https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachricht...bitoren-voraus
> ...


Danke Franz,

das deckt sich leider mit meinen Kenntnisstand; hab gehofft das es noch mehr gibt und Du vielleicht was darüber gefunden hast.

Das mit einer *Mutationen im BRCA2-Gen ist ja eher unwahrscheinlich.*
BRCA1, BRCA2 und Krebsentstehung http://www.brustgenberatung.at/info/...sentstehung-2/

Rudi






> In 5 Jahren lässt sich sicher mehr zu Olaparib sagen


Franz Du bist und bleibst ein echter Optimist  :Cool:

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo alle Metastasierten,

wenn jemand ganze Metastasenherde vorzuweisen hat und die RT -egal welche - nicht durchgeführt wird, kann nachfolgender Link einiges Neues bieten.

Nämlich die Nanoeisenpartikel + Thermischer Magneterhitzung. Lokal auf die Herde. Der Teller des Applikators hat ca. 20 cm im Durchmesser und ist versetzbar.




> *Den Tumoren einheizen mit magnetischer Hyperthermie*Aufgrund ihres Wärmepotenzials eignen sich die Nanopartikel als Werkzeuge für die magnetische Hyperthermie, d.h. die gezielte Überwärmung einzelner Körperregionen oder Organe. Das Wärmepotenzial definiert die freigesetzte Wärmemenge pro Masse- und Zeiteinheit während der Exposition des Materials in einem magnetischen Wechselfeld. Hinsichtlich der Temperaturen unterscheidet man
> magnetische Hyperthermie, bis 46 °C [30] undmagnetische Thermoablation, über 50 °C [31].
> Ursachen der Freisetzung von Wärme sind vornehmlich die Reorientierung der remagnetisierten Nanopartikel während der Exposition in einem magnetischen Wechselfeld und die Reibungsverluste, wenn die Partikel in einem Medium rotieren können.Zur Erwärmung von Gewebe hat man zunächst sog. Multidomänen-Nanopartikel eingesetzt [32, 33], neuerdings auch nadelförmige Nanopartikel [34]. In diesen Fällen hängt das Wärmepotenzial von Remagnetisierungsprozessen ab, welche in komplexer Art durch Größe, Form und Nanostruktur der Nanopartikel definiert sind. Die induktive Erwärmung über Wirbelströme spielt dabei eine untergeordnete Rolle. Multidomänen-Nanopartikel (ferromagnetische Materialien, MPIOs) sind durch Bereiche gleicher magnetischer Momente gekennzeichnet, die durch eine Domänenwand voneinander getrennt sind. Während der Exposition im magnetischen Wechselfeld wird Energie in das System eingebracht, damit die magnetischen Momente definierte Energiebarrieren überwinden können, was sich in Domänenwandverschiebungen äußert [35]. Dabei wurden Wärmepotenziale bis zu 1 kW/g (Amplitude: 9 kA/m, 410 kHz) erreicht. In letzter Zeit wurde jedoch die Anwendung von SPIOs favorisiert. Die wesentlichen Gründe dafür sind eine bessere Suspendierbarkeit, die Zulassung von Formulierungen durch die FDA und die Möglichkeit von gut reproduzierbaren Applikationen.


und bitte auch weiterlesen. Komplettlink folgend.

https://www.deutsche-apotheker-zeitu...4/nanopartikel

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Georg_

Rudi,

es scheint schon so zu sein, dass Patienten mit BRCA oder ATM Mutationen besonders gut auf Olaparib ansprechen. In diesem Bericht heißt es:
_"Lynparza_ was granted Breakthrough Therapy Designation by the US Food and Drug Administration in 2016 for the treatment of _BRCA_-mutated or _ATM_-gene-mutated mCRPC." Die FDA verspricht sich offensichtlich viel davon. Dies basiert auf den Ergebnissen der schon erwähnten TOPARP-Studie.

Die Nebenwirkungen sind wohl erheblich, es heißt in dem Bericht: "The safety profile of Lynparza and abiraterone was generally manageable". Die Aussage "manageable" ist wohl beschönigend für große Nebenwirkungen.

Georg

----------


## Rudi61

Hallo Hans,





> wenn jemand ganze Metastasenherde vorzuweisen hat und die RT -egal welche - nicht durchgeführt wird, kann nachfolgender Link einiges Neues bieten.
> 
> Nämlich die Nanoeisenpartikel + Thermischer Magneterhitzung. Lokal auf die Herde. Der Teller des Applikators hat ca. 20 cm im Durchmesser und ist versetzbar.
> 
> 
> 
> und bitte auch weiterlesen. Komplettlink folgend.
> 
> https://www.deutsche-apotheker-zeitu...4/nanopartikel



Danke für den Blick in eine baldige (?) Zukunft, Prostatakarzinom sind ja schon behandelt worden.

Hoffe die  innovativen therapeutischen und diagnostischen Indikationen finden sich bald in der Praxis wieder.



Gruss Rudi

----------


## Rudi61

> Rudi,
> 
> es scheint schon so zu sein, dass Patienten mit BRCA oder ATM Mutationen besonders gut auf Olaparib ansprechen. In diesem Bericht heißt es:
> _"Lynparza_ was granted Breakthrough Therapy Designation by the US Food and Drug Administration in 2016 for the treatment of _BRCA_-mutated or _ATM_-gene-mutated mCRPC." Die FDA verspricht sich offensichtlich viel davon. Dies basiert auf den Ergebnissen der schon erwähnten TOPARP-Studie.
> 
> Die Nebenwirkungen sind wohl erheblich, es heißt in dem Bericht: "The safety profile of Lynparza and abiraterone was generally manageable". Die Aussage "manageable" ist wohl beschönigend für große Nebenwirkungen.
> 
> Georg


Hallo Georg,

Olaparib scheint mir eine Medikament der "letzten Möglichlkeit" zu sein. Und auch nur bei Mutationen im BRCA2-Gen. 

Die Nebenwirkungen können recht drastisch sein aber es ist auch eine Remission möglich ebenso eine Lebenszeitverlängerung von durchschnittlich 6,3 Monaten bei „austherapierte“ Patienten!


Liebäugle immer mehr mit den *Einsatz von Digitoxin zwischen zwei Therapien* um evtl. viellicht die Metastasen-Ausbreitung einzudämmen (Das ist keine Empfehlung für Irgendwenn!). Wird die Zukunft zeigen muss dazu natürlich auch erst den richtigen Arzt dazu finden.

Viele Grüße

Rudi

----------


## Rudi61

Hallo Hans




> Hallo alle Metastasierte
> Gruss
> Hans-J.


habe ich leider ganz vergessen.


*Ich hoffe und wünsche Dir, Du kannst Deinen PSA-Anstieg wieder einmal (wie schon so oft) bremsen!!!*
*
Bin gespannt auf Deinen nächste PSA-Wert

und drück Dir alle Daumen*

*Viele Grüße*

Rudi

----------


## Rudi61

Neuer kurzer Bericht auf oncotrends.de vom 12. Februar 2019

*Escortservice: Die Rolle von Immunzellen bei der Bildung von Metastasen*
https://www.oncotrends.de/escortserv...stasen-427578/

Die Rolle der CTC-Neutrophil-Cluster aufdecken und ihre Schwachstellen

----------


## Rudi61

------  News -----


*Neues radioaktives Verfahren gegen Lebermetastasen*. Bericht der Uniklinikum Dresden 11.02.2019


Neue Testsubstanz macht Krebstherapie für Patienten sicherer 
http://www.dnn.de/Dresden/Lokales/Ne...enten-sicherer

Die Selektive Interne Radio-Therapie (SIRT) *minimalinvasive Therapie mit  Holmium-166* radioaktiv beladene Kügelchen, hungert das Krebsgewebe aus und bestrahlt es gleich mit.

----------


## Rudi61

------  Für alle Krebspatienten -----


Neuer Bericht vom 13.02.2019 auf *www.leafly.de* 

*Das Wissensportal über Cannabis als Medizin*


*
Krebs-Studie zur Wirksamkeit von CBD*
https://www.leafly.de/krebs-studie-z...mkeit-von-cbd/

*Eine neue Krebs-Studie von englischen Wissenschaftlern macht Hoffnung*

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Rudi,

vielen Dank für deine Wünsche, natürlich hoffe ich, dass sich da etwas Bewegen wird.
Laß mich noch einmal zu den Nanoeisenoxid Therapien kommen.

Die wissenschaftliche Erprobung ist abgeschlossen.  Bisher wird diese an den Universitätskliniken Münster, Berlin, Kiel, Düsseldorf, Gießen,Frankfurt und Köln noch in Versuchen angewendet. NANOTHERM ist die neue Bezeichnung und therapiert werden Hirnmetastasen und Glioblastome. Noch.

Die europäische Zulassung ist beantragt.

Hier noch ein Link zur besseren Veranschaulichung.
https://www.nanoportal-bw.de/pb/site...n%20Tumore.pdf

Gruss und nochmals Danke für Deine Wünsche
Hans-J.

----------


## Rudi61

Hallo Hans,

Danke für die Info und die Links




> Die europäische Zulassung ist beantragt.


Die Zulassung für Hirnmetastasen? 

Bis NANOTHERM in die Leitlinien für das Prostatakarzinom Einzug hält werden leider noch Jahre vergehen.




Fasse mal die mir bekannten Therapieoptionen nach Versagen der normalen Hormontherapie zusammen:


Hormontherapien (Systemtherapien)
+ Hormontherapie mit Abirateron (Zytiga)
+ Hormontherapie mit Enzalutamid (Xtandi)

Chemotherapien (Systemtherapien)
+ Chemotherapie mit Docetaxel (Taxotere) kann evtl. zweimal Eingesetzt werden
+ Chemotherapie mit Cabazitaxel (Jevtana) kann evtl. zweimal Eingesetzt werden
+ evtl. Chemotherapie mit Olaparib (Lynparza)

Innere Strahlentherapien (Systemtherapien)
+ Innere Strahlentherapie mit Radium-223-dichlorid (Xofigo)
+ Innere Strahlentherapie mit Lu-177-PSMA-617-Therapie
+ evtl. innere Strahlentherapie mit Samarium 153 und/oder Actinium-225


+ vielleicht in der nahen Zukunft (Herzglykosid) Digitoxin-Therapien
+ vielleicht in der nahen Zukunft NANOTHERM Therapie
+ evtl. Stammzellentherapie
+ evtl. Immuntherapie mit Immun-Checkpoint-Inhibitoren wie Avelumab (Bavencio)
+ evtl. Immuntherapie mit Ipilimumab
+ evtl. Immuntherapie Studie mit Pembrolizumab (MK-3475-365-00)
+ evtl. andere Studienteilnahmen
+ evtl. neue Studien, neue Therapien und/oder neue Krebsmedikamente
+ in Zukunft liquid biopsy (Flüssige Blut-Biopsie)
+ in Zukunft Personalisierte Krebsmedizin
+ in Zukunft molekulare Tumortherapie
+ in Zukunft Therapien mit Nanotechnologie
+ in Zukunft Therapien basierend auf künstlicher Intelligenz
+ vielleicht in Zukunft Metarrestin-Therapien
+ vielleicht in ferner Zukunft Genschere Crispr-Cas-Therapien???

+ Die nicht völlig auszuschließende Möglichkeit der Spontanheilung (Ich weiß, nicht sehr realistisch)



Vorhandene Metastasentherapien
+ äußere Bestrahlungen
+ chirurgische Eingriffe bzw. Operationen
+ fokussiertem Ultraschall unter MRT-Kontrolle (MRgFUS)
+ Knochenaufbau mit den Bisphosphonat Zoledronat
+ Denosumab (Prolia bzw. XGEVA) 




Zusätzlich noch Möglichkeiten der Komplementärmedizin
evtl. noch Möglichkeiten neuartiger Therapieformen



Viele Grüße
Rudi

----------


## Georg_

Die Nanotherm Therapie wird in den USA im Rahmen einer Studie als fokale Therapie beim Prostatakrebs eingesetzt:
https://www.magforce.com/home/fuer_a...linical_trials

Die Behandlung von weit verstreuten Metastasen kann ich mir im Moment mit Nanotherm nicht vorstellen. Hier wäre die PSMA Therapie einzusetzen.

----------


## Georg_

Rudi,

es sind als Alternativen zu Abiraterone und Enzalutamid u.a. zwei Medikamente "in der Pipeline", die nicht mehr weit von der Zulassung entfernt sind:

Apalutamid / Erleada:
https://seekingalpha.com/pr/17395814...mary-endpoints
https://meetinglibrary.asco.org/record/170216/abstract
https://meetinglibrary.asco.org/record/169853/abstract
https://www.martini-klinik.de/filead...18_Budaeus.pdf

Darolutamid:
https://www.renalandurologynews.com/...rticle/833883/
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1815671

Georg

----------


## Rudi61

> Apalutamid / Erleada:
> https://seekingalpha.com/pr/17395814...mary-endpoints
> https://meetinglibrary.asco.org/record/170216/abstract
> https://meetinglibrary.asco.org/record/169853/abstract
> https://www.martini-klinik.de/filead...18_Budaeus.pdf
> 
> Darolutamid:
> https://www.renalandurologynews.com/...rticle/833883/
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1815671




Danke Georg,
*
aber beides leider nicht für Metastasierte.
für alle anderen eine gute Nachricht.*


Die *Apalutamid* Zulassung betrifft leider nur
Männer mit *nicht-metastasierendem CRPC* mit rasch ansteigender PSA haben ein hohes Risiko für eine metastasierende Erkrankung.

Siehe: arznei-news.de - Veröffentlicht am 17/01/2019
https://arznei-news.de/apalutamid/



Und auch *Darolutamid* ist
für Patienten *mit nicht metastasiertem kastrationsresistenten Prostatakarzinom (nrCRPC)
*
Siehe: Bayer legt positive Daten vom 15.02.2019
https://www.apotheke-adhoc.de/nachri...prostatakrebs/



Rudi

----------


## Georg_

Rudi,

der erste Link zu Apalutamid bezog sich auf die Titan Studie. Diese hatte Apalutamid bei metastasierten, nicht resistenten Patienten getestet. Die anderen Links, da muss ich Dir Recht geben, bezogen sich auf dieses merkwürdige Stadium resistent ohne Metastasen.

Das halte ich für ziemlichen Humbug, woher soll denn der PSA Anstieg kommen, wenn nicht durch Metastasen? Dieses Stadium gibt es nur in den USA und England, wo nur CT und Knochenszinitgramm eingesetzt werden. Irgendwo habe ich mal eine Folie gesehen, da zeigte sich, dass diese Patienten bei einem PSMA PET/CT zu 50% Metastasen aufwiesen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass auch Darolutamid derzeit in einer Studie bei metastasierten Patienten getestet wird.

Ich denke das Stadium 'resistent ohne Metastasen' ist ideal um kurzfristig neue Medikamente zulassen zu können. Die ADT wirkt nicht mehr und normalerweise werden sehr schnell sichtbare Metastasen auftreten. Mit dem neuen Mittel dann erkennbar später. Das reicht dann für die Zulassung.

Georg

----------


## Rudi61

> Rudi,
> 
> der erste Link zu Apalutamid bezog sich auf die Titan Studie. Diese hatte Apalutamid bei metastasierten, nicht resistenten Patienten getestet. Die anderen Links, da muss ich Dir Recht geben, bezogen sich auf dieses merkwürdige Stadium resistent ohne Metastasen.
> 
> Das halte ich für ziemlichen Humbug, woher soll denn der PSA Anstieg kommen, wenn nicht durch Metastasen? Dieses Stadium gibt es nur in den USA und England, wo nur CT und Knochenszinitgramm eingesetzt werden. Irgendwo habe ich mal eine Folie gesehen, da zeigte sich, dass diese Patienten bei einem PSMA PET/CT zu 50% Metastasen aufwiesen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass auch Darolutamid derzeit in einer Studie bei metastasierten Patienten getestet wird.
> 
> Ich denke das Stadium 'resistent ohne Metastasen' ist ideal um kurzfristig neue Medikamente zulassen zu können. Die ADT wirkt nicht mehr und normalerweise werden sehr schnell sichtbare Metastasen auftreten. Mit dem neuen Mittel dann erkennbar später. Das reicht dann für die Zulassung.
> 
> Georg




Hallo Georg

wobei die Wirksamkeit von Apalutamid oder Darolutamid nach Abirateron (Zytiga) oder Enzalutamid (Xtandi) wahrscheinlich begrenzt ist.

Bzw. die Wirksamkeit von Abirateron (Zytiga) oder Enzalutamid (Xtandi) nach Apalutamid oder Darolutamid wahrscheinlich begrenzt ist.

Rudi

----------


## Georg_

Diese Kreuzresistenzen hat wohl noch niemand getestet. Ich habe aber die Hoffnung, dass sich zumindest bei einem Medikament eine geringere Kreuzresistenz im Vergleich zu Abirateron und Enzalutamid zeigt und sich damit eine längere Wirksamkeit ergibt.

Hinsichtlich Darolutamid und Enzalutamid ist diese Hoffnung wohl begründet. So heißt es in dieser Studie:
"Darolutamide is a nonsteroidal androgen-receptor antagonist that is  structurally distinct from other androgen-receptor inhibitors,  consisting of two pharmacologically active diastereomers.14  In our trial, darolutamide prolonged metastasis-free survival to 40.4  months, 22 months longer than with placebo. The risk of metastasis or  death from any cause was reduced by 59%, and the benefit was consistent  across all subgroups, including the subgroup of patients with lower-risk  disease."

Hier heißt es: "Importantly, ODM-201 also blocks the activity of the tested mutant ARs  arising in response to antiandrogen therapies, including the F876L  mutation that confers resistance to enzalutamide and ARN-509"

----------


## Rudi61

> Diese Kreuzresistenzen hat wohl noch niemand getestet. Ich habe aber die Hoffnung, dass sich zumindest bei einem Medikament eine geringere Kreuzresistenz im Vergleich zu Abirateron und Enzalutamid zeigt und sich damit eine längere Wirksamkeit ergibt.



Hallo Georg,
hallo all die Anderen,

weißt Du (wisst Ihr) ob man nach Absetzen von Zytiga das Medikament später noch einmal einsetzen kann (Und die wichtige Frage: zahlt das dann die Krankenkasse noch)

Beispiel Therapiesequenz:

Zytiga > Docetaxel > Lu-177-PSMA-617 > Xtandi > Cabazitaxel > Zytiga

Rudi

----------


## Georg_

Da die Medikamente für die Anwendung vor und nach einer Chemo zugelassen sind, gehe ich davon aus, dass dies möglich ist.

Die Therapiesequenz würde ich aber so machen:

Zytiga > Lu-177-PSMA-617 > Xtandi > Lu-177-PSMA-617 > Zytiga > Lu-177-PSMA-617 > Xtandi > Lu-177-PSMA-617......

Das dürfte die geringsten Nebenwirkungen haben. Ist nur ein Vorschlag.

----------


## Rudi61

> Da die Medikamente für die Anwendung vor und nach einer Chemo zugelassen sind, gehe ich davon aus, dass dies möglich ist.
> 
> Die Therapiesequenz würde ich aber so machen:
> 
> Zytiga > Lu-177-PSMA-617 > Xtandi > Lu-177-PSMA-617 > Zytiga > Lu-177-PSMA-617 > Xtandi > Lu-177-PSMA-617......
> 
> Das dürfte die geringsten Nebenwirkungen haben. Ist nur ein Vorschlag.




Danke für den Vorschlag Georg


*Mein vorläufiger Plan (keine Empfehlung für Irgendwem!)*
wird sich natürlich den Gegebenheiten (Wirksamkeit / Verträglichkeit / Körperliche Verfassung / was will mein Arzt / was zahlt die Kasse) in der Zukunft anpassen müssen. Besonders das Digitoxin ist noch nicht sicher.


Zytiga
  V
Docetaxel (Keine Probleme mit der Kasse / und vielleicht noch die Vorteile einer frühen Docetaxel Chemo / und ich denke der ständige Wechsel zwischen Hormon und Chemo setzt den Krebs am meisten zu / kann mich länger bis zur nächsten Chemo erholen)
  V
in der Pause: Digitoxin bis zum PSA-Anstieg (Falls ich einen Arzt finde der mir das Medikament verschreibt und nichts gesundheitlich dagegen spricht)
  V
Lu-177-PSMA-617  (evtl. vorher Radium-223-dichlorid bei großen Metastasen)
  V
in der Pause: Digitoxin
  V
Xtandi
  V
in der Pause: Digitoxin
  V
Lu-177-PSMA-617
  V
in der Pause: Digitoxin
  V
Cabazitaxel
  V
in der Pause: Digitoxin
  V
Lu-177-PSMA-617
  V
in der Pause: Digitoxin
  V
Zytiga
  V
in der Pause: Digitoxin
  V
Lu-177-PSMA-617
  V
.......

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Rudi,

  schau mal hier rein.
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...4xx8N_Hc-MbFGp

*Dr. Tauber, München
  Prostatakrebs (im metastasierten Stadium)
  Medikamentöse Therapie:  Auf dem Weg zur individuellen Medizin, 2018..*
  auch die
  PSMA-Actinium-Liganden-Therapie u.
  PSMA-Lutetium-Liganden-Therapie
  werden im Rahmen einer Fallstudie behandelt.


Rudi, du hast am Anfang deines Planes  u. a. angesprochen: "_Körperliche Verfassung / was will mein Arzt /..._."
Das sind leider 2 große Probleme. Mit jeder Behandlung wird der Körper geschwächt und einen gewünschten Behandlungsschritt bei einem Arzt durchzusetzten, dazu braucht es mitunter große Kraft und Ausdauer.


  Franz

----------


## Rudi61

*
Hallo Franz*




> auch die
>   PSMA-Actinium-Liganden-Therapie u.
>   PSMA-Lutetium-Liganden-Therapie
>   werden im Rahmen einer Fallstudie behandelt.


Die PSMA-Actinium-Liganden-Therapi versuche ich im mein Therapiekonzept mit einzubauen.





> *Dr. Tauber, München
>   Prostatakrebs (im metastasierten Stadium)
>   Medikamentöse Therapie:  Auf dem Weg zur individuellen Medizin, 2018..*


Das CCC in München (Rechts der Isar) ist eigentlich für mich erreichbar. War dort auch schon mal in einer anderen Abteilung (Augenklinik) vor einigen Jahren zur Behandlung.
Habe geplant evtl. nach der nächsten Ganzkörper-Sinti Kontakt aufzunehmen.

Oder ich beginne jetzt schon mit der Docetaxel-Chemotherapie (hat mein Urologe schon beim letzten Mal angesprochen.) Im Sommer will ich, wenn irgendwie möglich keine Chemo machen.
Das würde aber heißen ich breche die Zytiga-Therapie mit PSA <0,01 ab (Habe mehrere Metastasen (gehabt) aber PSA-Wert war trotzdem bei 0.

Warte noch ab, bis ich in dieser Frage, für mich eine Antwort gefunden habe.





> Rudi, du hast am Anfang deines Planes  u. a. angesprochen: "_Körperliche Verfassung / was will mein Arzt /..._."
> Das sind leider 2 große Probleme. Mit jeder Behandlung wird der Körper  geschwächt und einen gewünschten Behandlungsschritt bei einem Arzt  durchzusetzten, dazu braucht es mitunter große Kraft und Ausdauer.


Wem sagt Du das.

----------


## Optimist

> Die nicht völlig auszuschließende Möglichkeit der Spontanheilung (Ich weiß, nicht sehr realistisch)


Darüber gibt es zahlreiche Bücher, Fernsehberichte, Erzählungen und jeder hofft insgeheim, dass er der eine von 100000 oder mehr Erkrankten ist.

Informativ dazu:

https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....ng.php#inhalt4

Ein paar Kernsätze daraus:
"_Oft sind Berichte über Spontanheilungen medizinisch und wissenschaftlich nicht einwandfrei nachvollziehbar, weil die Dokumentation fehlt ._

_Spontane Tumorrückbildungen kommen bei Nierenzellkarzinomen, Melanomen, Lymphomen häufiger vor als bei anderen Krebsarten.
_
*Gelegentlich wird Remission mit Heilung gleichgesetzt.

Remission*_ bedeutet: mit üblichen Methoden sind keine Tumorreste mehr nachweisbar. Eine Remission ist nicht mit endgültiger Heilung gleichzusetzen. Der Tumor kann wieder wachsen.__ _ 

_Heilung bedeutet: Auch nach mehreren Jahren sind keine erneuten Krankheitszeichen nachweisbar. Rein statistisch wird ein Rückfall mit der Zeit immer unwahrscheinlicher."
_

und 

In einer anderen Quelle wird* Dr. Kappauf,* ein Arzt der sich mit Remissionen beschäftigt, zitiert:

_"Zu einer dauerhaften Heilung kommt es nur bei jedem zehnten der seltenen Fälle, schätzt Kappauf, denn meist werden auch vorübergehende, mindestens vier Wochen andauernde deutliche Besserungen zu den Spontanremissionen gerechnet."_

https://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...d51458821.html

*Vier Wochen,* im Einzelfall sicher eine große Erleichterung, um wichtige letzte Dinge zu erledigen, aber von einer Heilung weit entfernt.


Franz

----------


## Hans-J.

> Die Zulassung für Hirnmetastasen?


Glioblastom und Hirnmetastasen. 
Trotzdem ist es sehr interessant, die Entwicklung im Rückblick zu betrachten.
Weiterentwickelt aus der Uspio Diagnostik mit Sinerem (Nanoeisenpartikel) hatte vor ca. 15 Jahren Professor Barentsz aus Nymwegen diese den Metastasierten infundiert und mit seiner Super MRT bildlich hervorragend dargestellt. Tumore, Tumorzellen, Mikrometastasen und Metastasen nehmen gierig diese Eisenpartikel auf.
Sinerem war plötzlich nicht mehr aus Amerika zu beziehen und seine Diagnostik verkümmerte.

Dann kam Spio - gleich ähnliches Eisenpartikelprodukt - zur Diagnostik UND Therapie mit Erhitzung. ( Hatte ich oben beschrieben )

Dann die Patentierung und die Maschine als Nanotherm.

In Jena wurde geforscht die Nanoeisenpartikel Spio im ganzen Körper zirkulien zu lassen um damit alle CTC's, DCT's, zu erwischen, indem - ähnlich einer Dialyse - das Blut ausgeleitet wurde, erhitzt - wie Nanotherm - um es nach Abkühlung wieder in den Blutkreisauf überzuführen.
Es soll funktioniert haben bei den CTC's, jedoch war auch das Blutbild nicht mehr brauchbar.

Trotzdem der Ansatz war gut, hätte weiter verfolgt werden müssen.

Hans-J.

----------


## Rudi61

> "_Oft sind Berichte über Spontanheilungen medizinisch und wissenschaftlich nicht einwandfrei nachvollziehbar, weil die Dokumentation fehlt ._
> 
> _Spontane Tumorrückbildungen kommen bei Nierenzellkarzinomen, Melanomen, Lymphomen häufiger vor als bei anderen Krebsarten.
> _
> *Gelegentlich wird Remission mit Heilung gleichgesetzt.
> 
> Remission*_ bedeutet: mit üblichen Methoden sind keine Tumorreste mehr nachweisbar. Eine Remission ist nicht mit endgültiger Heilung gleichzusetzen. Der Tumor kann wieder wachsen.__ _ 
> 
> _Heilung bedeutet: Auch nach mehreren Jahren sind keine erneuten Krankheitszeichen nachweisbar. Rein statistisch wird ein Rückfall mit der Zeit immer unwahrscheinlicher."_





Hallo Franz,

ganz ehrlich gesagt, ich persönliche halte Spontanheilungen bei mehreren Knochenmetastasen für ziemlich ausgeschlossen, rein gefühlsmäßig so um die 99,999 Prozent. Aber eben nicht für 100 Prozent völlig ausgeschlossen.

Bei Weichteilmetastasen in der Lunge und in der Leber in äußerst seltenen Fällen halte ich es aber für denkbar. (Gleich zu Deiner nächsten Frage; nein ich habe dafür keine Quelle, ist nur meine unbegründete Meinung)


Rudi

----------


## Optimist

> Die Therapiesequenz würde ich aber so machen:
> 
> Zytiga > Lu-177-PSMA-617 > Xtandi > Lu-177-PSMA-617 > Zytiga > Lu-177-PSMA-617 > Xtandi > Lu-177-PSMA-617......
> 
> Das dürfte die geringsten Nebenwirkungen haben. Ist nur ein Vorschlag.


Hallo Georg,
aus welchen Quellen leitest du ab, dass 4 x Lutetium in einer Sequenztherapie die geringsten Nebenwirkungen hat ?  Ist nur eine Frage.

Franz

----------


## Georg_

Ich möchte noch etwas zu meinem Beitrag #110 ergänzen. Ian D Davis zeigte auf der ASCO 2019 u.a. dieses Bild, das ihm wohl Dr. Hofman gegeben hatte. Darin kann man sehen, dass bei einem Patienten ein Knochenszintigramm (bone scan) keine Knochenmetastasen zeigt während zum Vergleich mit einem PSMA PET/CT eine große Zahl zu erkennen ist:



Georg

----------


## Michi1

Das Bild macht mir Angst. Bei soviel das hier zu sehen ist kann man doch bestimmt nichts mehr machen, oder. Was soll das dann noch bringen ?

----------


## Georg_

> aus welchen Quellen leitest du ab, dass 4 x Lutetium in einer Sequenztherapie die geringsten Nebenwirkungen hat ?


Ich glaube Du siehst die PSMA Therapie sehr kritisch und ich sehe sie sehr positiv. Da sind wir offensichtlich sehr unterschiedlicher Meinung.

Zu Deiner Frage möchte ich auf diesen Bericht von Prof. Amthauer verweisen. Dort sagt er in seiner abschließenden Folie: "Mindestens vergleichbar bzw. effektiver als 3rd Line Chemotherapie bei geringen unerwünschten Wirkungen". Wenn Du die PSMA Therapie in meinem Vorschlag an Rudi durch Docetaxel und Cabazitaxel ersetzt, wirst Du größere Nebenwirkungen erfahren. Das wollte ich damit sagen.

Ich habe auch eine Studie gelesen wo die Lu177 PSMA Therapie über fünf Zyklen wiederholt wurde. Angeblich ohne große Nebenwirkungen. Konrad hat ja auch über fünf Zyklen gemacht, wobei einige mit Actinium waren. Das hat allerdings deutliche Nebenwirkungen.

Georg

----------


## tritus59

> Das Bild macht mir Angst. Bei soviel das hier zu sehen ist kann man doch bestimmt nichts mehr machen, oder. Was soll das dann noch bringen ?


Michi, ich gebe dir recht, dass sieht bedrohlich aus. Erfreulich ist dennoch, dass es heute viel bessere Diagnostik und Therapien als früher gibt. Da kann man noch sehr viel machen.

Da kann man nur die super gemachte und topaktuelle Übersichtsarbeit von Georg empfehlen. Danke Georg für diese tolle Übersicht.

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...emöglichkeiten

Du brauchst dich gar nicht erst durch die verschiedenen Studien durchzulesen. Schau einfach die Übersichtsgrafik über die verschiedenen
Therapien an. Die reine Anzahl der Metastasen spielen bei den systemischen Therapien gar keine Rolle.

Tritus

----------


## Optimist

> Ich glaube Du siehst die PSMA Therapie sehr kritisch und ich sehe sie sehr positiv. Da sind wir offensichtlich sehr unterschiedlicher Meinung.


Hallo Georg,
*
Unterschiedliche Meinungen,* das ist in einem Forum ja nicht schlecht. Wobei ich mit meiner Lutetium-kritischen Haltung ziemlich allein dastehe. Ich lehne die Lutetium-Therapie nicht grundsätzlich ab, muss aber auch die möglichen Langzeitfolgen (Niere, Knochen, Zweitkrebs) in meine Überlegungen einbeziehen. In der Leitlinie 6.45 wird darauf hingewiesen dass Nachbeobachtungen oft sehr kurz sind.

Vielleicht nähern wir uns in 5 Jahren etwas an, wenn die ersten Langzeitnebenwirkungen publik werden.
Den Bericht von Prof. Amthauer, darüber haben wir vor drei Wochen schon gesprochen, und dann gibt es darauf hast du hingewiesen noch etwas Aktuelleres zur Thematik von Prof. Hammerer, Braunschweig.

Franz

----------


## Rudi61

*
Hallo Franz*





> Ich lehne die Lutetium-Therapie nicht grundsätzlich ab, muss aber auch die möglichen Langzeitfolgen (Niere, Knochen, Zweitkrebs) in meine Überlegungen einbeziehen. In der Leitlinie 6.45 wird darauf hingewiesen dass Nachbeobachtungen oft sehr kurz sind.
> 
> Vielleicht nähern wir uns in 5 Jahren etwas an, wenn die ersten Langzeitnebenwirkungen publik werden.



fürchte da bist Du etwas zu optimistisch, das Du Dir über Langzeitnebenwirkungen Sorgen machst. Glaube Du denkst da leider zeitlich in zu großen Zeiträumen. 

Therapie-Risiken und mögliche Nebenwirkungen gehören für Metastasierte leider zum (Über-) Leben.

Hoffe aber, ich irre mich und Dein Optimismus ist berechtigt.


Rudi

----------


## tritus59

> Michi, ich gebe dir recht, dass sieht bedrohlich aus.


Will noch relativieren für diejenigen, welche an PSMA PET Bilder noch nicht so gewohnt sind (siehe Bilder in Antwort #122 von Georg).

Die wirklich dicken fetten grossen schwarzen Bereiche betreffen entweder die Strukturen, welche nach Injektion des PSMA Tracers diesen auch
ausscheiden müssen (Leber, Nieren, Blase) oder die im Gesichtsbereich  auch PSMA bindende Strukturen (Speichel und Tränendrüsen).

Eventuelle Krebs-Metastasen sind "nur" die kleinen Punkte welche verstreut im Körper liegen. Vielleicht beruhigt das den einen oder anderen ?

----------


## Hartmut S

> Eventuelle Krebs-Metastasen sind "nur" die kleinen Punkte welche verstreut im Körper liegen. Vielleicht beruhigt das den einen oder anderen ?


Ja, mich.
Danke!

----------


## Optimist

> Zitieren* Hallo Franz*
> fürchte da bist Du etwas zu optimistisch, das Du Dir über Langzeitnebenwirkungen Sorgen machst. Glaube Du denkst da leider zeitlich in zu großen Zeiträumen. 
> Therapie-Risiken und mögliche Nebenwirkungen gehören für Metastasierte leider zum (Über-) Leben.


Hallo Rudi,
über Nebenwirkungen, insbesondere Langzeitnebenwirkungen sollte sich jeder Betroffene rechtzeitig Gedanken machen. 
Eine sehr wichtige Frage ist:
*Sterbe ich am Krebs oder den Nebenwirkungen der Behandlung ?
*
Und noch wichtiger ist für mich eine andere Frage:
*Wie ertrage ich  in den Monaten oder Jahren des mir verbleibenden Zeitraums, der durchaus aufgrund der Behandlung länger als gedacht sein kann, die oft schweren Nebenwirkungen einer Therapie ?*

Was hilft es wenn der PSA im Keller ist, die Metastasen etwas schrumpfen, aber dafür Dialyse ansteht, das Gehen schwerfällt und das Denken aufgrund diverser Medikamente schwammig wird.

Schwere Kost, aber auch mit den Nebenwirkungen sollte man sich beschäftigen und danach die Therapie wählen.
Und bei mir nimmt auch der Gedanke Gestalt an, zum gegebenen Zeitpunkt den *Mut haben auf eine Therapie zu  verzichten* und als letzten Schritt, wenn sich die Frage stellt "4 Monate oder event. 8 Monate", weder am Krebs noch an den Nebenwirkungen zu sterben. 


Franz
PS: Optimist bin ich immer noch, aber ein realistisch denkender, kein blauäugiger.

----------


## Hans-J.

> Will noch relativieren für diejenigen, welche an PSMA PET Bilder noch nicht so gewohnt sind (siehe Bilder in Antwort #122 von Georg).
> 
> Die wirklich dicken fetten grossen schwarzen Bereiche betreffen entweder die Strukturen, welche nach Injektion des PSMA Tracers diesen auch
> ausscheiden müssen (Leber, Nieren, Blase) oder die im Gesichtsbereich  auch PSMA bindende Strukturen (Speichel und Tränendrüsen).
> 
> Eventuelle Krebs-Metastasen sind "nur" die kleinen Punkte welche verstreut im Körper liegen. Vielleicht beruhigt das den einen oder anderen ?


Lieber Tritus,

in der NaF/Pet zeigen sich schon einige Metastasen. In jedem Fall sind die beiden im Acetabulum weiter klärungsbedürftig. Leider besteht dort handlungsbedarf - besonders im linken Ast -
Ich verfolge den Thread - Luthetium 177/617 nur noch mit gedämpftem Optimismus. Mein Augenmerk ruht mehr auf die Weiterentwicklungen.
Die letzten Jahre habe ich in meinem Kreis vier Mitbetroffene mit Lu 177 verloren. Näher an den NW konnte man kaum sein. Die Hoffnungen der Betroffene ruhten ausschließlich auf die Weiterführung als nach 3-4 Zyklen Lu 177 der Erfolg sehr bescheiden und die NW in Relation immer größer wurden.
Actinium 225 im Mix mit Lu 177 hat bei einem zur schmerzfreiheit aber auch im Zeitablauf zum Tode geführt.

Deshalb, lieber Franz teile ich deine Skepsis und werde mich in diesem Thema - hier Lu 177/617 - nicht mehr einbringen. Natürlich für jede Weiterführung und Weiterentwicklung. Jod 131, Samarium, Rhenium sind keine Innovationen die vorwärtsgerichtet sind. Entsprechend auch keine Alternativen.

Den hier so oft vorgetragenen Vorschlag systemisch bei Metastasen Lu 177 zu empfehlen teile ich nicht mehr. Hier wäre aus meiner Sicht eine differenzierte Vorgehensweise anzuraten.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Optimist

> Deshalb, lieber Franz teile ich deine Skepsis und werde mich in diesem Thema - hier Lu 177/617 - nicht mehr einbringen. Natürlich für jede Weiterführung und Weiterentwicklung. Jod 131, Samarium, Rhenium sind keine Innovationen die vorwärtsgerichtet sind. Entsprechend auch keine Alternativen.
> Den hier so oft vorgetragenen Vorschlag systemisch bei Metastasen Lu 177 zu empfehlen teile ich nicht mehr. Hier wäre aus meiner Sicht eine differenzierte Vorgehensweise anzuraten.


Danke Hans-J.,
für deine zustimmenden Sätze. Lu 177 systematisch bei Metastasen zu empfehlen, da habe ich große Bedenken, vor allem  wegen den bisher noch nicht dokumentierten Langzeitnebenwirkungen.
Jedoch Lutetium 177 wird in den nächsten Jahren aktuell bleiben, solange es wirtschaftlich interessant ist. 

Franz

----------


## Georg_

Da möchte ich mich als Befürworter der PSMA Therapie zu Wort melden. Nach dem, was bisher von der Anwendung von Lu177 veröffentlicht wurde, so hat dies weniger Nebenwirkungen als eine Chemo und wirkt, davon berichten jedenfalls die behandelnden Ärzte, sogar besser.

Langzeitwirkungen sind natürlich noch nicht bekannt. Aber wann wird man diese kennen? Eine entsprechende Studie hat ja noch gar nicht begonnen und man müsste sicher mindestens 10 Jahre auf Ergebnisse warten. Diejenigen, die jetzt eine Entscheidung treffen müssen, können jedenfalls solange nicht abwarten.

Mich hat jedenfalls Konrad's Meinung beeinflusst: um die Nebenwirkungen zu reduzieren, sollte man nicht starr im 12 Wochen Rhythmus die Zyklen anwenden sondern erst auf der Basis eines PSMA PET/CTs entscheiden wann man weiter vorgeht. Und man sollte auch nicht versuchen, die letzten, kleinen Reste wegzutherapieren. Da können Nebenwirkungen und Therapieerfolg in einem ungünstigen Verhältnis sein. Die Therapie ist ja sowieso nicht kurativ. Man kann nur annehmen, dass man durch die Reduzierung der Tumorlast Überlebenszeit gewinnt.

Wenn ich Abiraterone betrachte, so war dies zuerst nach einer Chemo zugelassen. Anschließend dann vor einer Chemo nach Eintritt der Kastrationsresistenz. Aktuell ist es auch sofort nach der Diagnose zugelassen, wenn Knochenmetastasen festgestellt werden. Das Medikament konnte also immer früher im Krankheitsverlauf eingesetzt werden. 
Eine ähnliche Entwicklung erwarte ich auch bei der PSMA Therapie, ich sehe sie ja nicht kritisch. Die Reduzierung von weit gestreuten Metastasen kann meiner Meinung nach in jedem Stadium von Vorteil sein. Dabei gehe ich davon aus, dass die PSMA Therapie mit Lu177 weiter so geringe Nebenwirkungen hat, wie derzeit bekannt. Actinium 225 hat dagegen deutlich höhere Nebenwirkungen und darauf will ich mich hier nicht beziehen.

Hans-J., Du deutest die Nebenwirkungen der PSMA Therapie nur an, wahrscheinlich ist das nicht anders möglich, da es nur Beobachtungen bei Bekannten sind. Aber Du schreibst: "Actinium 225 im Mix mit Lu 177 hat bei einem zur schmerzfreiheit aber auch im Zeitablauf zum Tode geführt." Wie konnte denn Actinium 225 zum Tode führen? Ich würde denken, dass die Therapie den Tumor nicht so weit aufhalten konnte, um einen Tod zu vermeiden. Aber den Tod verursachen?

Georg

----------


## Barnold

> Da möchte ich mich als Befürworter der PSMA Therapie zu Wort melden. Nach dem, was bisher von der Anwendung von Lu177 veröffentlicht wurde, so hat dies weniger Nebenwirkungen als eine Chemo und wirkt, davon berichten jedenfalls die behandelnden Ärzte, sogar besser.


und da schließe ich mich Dir voll und ganz an Georg. Was die Nebenwirkungen angeht, kann ich schließlich aus eigener Erfahrung mitreden und Bedenken bzgl. eventueller Spätfolgen nehme ich notfalls mit ins Grab.
Arnold

----------


## VThorsten

Hallo,


auch ich habe die 4.LU177 in 08-2018 in Bad Berka bekommen und muss sagen danach sind die Blutwerte extrem abgestürzt. Auch ich würde den 12 Wochen Abstand als etwas fraglich einstufen. würde eher die weiteren PSMA-PET Untersuchungen als Ausgangswert für weitere LU177 Behandlungen hernehmen und dann evtl. vom 12 Wochen Protokoll abrücken und nur nach Progressionsverlauf therapieren.
Ich denke auch das die Menge an LU177 Behandlungen  sehr begrenzt ist.


Auch dacht bei der 4. LU177 Behandlung in Bad Berka über eine Kombi mit AC 225 nach, nach langen Dialog mit den dortigen Ärzten war mir dann das Risiko (NWs) doch zu hoch.
Im Nachgang glaube ich es war die richtige Entscheidung denn meine Blutwerte- Blutreserve ist jetzt auch so schon stark angezählt.




Grüsse aus Berlin.
Veit

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Veit,

das ist aber eine Überraschung dich hier zu lesen. Du hast deine Erfahrungen gemacht und eingestellt. Sehr klug, die Kombi Lu177 + Actinium 225 JETZT nicht zu machen.
Ich wünsche dir, dass du mit der jetzigen TET den gleichen Erfolg hast wie mit der schon gemachten.
Da hattest du fast 6 Monate keinen Progress und mit Sicherheit eine gute Lebensqualität.

Deine Überlegungen weitere Lu177 nur zu machen, wenn die Bildgebung handlungsbedarf signalisiert scheint mit klug und weise.
Es gilt die blutbildenden Knochenmarksreserven zu schonen.

Veit, überlege einmal, ob die schnell neu progressiven Metastasen - aber auch die progressiven Altmetastasen - evtl. einem guten Linerarbeschleuniger zu zuführen wären.
Wir müssen zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass mehrfach vorbehandelte M. eine andere Ansprache zeigen, aber durch ihre Mutation für die derzeitigen Therapieformen nicht mehr oder vermindert erreichbar sind.

Wir können uns gerne auch wieder über email austauschen.
Ich wünsche dir eine lange Zeit mit dem TET Booster.

herzlichen Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## VThorsten

Hallo Hans-J.,


ja ich bin halt manchmal ein wenig schreibfaul . . . 


Da du ja bei mir sehr interessiert mitliest, will ich mal die „ nicht so schönen“ Neuerungen erzählen.
Ende 2018 starke Zunahme der Schmerzen, wahrscheinlich von  der Zytiga Einnahme seit 10-2018; Krämpfe im gesamten Bauchraum - alles wie komplett entzündet. Steigerung der Schmerzmittel , Tilidin dann Wechsel auf Palladon 8mg 1/1/1; + Novalminsulfon 500 50Tr. 4x/Tag. 
Doch leider weiter steigende Schmerzproblematik.
Notaufnahme in KH Ende Januar für 10 Tage, MRT gesamte WS und MRT des Schädels. OHNE BEFUNDE!!
Schmerztherapie und für den Notfall mit Abstral 600mg (Durchbruchsschmerzmedikament) ergänzt und damit ging es dann.


Dann 4 Tage später erneute Einweisung ins KH weil zunehmende Gangstörungen  und Lähmungen der beiden Beine auftraten. Erneutes MRT Schädel und WS.
Befund: 7 neue Metas (<3mm)	im Großhirn + Kleinhirn.  Stenose im BWS Höhe Schulterblatt -> evtl. für die Lähmungen und Gangstörungen zuständig und nicht die Hirnmetas. 
Jetzt zur Schmerztherapie noch eine Dexamethason 8mg 1/1/1 dazu die nach 4 Tagen eine Stagnation der Gangprobleme brachte, evtl. auch leichte Entlastung der Nerven. Das muss jetzt bis zur Cyberknife-Therapie übernächste Woche halten ! !


Mache jetzt am 27.02. ein PSMA-Pet-CT in Bad Berka und auch MRTs der WS und des Schädels.


Mit diesen Aufnahmen dann ins Charite Campus Virchow zu Frau Dr. Senger; Strahlenexpertin fürs CyberKnife.
Ich hoffe es geht mit einer stereotaktischen Bestrahlung . . . . mal sehen.


So schaut es aus.
Werde dann weiter berichten, wie es läuft.


Grüsse Veit


p.s. bei myprostate.eu sind die Daten gerade nicht so aktuell , habe gerade andere Sorgen ;-))

----------


## uwes2403

Toi Toi....schaue immer wieder mal in deine Berichte in myprostate.....

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Veit,
meine besten Wünsche begleiten dich und pack es vorsichtig an. Deine Schritte sind wohlüberlegt.

herzlichen Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Rudi61

> auch ich habe die 4.LU177 in 08-2018 in Bad Berka bekommen und muss sagen danach sind die Blutwerte extrem abgestürzt. Auch ich würde den 12 Wochen Abstand als etwas fraglich einstufen. würde eher die weiteren PSMA-PET Untersuchungen als Ausgangswert für weitere LU177 Behandlungen hernehmen und dann evtl. vom 12 Wochen Protokoll abrücken und nur nach Progressionsverlauf therapieren.
> Ich denke auch das die Menge an LU177 Behandlungen  sehr begrenzt ist.
> 
> 
> Auch dacht bei der 4. LU177 Behandlung in Bad Berka über eine Kombi mit AC 225 nach, nach langen Dialog mit den dortigen Ärzten war mir dann das Risiko (NWs) doch zu hoch.
> Im Nachgang glaube ich es war die richtige Entscheidung denn meine Blutwerte- Blutreserve ist jetzt auch so schon stark angezählt.



*Hallo Veit*

als Threadersteller wünsche ich Dir natürlich auch viel Glück um Deinen PSA-Wert nochmal unter 100 oder noch besser vielleicht nochmal unter 10 zu drücken

hast ja leider schon einiges hinter Dir,

aber ich hoffe, mit ganzen Herzen, Du bekommst wenigstens die Schmerzen, die Lähmungen und Gangstörungen wieder in Griff.

Und ich hoffe mit Dir das Dir die stereotaktischen Bestrahlung eine Erleichterung bringt.



*Viele herzliche Grüße aus dem tiefesten Bayern in die Weltstadt Berlin

- Rudolf -*

----------


## Rudi61

------  Für alle metastasierten Prostatakrebs-Patienten -----


Übersichtsarbeit im Deutschen Ärzteblatt | Jg. 116 | Heft 8 | 22. Februar 2019

*Checkpoint-Inhibitoren
Diagnostik und Therapie von Nebenwirkungen*
https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/20...nt-Inhibitoren
https://www.aerzteblatt.de/pdf.asp?id=205623

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ___
Wem das Thema nicht interessiert oder wer die Thematik schon ausreichend kennt, einfach einen anderen Thread lesen
Für inhaltliche Kommentare bin ich Dankbar

----------


## Rudi61

------  Für alle Palliativ-Patienten -----


Schwerpunkt Palliativmedizin aus der Deutschen Apotheker Zeitung (DAZ)


*Abweichend von der Zulassung
Die besonderen Herausforderungen des Off-label-Use in der Palliativmedizin*
https://www.deutsche-apotheker-zeitu...-der-zulassung

*Die Symptome kontrollieren
Pharmazeutische Betreuung von Palliativpatienten folgt eigenen Regeln*
https://www.deutsche-apotheker-zeitu...-kontrollieren
*
Länger besser leben
Wie unheilbar Kranke durch ein multiprofessionelles Team optimal begleitet werden können*
https://www.deutsche-apotheker-zeitu...r-besser-leben

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ___
Wem das Thema nicht interessiert oder wer die Thematik schon ausreichend kennt, einfach einen anderen Thread lesen
Für inhaltliche Kommentare bin ich Dankbar

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Rudi, Franz und alle Mitleser,
Zitat von Franz:



> * Eine längere Zeit bis zum PSA-Nadir ist eine gute Prognose für das mögliche Fortschreiten von metastasierenden Prostatakrebs, der mit ADT behandelt wird. So ist die schnelle Reduktion von PSA mit der schnelleren Entwicklung von kastrationsresistenten PK verbunden und hat eine schlechte Prognose.
> 
> Diese Ergebnisse beziehen sich nur auf metastasierenden Prostatakrebs mit Androgenentzug.*


Gilt das für jegliche Therapie? Oder ist hier bei mir nur mal wieder der Wunsch der Vater des Gedankens? Mein PSA-Wert "trödelt" jetzt so langsam nach unten. Momentan liegt er bei 0,69 ng/ml und Testosteron auch noch bei 0,64 ng/ml nach einer Halbzeit Trenantone. Schmerzen habe ich momentan keine, obwohl ich befürchtet hatte, dass das eine Metastase im Lendenwirbel sein könnte, die sich wieder gemeldet hat. War aber wohl nicht so, jedenfalls habe ich grad Ruhe.

Gruß Arnold

----------


## Rudi61

> Hallo Rudi und alle Mitleser,
> 
> irgendwo meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass die Dauer bis zum Erreichen des PSA-Nadir prognostisch für die rezidivfreie Zeit nach einer Therapie ist, und zwar, je länger desto besser. Stimmt das und gilt das für jegliche Therapie? Oder ist hier bei mir nur mal wieder der Wunsch der Vater des Gedankens? Mein PSA-Wert "trödelt" jetzt so langsam nach unten. Momentan liegt er bei 0,69 ng/ml und Testosteron auch noch bei 0,64 ng/ml nach einer Halbzeit Trenantone. Schmerzen habe ich momentan keine, obwohl ich befürchtet hatte, dass das eine Metastase im Lendenwirbel sein könnte, die sich wieder gemeldet hat. War aber wohl nicht so, jedenfalls habe ich grad Ruhe.
> 
> Gruß Arnold


*Hallo Arnold*,

da bin leider persönlich fachlich überfragt

hoffe das können Dir vielleicht unsere Mitstreiter bantworten.

Auf alle Fälle ist Dein PSA-Verlauf von 425.00 auf 0.69 sehr erfreulich.

Vielleicht schauen sich die anderen aber auch *Deinen Testosteron-Wert von 0,64 ng/ml zur Beurteilung an*. Der konnte/sollte (nach meiner Laien-Meinung) eigentlich tiefer sein.

Hier besteht evtl. Verbesserungsbedarf.



Gruß

Rudi

----------


## RalfDm

> Vielleicht schauen sich die anderen aber auch *Deinen Testosteron-Wert von 0,64 ng/ml zur Beurteilung an*. Der konnte/sollte (nach meiner Laien-Meinung) eigentlich tiefer sein. Hier besteht evtl. Verbesserungsbedarf.


Das sehe ich auch so!

Ralf

----------


## Georg_

Im Basiswissen steht: "Nach einer Studie kommt es z. B. mit dem GnRH-Analogon Trenantone® (Wirkstoff: Leuprorelinacetat) in 35 % der Fälle vor, dass das Kastrationsniveau nicht erreicht wird."

Danach empfiehlt sich ein Wechsel des Medikaments!

----------


## Optimist

> Gilt das für jegliche Therapie? Oder ist hier bei  mir nur mal wieder der Wunsch der Vater des Gedankens? Mein PSA-Wert  "trödelt" jetzt so langsam nach unten. Momentan liegt er bei 0,69 ng/ml  und Testosteron auch noch bei 0,64 ng/ml nach einer Halbzeit  Trenantone.


Hallo Arnold,
die Studie bezieht sich auf die Auswertung von  Patientendaten der letzten Jahrzehnte, von Patienten mit  metastasierendem PK mit Androgenentzug/Androgenblockade oder chirurg. Kastration.
Ausgeschlossen war Patienten ohne Metastasen und Patienten mit metastasierenden, kastrationsresistenten PK.
Zu früher Chemotherapie in Verbindung mit Hormonentzug gibt es keine Hinweise.  

Zum  Testosteronwert wurde hier in den vorherigen Beiträgen das Wesentliche gesagt. Bei mir hat ein  Wechsel von Leuprorelin zu Pamorelin den Testosteronwert der nach 3  Monaten Hormonentzug viel zu hoch war, rasch auf 0,06 ng/ml gesenkt. 

Für  mich persönlich ist eine sehr wichtige Aussage der Studie, dass der  anfängliche PSA-Wert (der bei uns beiden ziemlich hoch war) vor ADT  keinen Einfluss auf das progressionsfreie Überleben oder das  Gesamtüberleben hat.
Lass deinen PSA-Wert langsam weiter nach unten wandern, meiner ist nach 1,5 Jahren Hormonentzug immer noch leicht im Fallen.

Franz

----------


## Optimist

Interessante Informationen zu den Kosten der LHRH-Analoga und den Testosteronwert/Kastrationsniveau in

https://www.kvb.de/fileadmin/kvb/dokumente/Praxis/Verordnung/VO-aktuell/2019/KVB-VA-190205-WIS-Kostenguenstige-LHRH-Analoga.pdf


 die LHRH-Analoga werden als gleichwertig betrachtet   - Empfehlung der kostengünstigen Leuprorelinimplantate

https://www.kvb.de/fileadmin/kvb/dok...RH-Analoga.pdf

*
  Hoffentlich kennt sich der Urologe aus*:  Aufgefallen ist mir der unterschiedliche Wert (beide Texte von 2019) für das Erreichen des Testosteronwertes auf Kastrationsniveau. Einmal 0,5 ng/ml und einmal 1 ng/ml.

  Anmerkung: Testosteronwert Basiswissen 0.2 ng/ml


Immer wieder verwirrend LHRH-Analoga und GnRH-Analoga. Gemeint ist das Gleiche. GnRH-Analoga ist die aktuelle Bezeichnung. (Basiswissen 8.5)

Franz

----------


## Barnold

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,
das mit dem Testosteronwert war mir schon klar, steht ja auch so im Basiswissen und auch sonst wurde in den Diskussionen vielfach darauf hingewiesen. Letztlich werde ich mit meinem Urologen reden und auf Pamorelin umsteigen. Darauf hatte ich ihn schon Anfang Januar, vor der ersten Trenantonespritze angesprochen. Da war der Testosteronwert nach einer Einmonatsdosis Enantone sogar noch im unteren Normbereich (2,13 ng/ml). Die Halbwertszeit von Testosteron liegt meines Wissens bei etwa 5 Tagen. Da ich meinen Ausgangswert nicht kannte, und der wegen der Einnahme von Bicalutamid vermutlich hoch war, habe ich mich zur Dreimonatsspritze entschlossen War wohl ein Fehler, wie ich jetzt weiß. 
Danke für Eure Unterstützung.

Arnold

----------


## Rudi61

> das mit dem Testosteronwert war mir schon klar, steht ja auch so im Basiswissen und auch sonst wurde in den Diskussionen vielfach darauf hingewiesen. Letztlich werde ich mit meinem Urologen reden und auf Pamorelin umsteigen. Darauf hatte ich ihn schon Anfang Januar, vor der ersten Trenantonespritze angesprochen. Da war der Testosteronwert nach einer Einmonatsdosis Enantone sogar noch im unteren Normbereich (2,13 ng/ml). Die Halbwertszeit von Testosteron liegt meines Wissens bei etwa 5 Tagen. Da ich meinen Ausgangswert nicht kannte, und der wegen der Einnahme von Bicalutamid vermutlich hoch war, habe ich mich zur Dreimonatsspritze entschlossen War wohl ein Fehler, wie ich jetzt weiß. 
> Danke für Eure Unterstützung.



*Hallo Arnold*,

wäre nur ein Fehler gewesen wenn Du vorher schon den Ausgang gekannt hättest. Aber leider kannst auch Du nicht in die Zukunft sehen und in voraus wissen wie sich sowas entwickelt.

*Beim nächsten Mal läufst besser.*


Viele Grüße
Rudi

*
Empfinde keinen Ekel,
laß deinen Eifer und Mut nicht sinken,
wenn es dir nicht vollständig gelingt,
alles nach richtigen Grundsätzen auszuführen;
fange vielmehr, wenn dir etwas mißlungen ist, von neuem an und sei zufrieden,
wenn die Mehrzahl deiner Handlungen der Menschennatur gemäß ist, und behalte das lieb, worauf du zurückkommst.

Marc Aurel
* 26. April 121  in Rom; † 17. März 180*

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Rudi,



> Aber leider kannst auch Du nicht in die Zukunft sehen und in voraus wissen wie sich sowas entwickelt.


so ist das nunmal. Damit kann ich aber leben nach dem Motto: "Was mich nicht umbringt macht mich stärker". 

Gruß Arnold

----------


## Rudi61

> so ist das nunmal. Damit kann ich aber leben nach dem Motto: "Was mich nicht umbringt macht mich stärker".


*
Hallo Arnold,

das ist die richtige Einstellung!
*
Viele Grüße aus dem Alztal nach Niedersachsen
Rudi


_Neue Wege entstehen, indem wir sie gehen
(Leider nicht von Friedrich Nietzsche sondern)
 von  Franz Kafka_

----------


## Rudi61

------  Aus der Forschung -----


*Neue Mechanismen der Regulation von Nervenstammzellen* (Informationsdienst Wissenschaft (idw) vom 21.02.2019)
Helmholtz Zentrum München - Deutsches Forschungszentrum für Gesundheit und Umwelt
https://idw-online.de/de/news710920


*Das Protein Akna steuert das Verhalten von neuralen Stammzellen über einen Mechanismus, der auch für die Bildung von Metastasen bedeutsam sein könnte. 
*

----------


## Rudi61

------  Aus der Forschung -----
*

Weltpremiere in der Krebstherapie: Klinikum nutzt innovatives Verfahren* (Informationsdienst Wissenschaft (idw) vom 8.02.2019)
Universitätsklinikum Carl Gustav Carus Dresden
https://idw-online.de/de/news710301


Die  *Behandlung von Lebermetastasen mit Holmium-166* radioaktiv beladenen Kügelchen.

----------


## Rudi61

------  Aus der Forschung -----
*

Umwandlung von Brustkrebszellen in Fettzellen hemmt Metastasenbildung* (Informationsdienst Wissenschaft (idw) vom 14.01.2019)
Universität Basel
https://idw-online.de/de/news708673


Eine neuartige Umwandlungstherapie basierend auf der Kombination von zwei Medikamenten: *Rosiglitazon*, das bei vielen Patienten zur Behandlung von Diabetes eingesetzt wird, *und Trametinib*, welches das Wachstum und die Ausbreitung von Krebszellen hemmt.

----------


## Optimist

> ------  Aus der Forschung -----
> *
> 
> Weltpremiere in der Krebstherapie: Klinikum nutzt innovatives Verfahren* (Informationsdienst Wissenschaft (idw) vom 8.02.2019)
> Universitätsklinikum Carl Gustav Carus Dresden
> https://idw-online.de/de/news710301
> Die  *Behandlung von Lebermetastasen mit Holmium-166* radioaktiv beladenen Kügelchen.


Erläuterungen zur  SIRT-Therapie (ohne Holmium-166) ausführlich in

http://www.klinikum.uni-muenchen.de/...der/index.html


Franz

----------


## Rudi61

------  Für alle Prostatakrebs-Patienten -----


Literatur des Monats der Martini Klinik - Februar 2019

*Der Zeitfaktor bei ungünstig‐intermediären bis hohem Risikoprofil von der Diagnosebis zur RP*
https://www.martini-klinik.de/filead...2019_Haese.pdf

----------


## tritus59

Danke Rudi für diesen Hinweis auf diese Literatur.

Diese zeigt einmal mehr, dass nach einer Prostatakrebsdiagnose noch genügend Zeit verbleibt, um
für sich selber die geeigneten Therapieoptionen zu überlegen. Also bis 6 Monate nach Diagnose sind kein Problem.

Tritus

----------


## Rudi61

------  Aus der Forschung  -----


Pressemitteilung der Deutschen Krebshilfe  vom 26.02.2019 

*Metastasen verhindern – Heilungschancen erhöhen
Forscher haben wichtige Signalmoleküle in Blutgefäßen entdeckt*
https://www.krebshilfe.de/informiere...ncen-erhoehen/


Die „*Notch-Signalkaskade*“ und das *Signalmolekül Notch1* und das Molekül *VCAM1*

----------


## Georg_

Noch zu den Beiträgen #157 und #158



> Wird bei Patienten eine Krebserkrankung diagnostiziert, ist es ein natürlicher Reflex des Betroffenen, eine kurative Therapie so schnell als möglich einleiten zu wollen.


Ich habe an Hand anderer Studien bereits wiederholt darauf hingewiesen, dass man durchaus sechs Monate Zeit hat zwischen Diagnose und Therapie. Dafür bin ich aber regelmäßig kritisiert worden. Das könne man keinesfalls nachvollziehen.
Es kommt oft vor, dass sich hier ein neu diagnostizierter Patient meldet und meint, jede Woche, in der nichts passieren würde, könnte sein Leben verkürzen oder zu Metastasen führen. Auch bei mir war nach dem Ergebnis der Biopsie die Sprechstundenhilfe in Aufruhr, alles solle so schnell wie möglich gehen. Das beruhigt einen nicht gerade.

Wir sollten öfter auf diese Studie hinweisen.

Georg

----------


## Rudi61

------  Ein neues Prostatakrebsmedikament -----


Und auch auf Darolutamid hat Georg schon frühzeitig in Beitrag #108 vor Tagen hingewiesen (https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...615#post113615)



Aus dem aerzteblatt.de vom Montag, 25. Februar 2019

*Darolutamid verzögert Metastasenbildung bei kastrationsresistentem Prostatakarzinom*
https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachrichten/101292/Darolutamid-verzoegert-Metastasenbildung-bei-kastrationsresistentem-Prostatakarzinom

----------


## buschreiter

> Noch zu den Beiträgen #157 und #158
> 
> Ich habe an Hand anderer Studien bereits wiederholt darauf hingewiesen, dass man durchaus sechs Monate Zeit hat zwischen Diagnose und Therapie. Dafür bin ich aber regelmäßig kritisiert worden. Das könne man keinesfalls nachvollziehen.
> Es kommt oft vor, dass sich hier ein neu diagnostizierter Patient meldet und meint, jede Woche, in der nichts passieren würde, könnte sein Leben verkürzen oder zu Metastasen führen. Auch bei mir war nach dem Ergebnis der Biopsie die Sprechstundenhilfe in Aufruhr, alles solle so schnell wie möglich gehen. Das beruhigt einen nicht gerade.
> 
> Wir sollten öfter auf diese Studie hinweisen.
> 
> Georg


Auf jeden Fall ein interessantes Ergebnis! Aber würde ich mir als neuer Betroffener unter Hinweis auf eine Studie "soviel" Zeit lassen? Zumal den Ärzten dies gänzlich unbekannt zu sein scheint? Ich befürchte nicht...

----------


## Rudi61

------  Für Alle -----


Artikel im Deutschen Ärzteblatt vom Freitag, 9. November 2018
*
Liquid Biopsy: Analyse kurzer DNA-Fragmente könnte Krebsdiagnose erleichtern*
https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachricht...se-erleichtern

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Buschreiter,

hier noch ein paar Studien, die auch feststellten, dass keine Eile geboten ist:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26935996
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...X.2011.10666.x
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...1111/bju.14671
https://academic.oup.com/jjco/articl...1/1083/4107913
https://link.springer.com/article/10...345-018-2251-5
https://link.springer.com/article/10...345-018-2570-6

Das habe ich allerdings nicht alles selbst rausgesucht, die Quellen stammen aus diesem Blog-Eintrag:
https://pcnrv.blogspot.com/2016/08/t...radiation.html

Georg

----------


## Rudi61

------  Aus der Forschung -----


Aus dem aerzteblatt.de vom Donnerstag, 28. Februar 2019

*„Grüne“ Drogenfabriken: Hefe produziert preiswerte Cannabinoide*
https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachricht...e-Cannabinoide

----------


## Rudi61

------  Neues Prostatakrebs-Medikament -----

*
Neues von Larotrectinib*


*Bayer kann Krebshoffnungsträger Larotrectinib nun alleine vermarkten* (Focus Online vom Freitag, 15.02.2019)
https://www.focus.de/finanzen/boerse..._10330341.html


*Neuartige Biomarker-basierte Behandlung von Krebs* (Information des krebsinformationsdienst.de)
Indikation: Tumoragnostische Zulassung
https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....izin-krebs.php

----------


## Optimist

> ------  Aus der Forschung -----
> 
> 
> Aus dem aerzteblatt.de vom Donnerstag, 28. Februar 2019
> 
> *Grüne Drogenfabriken: Hefe produziert preiswerte Cannabinoide*
> https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachricht...e-Cannabinoide



Der im link erwähnte *Prof. Jay Keasling* arbeitet auch seit Jahren an der Herstellung von *Artemisinin* aus Bakterien und in neuerer Zeit aus Hefen.

https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachricht...ger-verfuegbar

  Artemisinin ist ein Malariamittel, hat aber auch eine deutliche zytostatische Wirkung auf Krebszellen.

https://www.duale-medizin.de/behandl...chemotherapie/

  Im Forum wurde schon öfter auf Artemisinin hingewiesen.
  z. B. in
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...884#post112884


  Franz

----------


## Rudi61

------  Für alle Metastasierten -----


Kurzes Video (05:59 Min.):

*Metastasen: Entstehung und Eindämmung* 
W wie Wissen vom 02.03.19
https://www.daserste.de/information/...video-100.html

----------


## Rudi61

------  Für alle Patienten mit fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs -----


Kurzes Video (05:58 Min.):
*
Immuntherapie  Wie unser Körper den Krebs selbst bekämpfen soll*
W wie Wissen vom 02.03.19  |  Verfügbar bis 26.02.2024
https://www.daserste.de/information/...video-100.html

----------


## Rudi61

------  Für alle Patienten mit fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs -----


Nachdem Georg in Beitrag #108 schon jede Menge Links in englischer Sprache geliefert hat hier
neue Informationen in deutscher Sprache:


*Apalutamid
Neues Antiandrogen bei Prostatakrebs* (pharmazeutische-zeitung.de vom 28.2.2019)
https://www.pharmazeutische-zeitung....prostatakrebs/

----------


## Georg_

Rudi,

ein interessanter Artikel. Aber bei Eintritt der Resistenz setzt man heute Enzalutamid (oder in Zukunft Apalutamid) oder Abiraterone ein und versucht nicht mehr mit Bicalutamid oder Flutamid eine Wirkung zu erreichen.

Georg

----------


## Rudi61

Hallo Georg,





> Aber bei Eintritt der Resistenz setzt man heute Enzalutamid (oder in Zukunft Apalutamid) oder Abiraterone ein und versucht nicht mehr mit Bicalutamid oder Flutamid eine Wirkung zu erreichen.


da muß ich Dir vollkommen Recht geben


Interessant fand ich:

Apalutamid verlängerte das mediane MFS (metastasenfreie Überleben) signifikant auf fast 41 Monate im Vergleich zu 16 Monaten unter Placebo. 

Das wäre besser als Zytiga hier (https://www.prostata.de/magazin/ther...atitude-studie) heisst es: "Das radiologisch progressionsfreie Überleben betrug in der  Abirateron-Gruppe durchschnittlich 33,0 Monate vs. 14,8 Monate in der  Kontrollgruppe." 


Rudi

----------


## tritus59

> Das wäre besser als Zytiga.


Da wäre ich sehr zurückhaltend mit solchen Schlussfolgerungen. Wirklich Antwort geben könnten nur Studien, welche randomisiert und prospektiv Apalutamid direkt mit Zytiga vergleichen.
Es wurde schon anderswo schon mal erwähnt. Zytiga setzt sich momentan immer mehr als Standardmedikament durch, sowohl nach als auch vor Docetaxel.
Jedes neue Medikament wird sich wohl in Zukunft im direkten Vergleich mit Zytiga messen lassen müssen.

----------


## Rudi61

> Da wäre ich sehr zurückhaltend mit solchen Schlussfolgerungen. Wirklich Antwort geben könnten nur Studien, welche randomisiert und prospektiv Apalutamid direkt mit Zytiga vergleichen.
> Es wurde schon anderswo schon mal erwähnt. Zytiga setzt sich momentan immer mehr als Standardmedikament durch, sowohl nach als auch vor Docetaxel.
> Jedes neue Medikament wird sich wohl in Zukunft im direkten Vergleich mit Zytiga messen lassen müssen.



Solange es aber eine solche Studie nicht gibt, muss man mit den jetzt bekannten Fakten auskommen und die besagen:

1. "_Apalutamid verlängerte das mediane MFS (metastasenfreie Überleben)  signifikant auf fast 41 Monate im Vergleich zu 16 Monaten unter Placebo_."
2. "_Das radiologisch progressionsfreie Überleben betrug in der   Abirateron-Gruppe durchschnittlich 33,0 Monate vs. 14,8 Monate in der   Kontrollgruppe._"

Kann ja jeder seine eigenen Schlussfolgerungen daraus bilden.

----------


## tritus59

> Kann ja jeder seine eigenen Schlussfolgerungen daraus bilden.


Ja, das ist vollkommen richtig.  
Und meine Schlussfolgerung ist die, dass diese Fakten aus oben erwähnten Gründen keinen Vergleich zwischen Apalutamid und Zytiga zulassen.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Diskutanten,




> Ja, das ist vollkommen richtig.  
> Und meine Schlussfolgerung ist die, dass diese Fakten aus oben erwähnten Gründen keinen Vergleich zwischen Apalutamid und Zytiga zulassen.


Wenn die unterschiedlichen Ein/Ausschlusskriterien mit einbezogen werden ist das richtig.
Bekanntlich greift Zytiga bei metastasiert Betroffenen.
Apalutamid macht das leider nicht. 
Daraus ergibt sich keine Vergleichbarkeit beider Medikamente.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Rudi61

Hallo Hans,

das mit den doch unterschiedlichen Ein/Ausschlusskriterien ist natürlich  völlig richtig. Das hätte ich bei den Fakten mit angeben sollen, ist  ein sehr wichtiger Punkt.




> Bekanntlich greift Zytiga bei metastasiert Betroffenen.
> Apalutamid macht das leider nicht.


Ob Apalutamid das macht oder nicht das ist die Frage. 
In der pharmazeutische-zeitung.de heisst es dazu: "Nach der ersten Progression überlebten die Männer länger."

Näheres in die Zulassungsstudie von Apalutamid SPARTAN (ARN-509-003) für jeden Interessierten hier: https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT01946204

Uch auch hier kann jeder seine eigene Schlussfolgerung ziehen.


Gruss
Rudi

----------


## Rudi61

------  Aus der Forschung -----


healthcare-in-europe.com vom 06.03.2019
*Fluor bietet neue Möglichkeiten für Pharmazeutika*
https://healthcare-in-europe.com/de/...mazeutika.html



älterer Artikel vom 21.02.2019
*Der erste marktfähige Bluttest für Brustkrebs ist da*
https://healthcare-in-europe.com/de/...bs-ist-da.html

älterer Artikel vom 31.01.2019
*„Der Anzug muss sitzen“ – individualisierte Krebstherapien*
https://healthcare-in-europe.com/de/...therapien.html

----------


## Rudi61

------  Für alle Patienten mit fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs -----


Aus dem aerzteblatt.de vom 6.3.2019

*
Novartis und GWQ schließen Vertrag über erfolgsorientierte Erstattung der CAR-T-Zelltherapie*
https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachricht...T-Zelltherapie

*
Ein Erstattungsmodell das sich am Erfolg der Behandlung (das Überleben der behandelten Patienten) orientiert.*

Bei ja auf Eure Meinungen gespannt!

----------


## Optimist

*Beim "Erstattungsmodell" sehe ich als Hauptproblem:
*  Wenn man in der Zukunft ähnliche Verträge für andere Krebs- oder andere teure Krankheitsbehandlungen schaffen möchte, ergibt sich immer wieder die kaum zu beantwortende *Frage nach dem zeitlichen Rahmen für das Erfolgskriterium. 
*

  Aus dem Interview im zuvor erwähnten Ärzteblattartikel:

Zitat von Frau Dr. Haas:
  "I_n einem der ersten P4P-Verträge für die Erstattung von Kymriah in den USA hat man als Erfolgskriterium die komplette Remission im Knochenmark nach einem Monat genommen. Das war ein nutzloses Kriterium, weil wenige Wochen später ein volles Rezidiv auftreten kann."
_
Franz

----------


## tritus59

Erfolgsorientierte Erstattung dieser superteuren Therapien können ein Teil der Lösung sein.

Habe kürzlich auch gehört / gelesen, dass eine Art Ratenzahlung auch diskutiert wird. Nehmen wir an, eine Behandlung würde 500'000  kosten welche innerhalb weniger Monate oder Wochen erledigt ist, dann wären z.B. für jedes weitere therapiefreie Jahr z.B. 50'000  fällig bis max. 10 Jahre lang. Mögliche Bezahlmodelle gibt es vielfältige. Es sind harte Verhandlungen zu erwarten. 

Wie Franz erwähnt hat, es gilt "richtige" Bewertungskriterien für einen "Erfolg" der Therapie zu definieren.

Tritus

----------


## Optimist

Einiges zum Thema auch in diesem umfangreichen Artikel von 2017. 

*Sonderdruck Gentherapie ante portas – Lösungsansätze für das Erstattungsdilemma*


https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...a9a74EMvWjMHaA


Franz

----------


## MartinWK

Was denn - in der Medizin soll erfolgsorientiert bezahlt werden? Es ist doch bisher so schön (für Ärzte, Pharmahersteller, Krankenhäuser): egal ob Patient gesund oder tot - die Bezahlung ist immer gleich.

----------


## Georg_

Der behandelnde Arzt wird nicht erfolgsabhängig arbeiten. Angesichts der extremen Kosten des Medikaments ist der Hersteller zu einer Rückvergütung bereit, wenn das Medikament beim Patienten keine Wirkung zeigt. Vielleicht erwartet der Hersteller, dass das Medikament dann insgesamt häufiger eingesetzt wird.

----------


## Rudi61

------  Neue hochexperimentelle Therapie -----



prostata-hilfe-deutschland.de am 7.03.2019 
*
Irreversible Elektroporation (abgekürzt IRE) – Starkstrom gegen Prostatakrebs*
https://prostata-hilfe-deutschland.d...ektroporation/

----------


## Rudi61

------ Zulassungsantrag für Darolutamid -----



4investors.de berichtet Heute am 8.3.2019 - Zulassungsantrag für Darolutamid

*Bayer stellt Zulassungsantrag für Prostatakrebs-Medikament in Europa*
https://www.4investors.de/nachrichte...tock&ID=131379

----------


## Rudi61

------ Information -----


Aus dem aerzteblatt.de bzw. Deutsches Ärzteblatt 10/2019


Onkologie: *Neues Zentrum für personalisierte Krebsimmuntherapie in Mainz*
https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/20...rapie-in-Mainz

----------


## Rudi61

------ Aus der Forschung -----


Aus wissenschaft.de vom 6. März 2019


*Lebermetastasen auf der Spur
*https://www.wissenschaft.de/gesundhe...-auf-der-spur/

----------


## Rudi61

Kurzer Bericht auf ndr.de vom 8.03.2019


*Krebs: Preistreiberei mit neuen Medikamenten*
https://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/gesundhe...amente402.html

----------


## Rudi61

------ Für alle Patienten -----


prostata-hilfe-deutschland.de heute am 10.03.2019

*Shared Decision Making  Arzt und Patient auf Augenhöhe*
https://prostata-hilfe-deutschland.d...cision-making/

----------


## Rudi61

derstandard.de am 11. März 2019

*
Zuckergesüßte Getränke erhöhen Prostatakrebsrisiko
Softdrinks mit hohem Zuckergehalt stehen im Verdacht, neben anderen Krebs-Erkrankungen auch das Prostatakrebsrisiko zu erhöhen*
https://www.derstandard.de/story/200...atakrebsrisiko

----------


## Rudi61

Nur zur Information

*Krebsforum für Angehörige*
https://www.krebsforum-fuer-angehoerige.de/forum/

----------


## Rudi61

derstandard.at am 3. März 2019

*Chemotherapie: Was gegen Übelkeit hilft*
https://derstandard.at/2000098693105...ebelkeit-hilft

----------


## Rudi61

ndr.de am 06.03.2019

*Gutartige Prostatavergrößerung behandeln*
https://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/gesundhe...ostata124.html

----------


## Rudi61

Tipp

*Das Urologielehrbuch.de von Dr. med. Dirk Manski*
https://www.urologielehrbuch.de/index.html

----------


## Rudi61

Rheinische Friedrich-Wilhelms-Universität Bonn am 13.03.2019
*
Prostatakrebs besser und gezielter erkennen
Universitätsklinikum Bonn nimmt MRT-gestütztes Ultraschallsystem zur exakteren Prostatabiospie in Betrieb* 
https://www.uni-bonn.de/neues/050-2019

_____________________________

*Neues Verfahren zur Diagnose des Prostatakarzinoms*
*Roboterassistierte bildgestützte (MRT / PSMA-PET/CT) Prostatafusionsbiopsie* 
https://www.uniklinik-freiburg.de/ur...mona-lisa.html

----------


## Rudi61

krebsgesellschaft.de am 11.03.2019

*Strahlentherapie bei Prostatakrebs*
https://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/onk...tatakrebs.html

----------


## Rudi61

SWR Fernsehen
Di, 12.3. | 20.15 Uhr

weitere Sendetermine
Fr, 15.3.2019 | 3:20 Uhr | SWR Fernsehen
Sa, 16.3.2019 | 12:45 Uhr | SWR Fernsehen

*
Blasenschwäche
Wie neue Behandlungsmethoden das Leiden lindern
Marktcheck klopft ab*
https://www.swr.de/marktcheck/blasen...j2m/index.html

----------


## Rudi61

arznei-news.de 

*Docetaxel-basierte Chemotherapie plus Standardbehandlung bei Hoch-Risiko-Prostatakrebs*
(In Bericht unter Teil / vom 13.03.2019)
https://arznei-news.de/docetaxel/


für Interessierte:

*Effect of Chemotherapy With Docetaxel With Androgen Suppression and Radiotherapy for Localized High-Risk Prostate Cancer: The Randomized Phase III NRG Oncology RTOG 0521 Trial* vom 12.03.2019
http://ascopubs.org/doi/10.1200/JCO.18.02158

----------


## Rudi61

prostata-hilfe-deutschland.de am 13.03.2019

*Knochenmetastasen bei Prostatakrebs  Symptome und Behandlungen*
https://prostata-hilfe-deutschland.d...prostatakrebs/

----------


## Cato149

prostata.de am 29.03.2019

*Welche ist die beste Therapie beim aggressiven Prostatakarzinom?* 
https://www.prostata.de/magazin/oper...ostatakarzinom

----------


## Cato149

prostata.de zuletzt aktualisiert am 29.03.2019
*
Kastrationsresistentes Prostatakarzinom: Aktuelle Behandlungsmöglichkeiten* 
https://www.prostata.de/magazin/medi...moeglichkeiten

----------


## elenya_82

Hallo Cato149,

vielen Dank für den Link. 

Gibt es hier im Forum Patienten, die bereits mit Apalutamid behandelt werden? Da das Medikament ja noch nicht in den Therapie-Leitlinien vorkommt, würde mich interessieren, wie ein Patient am besten da 'ran' kommt. Es gibt ja, nach allem, was ich bisher gelesen habe, nur ein kleines Zeitfenster, in dem der PSA-Wert steigt, aber noch keine Metastasen sichtbar sind und in dem Apalutamid eingesetzt werden könnte..

Vielen Dank und allen ein angenehmes Wochenende. 

Anja

----------


## Cato149

> Gibt es hier im Forum Patienten, die bereits mit Apalutamid behandelt werden? Da das Medikament ja noch nicht in den Therapie-Leitlinien vorkommt, würde mich interessieren, wie ein Patient am besten da 'ran' kommt. Es gibt ja, nach allem, was ich bisher gelesen habe, nur ein kleines Zeitfenster, in dem der PSA-Wert steigt, aber noch keine Metastasen sichtbar sind und in dem Apalutamid eingesetzt werden könnte..




Hallo Anja,

habe leider keine eigenen Erfahrungen mit Apalutamid (Erleada)

aber mehr Infos über Apalutamid: 
https://www.pharmazeutische-zeitung....prostatakrebs/
https://www.gelbe-liste.de/neue-medi...ada-apalutamid




Am besten wendest Du Dich an ein

Onkologisches Spitzenzentren in Deiner Nähe
https://www.krebshilfe.de/fileadmin/...1118_FINAL.pdf
​
Die Zentren gibt es deutschlandweit an verschiedenen universitären Standorten.
​Die Spitzenzentren des Netzwerkes arbeiten dabei eng mit den niedergelassenen Ärzten und Krankenhäusern in der Region zusammen.




Hilfe und Informationen erhälts Du auch bei:

Krebsinformationsdienst 
www.krebsinformationsdienst.de
Telefon: ​0800 / 420 30 40

Infonetz Krebs
www.infonetz-krebs.de
Telefon: 0800 / 80 70 88 77

Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe (BPS)
www.prostatakrebs-bps.de
Telefon: 0800 / 70 80 123



Viel Glück
Cato149

----------


## Cato149

prostata-hilfe-deutschland.de am 23.04.2019


Ein Interview mit Markus Besseler, Diplom-Psychologe bei der Bayerischen Krebsgesellschaft e.V.
*
„Psychologische Hilfe ist für jeden Krebspatienten ratsam“*
https://prostata-hilfe-deutschland.d...ebs-interview/

----------


## Cato149

prostata-hilfe-deutschland.de am 25.04.2019

*Virotherapie: Viren als Waffe gegen Prostatakrebs*
https://prostata-hilfe-deutschland.d...ebs-behandeln/

----------


## Cato149

Bericht auf netdoktor.de zuletzt aktualisiert am 27. März 2019

*Prostata: Kaffee verlangsamt Tumorwachstum*
(Das gilt zumindest für Mäuse und hängt von der Zubereitung des Kaffees und wie viel Kahweol und Cafestol in einer Tasse Kaffee enthalten sind ab)

https://www.netdoktor.de/news/prosta...tumorwachstum/

----------


## Michi1

Ich frage mich langsam was das mit Metastierten zu tun hat. Ist doch nur eine Aneinanderreihung von Links. Man sollte sich schon ein wenig an das Thema halten.
Kann es sein das sich Rudi wieder neu angemeldet hat ?

----------


## Cato149

> Ich frage mich langsam was das mit Metastierten zu tun hat. Ist doch nur eine Aneinanderreihung von Links. Man sollte sich schon ein wenig an das Thema halten.



1. Alle Links haben mit Metastasierung zu tun.

2. Auszug aus den Forumsregeln:
"_Das Forum ist von den Betreibern BPS und KISP vor allem gedacht für:_

_das  Bekanntmachen und Verbreiten neuer Informationen zu Diagnose und  Behandlung des Prostatakrebses und zu einschlägigen  Forschungsergebnissen_" 

3. Das ist der Treffpunkt der Metastasierten
hast Du Metastasen? bist Du betroffen?
hast Du Informationen die Metastasierten weiterhelfen?
warum liest Du diesen Thread wenn er Dir nicht gefällt?

4. Die Links sind im Sinne des Thread-Themas und des Thread-Erstellers der mir sehr gut bekannt ist.

----------


## Cato149

prostata-hilfe-deutschland.de am 13.3.2019*
Knochenmetastasen bei Prostatakrebs  Symptome und Behandlungen*

https://prostata-hilfe-deutschland.d...prostatakrebs/

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe Metastasen . Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Kaffeegenuss die beeinflussen kann.Was sollte mir das bringen wenn die Mäuse ein wenig länger leben.

----------


## Cato149

> Ich habe Metastasen . Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Kaffeegenuss die beeinflussen kann.Was sollte mir das bringen wenn die Mäuse ein wenig länger leben.



Tut mir sehr leid Michi, das Du jetzt auch plötzlich Metastasen hast. 
Am 26.3.2019 waren ja laut Deinen Profil noch keine da.
Du solltest dann mal Dein Profil aktualisieren und ausführlich darüber berichten wie es zu dieser "wahnsinnigen" schnellen Verschlechterung gekommen ist.

So was nennt sich Forschung wenn man Versuche mit Mäusen macht.
Zitat: "_Wenn wir diese Ergebnisse in größeren Studien wiederholen können, sind  diese Inhaltsstoffe Kandidaten für eine neue Behandlungsmethode von  medikamentenresistenten Prostatakrebs“, sagt Prof. Atsushi Mizokami, Professor im Fachbereich Urologie der Kanzazawa University._"

----------


## Michi1

Am 4.3. habe ich eingetragen das mein PSA wieder steigt und ich eine Hormontherapie begonnen habe. Sind das Metastasen ? So weit steige ich in die Theorie nicht ein das soll mein URO machen, er hat es gelernt. Ich will weiterhin so Leben wie wenn nichts wäre. Ich hab auch noch nichts umgestellt.

----------


## Cato149

prostata-hilfe-deutschland.de am 15.01.2019

*PSA-Rezidiv – was steckt dahinter?*
https://prostata-hilfe-deutschland.d...nen-behandeln/

----------


## Optimist

> 3. Das ist der Treffpunkt der Metastasierten
> hast Du Metastasen? bist Du betroffen?
> hast Du Informationen die Metastasierten weiterhelfen?
> warum liest Du diesen Thread wenn er Dir nicht gefällt?



Hallo Cato,
du bist noch sehr neu hier. 

Themen mit Zugang nur für bestimmte Gruppen (je nach Fortschritt der Erkrankung), das gibt es hier nicht. Jeder kann lesen was in den zahlreichen Themen steht, und das ist auch sinnvoll, denn die Probleme des Erkrankten A können in einem Jahr auch die von Patient B sein oder umgekehrt.

Wenn hier etwas geschrieben wird, kann der Schreiber Zustimmung erhalten, ergänzende Hinweise oder auch Kritik. Solange das im Rahmen der Forumsregeln verläuft, ist das in Ordnung.
 Und Kritik, da bin ich als Schreiber meist dankbar dafür, denn dadurch erhalte ich Hinweise das ich möglicherweise etwas falsch gesehen habe und nochmal überdenken sollte.

Und ein Tipp für dich als neues Forumsmitglied: Es lohnt sich in den *"Ersten Rat"* (ganz oben die gelben "wichtigen links" anklicken) zu schauen. Da sind einige der Themen die du hier verlinkst ausführlich erläutert.

Franz

----------


## Cato149

Ist mir alles Bekannt.


Ich habe auch mitbekommen das Du die Forumsregeln nicht eingehalten hast und Du erst kürzlich deswegen ein Zeitlang gesperrt wurdest.
Jemanden den man gar nicht persönlich kennt, wegen starker Schmerzmittel diverse, teilweise schlimme  psychische Veränderungen zu unterstellen (der gar keine starke Schmerzmittel einnimmt) widerspricht klar den Forumsregeln und den einfachsten menschlichen Anstandsregeln. Das ist nicht in Ordnung.



*Dann hoffe ich dass in Zukunft alle auch Du die Forumsregeln beachten.


*

----------


## Cato149

klinikumdo.de am 17.4.2019
*
Lungenkrebs-Experte: Schatten auf dem Röntgenbild müssen nicht immer Metastasen sein* 
https://www.klinikumdo.de/newsartike...etastasen-sein

----------


## rolando

> Hallo Cato,
> du bist noch sehr neu hier. ...


Franz, 
das glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht!
Vermutlich ist hier jemand entweder mit einem neuen Account unterwegs, weil sein bestehender gesperrt wurde oder er hat sich eben parallel unter einem 2. oder 3. Benutzernamen angemeldet - hatten wir hier alles schon mal. Die zweimalige Bezugnahme in den wenigen Beiträgen von Cato149 auf einen vor nicht allzu langer Zeit gesperrten Forums-User, welcher rechtliche Schritte gegen den Forumsbetreiber androhte, gibt Raum für allerlei Spekulationen.

Hier ist der Moderator gefordert zu prüfen und ggfs. einzugreifen!

Roland

----------


## uwes2403

Das lag mir heute morgen auch schon auf der Zunge/Tastatur.
Insbesondere weil auch Profil keinerlei Historie steht und keine Fragen gestellt, sondern nur Links gepostet würden (und Belehrungen)

So long...
Uwe

----------


## Cato149

Siehe das neuste BPS -Magazin 3/2018 Seite 4
*Zitat: "Krankheiten   sind  immer  etwas  Persönliches,  Krebs eine Schreckensnachricht und  Prostatakrebs  ein  Einschnitt  ins  Intimleben.  Wie  hilft  die  Selbsthilfe?"*
https://magazin.prostatakrebs-bps.de...in_03_2018.pdf 






> welcher rechtliche Schritte gegen den Forumsbetreiber androhte, gibt Raum für allerlei Spekulationen.


Menschlich finde ich das Verhalten einen schwerstkranken Menschen öffentlich an den "Pranger" zu stellen und zu diskreditieren nicht akzeptabel und nicht hinnehmbar. (Einen fremden Therapieplan ohne Zustimmung des Patienten zur Diskussion zu stellen nur um diesen Patienten zu diskreditieren.) Wie Sie das in Ihren letzten Thread getan haben und der deshalb auch gelöscht wurde.
Die Androhung der rechtlichen Schritte bezog sich auf Sie. Leider Anonym, deshalb der Forumsbetreiber (der leider seine Pflichten anfangs nicht wahrgenommen hat)

Wie gesagt ich kenne den schwerstkranken Thread-Ersteller (_Wirbelsäule voller Metastasen und eventuell auch im Schädel; der zu dieser Zeit weder richtig Hocken, Schlafen (Krebsfolgen) und nicht richtig Gehen (Nicht Krebsbedingt) konnte_) den Sie bloßgestellt haben und der nie die Forumsregel verletzt hat persönlich. Insofern habe ich alle Informationen aus erster Hand.
*
Wollen Sie wirklich auf diese Art in einen Krebsforum in Themenbereich Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs so weitermachen?
*

----------


## Cato149

onetz.de am 29.04.2019

*Krebszellen bei 100 Grad zerstören
*(Mögliche Metastasenbekämpfung in Leber und Lunge)
https://www.onetz.de/oberpfalz/amber...id2707013.html

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Roland,

was haben wir mit Cato149 hier? Ein seltsamer Typ. Wie kann man nur so aggresiv sein? Sowas hat hier nichts zu suchen!

Grüße

Dirk

----------


## Cato149

Jetzt sind fast alle wieder aus den Schwa(s)chsinn-thread versammelt, der von der Forumsleitung gelöscht wurde und die über einen Schwerstkranken hergefallen sind.

Und das Mobbing beginnt "_Ein seltsamer Typ._", "_Sowas hat hier nichts zu suchen!_"

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo,

es ist schon eigenartig. Siehe #212, #216, #220.

Dirk

----------


## rolando

Mein noch einigermaßen intakter gesunder Menschenverstand verbietet es mir an dieser Stelle noch weitere Kommentare abzugeben. Ich steige an dieser Stelle aus. Schade nur, dass der Moderator die zwei angesprochenen Threads entfernt hat. So können hier einfach Behauptungen aufgestellt werden, die man durch das bloße Nachlesen der zurückliegenden gelöschten Beiträge als in der Sache völlig haltlos und falsch hätte identifizieren können.

Und schade auch, wenn einem gesperrten User im Forum abermals der Raum gegeben würde, weiterhin sein ganz eigenes Ding durchzuziehen.

Roland

----------


## Michi1

Ich möchte mich noch einmal melden da meine Frage nicht beantwortet wurde. Ist ein Anstieg des PSA 3 Jahre nach Bestrahlung ein Rezitiv ?

----------


## RalfDm

Die folgende Aussage von Cato149 bezog sich auf den Benutzer Optimist (Franz):



> Ist mir alles Bekannt. Ich habe auch mitbekommen das Du die Forumsregeln nicht eingehalten hast und Du erst kürzlich deswegen ein Zeitlang gesperrt wurdest.


Es ist richtig, dass Optimist (Franz) kurzzeitig gesperrt war. Dies beruhte auf einer Verwechslung meinerseits, auf die Harald_1933 mich aufmerksam machte. Ich habe nach kurzer Zeit die Sperre wieder aufgehoben und mich bei Franz entschuldigt. 

Da nun offensichtlich ist, dass "Cato149" nur Sepp soundso in neuem Gewande ist  die haltlosen Vorwürfe und die grammatischen Fehler sind dieselben  habe ich ihn gesperrt, und ich werde veranlassen, dass auch dieser account gelöscht wird.

Leider war Cato149 hier lange genug tätig, um Optimist (Franz) dazu zu veranlassen, um Löschen seines accounts zu bitten. Ich würde Franz' Ausscheiden bedauern und hoffe, dass er es sich noch einmal anders überlegt. Von meiner Seite besteht keinerlei Veranlassung, diesen account löschen zu lassen.

Ralf

P.S.: In der Erstfassung dieses Beitrags habe ich  wieder einmal!  Sepp, Rudi und Franz durcheinandergebracht (diese vielen bayerischen Namen!), und wieder war es Harald, der mich darauf aufmerksam machte. Da muss in meinem Kopf ein Softwarefehler sein. Ich bitte Rudi und Franz um Entschuldigung.

----------


## Optimist

Danke Ralf,
  für deine Zeilen zu meiner versehentlichen Sperre vor einigen Wochen. Wir hatten diese ja bereits intern besprochen und alles geklärt, *aber durch Catos  für das Forum nicht nachprüfbaren Vorwurf ist deine Erläuterung auf Forumsebene für mich sehr wichtig.* 

*Bedanken möchte ich mich auch bei Harald,* der durch sein aufmerksames Mitlesen zur Aufhebung meiner Sperre beigetragen hat. 

Da meine Beiträge des Öfteren gründlich missverstanden werden und manchen Leser mehr irritieren als hilfreich zu sein scheinen, habe ich mich seit längerem mit dem Gedanken getragen nur noch wenig zu schreiben, oder es ganz zu lassen. 
Das ist leichter gesagt als getan, denn so mancher Beitrag anderer Foristen fordert mich zur schnellen, manchmal nicht ganz so durchdachten Antwort heraus.

  Wer immer unter  Cato149 schreibt, er hat es geschafft mich gestern für einige Zeit aus der Bahn zu werfen und ich habe deshalb die Löschung meines Accounts gefordert.
*Das wäre aber ein Erfolgserlebnis für  Cato149, damit möchte ich ihn nicht erfreuen und bleibe erstmal im Forum.


Sepp und Rudi ?
*Warum jetzt plötzlich *Sepp* als Cato149 schreiben soll, erschließt sich mir nicht. Wir hatten uns im Forum gelegentlich ausgetauscht, zuletzt beim gelöschten Thema Hirnmetastasen. Streit oder Meinungsverschiedenheiten gab es da keine.

  Mit *Rudi* hatte ich in zahlreichen Themen im Forum Kontakt, ich habe ihn immer als hilfsbereit und freundlich empfunden.

  Den Schreibstil von Rudi oder Sepp nachzuahmen, dürfte nicht schwer sein, wenn man sich etwas in ihre Texte eingelesen hat.


*Cato149* das kann ein ganz anderer sein, der sich über uns alle amüsiert und der uns wahrscheinlich in kürze unter neuen Namen im Forum nerven wird. Voreilige Verdächtigungen sind hier unangebracht!

Franz

----------


## Hartmut S

> Da meine Beiträge des Öfteren gründlich missverstanden werden und manchen Leser mehr irritieren als hilfreich zu sein scheinen, habe ich mich seit längerem mit dem Gedanken getragen nur noch wenig zu schreiben, oder es ganz zu lassen.


Hallo Franz, das sehe ich anders.
Für mich sind deine Beträge zum größten Teil gut verständlich.

Zu Michis Frage:
Ja, - auch unter Berücksichtigung das dein PSA lange Zeit bei 0.7 lag, könnte es nach der Bestrahlung ein Rezitiv sein.

Der Schreiber Cato149 ist meiner Meinung nach Rudi61.
Sepp hat ganz andere Sorgen.
Schade, dass er nur noch Gast ist.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Danke Hartmut.
Der einzige der auch mal eine Frage beantwortet, oder sehe ich das falsch.

----------


## Georg_

Michi,

ich würde Dich bitten, Deine Frage in einem neuen Thread zu stellen. Ich denke, dass sich einige zu den sich daraus ergebenden weiteren Fragen äußern werden. Die Frage, wann liegt ein Rezidiv nach einer Salvage Bestrahlung vor und welche Therapie sollte man dann wählen ist ein ziemlich weites Feld.

Georg

----------


## Michi1

Versteh ich nicht wo sollte ich sonst fragen was überhaupt ein Rezitiv ist hat das nichts mit Metastasen zu tun?

----------


## Georg_

Ich versuche, Deine Frage zu beantworten. Nach der Salvage Bestrahlung gibt es keine Definition für einen festen PSA Wert, bei dem man ein biochemisches Rezidiv oder PSA Rezidiv festlegen kann. Da man ja die Salvage Bestrahlung nicht wiederholen kann, ist der Wert von 0,2 ng/ml nicht mehr relevant. Der Patient hat normalerweise keine Symptome, also wartet man ab.

Die Leitlinie schreibt unter Punkt 6.16:
Die hormonablative Therapie [also Hormontherapie, ADT] ist beim PSA-Rezidiv oder bei PSA-Progression keine Standardtherapie. Sie sollte nur eingesetzt werden bei:
- einer PSA-Verdopplungszeit < 3 Monate;
- symptomatischer lokaler Progression;
- nachgewiesener Fernmetastasierung

So, nun ist es aber so, dass die Urologen immer die Leitlinie hochhalten, in diesem Punkt sich aber fast durchgehend nicht daran halten. Sobald der PSA Wert steigt, erhält der Patient Hormontherapie. Das wurde in einem Vortrag auf der DGU im letzten Jahr vorgetragen. Der Arzt geht davon aus, dass der Patient sich Sorgen macht über den steigenden PSA Wert und verschreibt zur Beruhigung die Hormontherapie. Diese kann den Tumor eine zeitlang aufhalten und dabei erhebliche Nebenwirkungen verursachen, aber nicht heilen.

Ich würde mich, orientiert an der Studie von Crook, erst ab einem PSA Wert von 10,0 ng/ml zu einer Hormontherapie mit Eligard etc. überreden lassen. Ansonsten kann man mit weniger Nebenwirkungen auch nur Bicalutamid einsetzen. Dies, so jedenfalls Prof. Gschwend aus München, auch intermittierend alle sechs Monate.

Außerdem kann man bei einem ausreichendem PSA Wert ein PSMA PET/CT machen lassen und versuchen, mit Bestrahlung oder Lymphadenektomie den PSA Wert zu senken.

Georg

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Georg,
mich und wahrscheinlich auch einige andere würde interessieren: 
- welcher Crook ?
- welche Studie ?

bei "pubmed" habe ich über 150 Einträge zu "Crook" und "prostate cancer" gefunden. 

Franz

----------


## tritus59

> Die Leitlinie schreibt unter Punkt 6.16:
> Die hormonablative Therapie [also Hormontherapie, ADT] ist beim PSA-Rezidiv oder bei PSA-Progression keine Standardtherapie. Sie sollte nur eingesetzt werden bei:
> - einer PSA-Verdopplungszeit < 3 Monate;
> - symptomatischer lokaler Progression;
> - nachgewiesener Fernmetastasierung


 Meiner Meinung nach ist bei  Artikel 6.16 ein Rezidiv nach Operation oder Bestrahlung als Ersttherapie gemeint. 
Bei Michi ist aber die OP und die Salvage Bestrahlung schon durch und da ist doch die  früher oder spätere Hormontherapie immer noch der Standard.
Wann die einsetzen soll, ist wohl immer noch sehr unklar. Es gibt ja auch die Meinungen, man soll den PSA Wert zu jeder Zeit so tief wie möglich halten (Snuffy Myers, LowRoad).

Tritus

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Franz,

ich möchte vorausschicken, dass es eben keinen PSA Wert gibt, der sich aus Leitlinien entnehmen lässt und so ziemlich jeder Arzt dazu eine andere Meinung hat. Was die Leitlinie sagt, hatte ich oben zitiert und das heißt praktisch, erst mit Hormontherapie zu beginnen, wenn bildgebend erkennbar ist, dass der Tumor fortschreitet oder die Verdopplungszeit sehr kurz ist. Von PSA Wert steht da nichts und bildgebend meint CT und Knochenszinitgramm und nicht ein PSMA PET/CT.

Man muss sich also eine persönliche Meinung bilden, wann man mit der Hormontherapie beginnt. Oder machen was der Arzt sagt, dies ist aber, wie ich ja beschrieben habe, meist nicht leitliniengerecht. Patienten mit guten Nerven können abwarten oder wie Prof. Miller sagt: wir haben keine Eile.

Ich habe lange nach einem Beitrag von Prof. Schostak hier im Forum gesucht, der sagte, man könne bis zu einem PSA Wert von 10 ng/ml warten, es gäbe auch eine Studie, die bis zu einem PSA Wert von 20 ng/ml gewartet habe. Ich habe diesen Beitrag nicht wiedergefunden, aber die Studie mit den 20 ng/ml war:
Calais da Silva, Intermittent Androgen Deprivation for Locally Advanced and Metastatic Prostate Cancer: Results from a Randomised Phase 3 Study of the South European Uroncological Group

Die Studie von Crook ist die am meisten beachtete Studie zur intermittierenden Hormontherapie:
Crook, Intermittent Androgen Suppression for Rising PSA Level after Radiotherapy

Dort wurde nach einer ADT-Pause mit der Hormontherapie wieder angefangen, wenn der PSA Wert über 10 ng/ml gestiegen war. Ich denke, wenn man nach einer Pause mit 10 ng/ml beginnen soll, kann man mit der Hormontherapie überhaupt auch bei über 10 ng/ml beginnen und teile damit die Meinung von Prof. Schostak.

Wie gesagt, dies ist meine persönliche Meinung, die ich mir auf Grund dieser Studien und der Leitlinienempfehlung gebildet habe. Man kann auch ganz andere Studien heranziehen und zu anderen Schlüssen kommen. Es gibt keine Möglichkeit sicher nachzuweisen, ob das eine oder das andere besser ist.

Georg

----------


## Optimist

Danke Georg,

für die Hinweise. Ich werde wohl in kürze, wenn die nächste PSA-Messung den bisherigen positiven Trend bestätigt, nach fast 2 Jahren mit einer  ADT-Pause beginnen. Für das Arztgespräch möchte ich dann genügend Informationen haben, wenn es um Festlegung des PSA-Wertes beim Wiedereinstiegs geht.

Franz

----------


## Georg_

Tritus,

die Leitlinie behandelt das PSA Rezidiv unter 2.2.1 nach Operation, unter 2.2.2 nach Bestrahlung und dann kommt unter 2.2.3 der von mir zitierte Punkt 6.16, der sich damit allgemein auf ein PSA Rezidiv bezieht. Ein PSA Anstieg nach Salvage-Bestrahlung ist auch ein PSA Rezidiv.

Ich hatte ja die Diskussion, ob ADT früh oder spät, erwartet und schon "vorbereitet".

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Franz,

ich versuche, meine Pause der ADT durch lokale Therapien zu verlängern. Die Pause wird dabei aber so lang, dass mir kein Arzt mehr glaubt, ich mache intermittierende Hormontherapie.

Georg

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Michi,




> Versteh ich nicht wo sollte ich sonst fragen was überhaupt ein Rezitiv ist hat das nichts mit Metastasen zu tun?


Rezidiv (mit -d-, nicht mit -t- geschrieben) = Wiederauftreten der Erkrankung nach einer Behandlung mit kurativer IntentionBiochemisches Rezidiv: Ein Rezidiv, das sich zunächst nur durch ein Wiederansteigen des PSA-Wertes nachweisen lässt.Metastase: Eine Tochtergeschwulst an einer anderen Stelle im Körper als der Muttertumor. 
Ein Rezidiv, also beim Prostatakrebs in den meisten Fällen zunächst ein biochemisches Rezidiv, _kann_ von einer oder mehreren Metastasen verursacht sein. Solange man die Herkunft des PSA nicht kennt, können es verbliebene Zellen des Muttertumors sein, befallene Lymphknoten, Knochen- oder Weichteilmetastasen.

Steht übrigens alles im Basiswissen. Lesen musst Du schon selbst.

Ralf

----------


## tritus59

Georg,

Ja, Du hast recht, obwohl ich dann diesen Punkt _

"Die Leitlinie schreibt unter Punkt 6.16:_
_Die hormonablative Therapie [also Hormontherapie, ADT] ist beim PSA-Rezidiv oder bei PSA-Progression keine Standardtherapie. 

Hintergrundinformation:
Sie sollte nur eingesetzt werden bei:_
_- einer PSA-Verdopplungszeit < 3 Monate;_
_- symptomatischer lokaler Progression;_
_- nachgewiesener Fernmetastasierung"_

schon im Haupttext viel verständlicher schreiben würde  z.B.
*Die hormonablative Therapie [also Hormontherapie, ADT] soll(te) beim PSA-Rezidiv oder bei PSA-Progression nur eingesetzt werden bei:
*_- einer PSA-Verdopplungszeit < 3 Monate;
- symptomatischer lokaler Progression;
- nachgewiesener Fernmetastasierung__

_In den Hintergrundinformationen sind nur Studien aufgeführt, welche in den Jahren 2001 - 2004 publiziert wurden. Die Leitlinie sagt selber, dass diese Empfehlung nur ganz schwache Evidenz hat. Patienten mit OP und Salvage RT wurden gar nicht eingeschlossen.

Eine frühe ADT hatte bei high-Risk Fällen (nur OP, keine Salvage RT) bessere Ergebnisse. Ich denke, wenn man nach OP und Salvage RT ein biochemisches Rezidiv kriegt, ist man spätestens dann ein high-Risk Fall. Man kann sich schon vorstellen, dass eine möglichst frühe ADT (oder andere wirksame Behandlung)  Vorteile hat, da man möglichst viele Krebszellen daran hindert sich zu teilen, und ev. bösartiger zu werden. 

So schlimm kann es allerdings auch nicht sein, denn eine intermittierende ADT hat gemäss Studien kaum einen Einfluss auf die OS.
Aber die Nebenwirkungen einer frühen oder dauernden ADT hat man fast auf sicher.

Tritus

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo,

kleine Information - RU61 hat sich aus myprostate.eu verabschiedet.

Dirk

----------


## Michi1

Ralph, vielleicht hast du schon gemerkt das mir mit dem Arztdeutsch nicht geholfen ist. Dann kann ich ja gleich den Arzt fragen. Ich möchte zwar ein wenig wissen aber nicht alles so hochwissenschaftlich. Damit belaste ich mich auch nicht noch mehr. Ich will die Krankheit so gut wie möglich vergessen und möchte Leben.

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Georg,
deine links zu *Crook* und *Calais da Silva* lassen sich zumindest bei mir nicht öffnen. Wenn ich die links nach Google kopiere, komme ich weiter und kann mir die Arbeiten ansehen.

Franz

----------


## Georg_

Ja, Franz, Du hast Recht, das ist schiefgegangen. Ich kann die Links leider nicht mehr ändern, nach einer Stunde ist der Beitrag "zu".

----------


## Optimist

Danke für deine Rückmeldung, aber mit dem Umweg über google kein Problem.
Franz

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Michi,



> Ralph, vielleicht hast du schon gemerkt das mir mit dem Arztdeutsch nicht geholfen ist. Dann kann ich ja gleich den Arzt fragen. Ich möchte zwar ein wenig wissen aber nicht alles so hochwissenschaftlich. Damit belaste ich mich auch nicht noch mehr. Ich will die Krankheit so gut wie möglich vergessen und möchte Leben.


verstehen muss ich wohl nicht, was daran "Arztdeutsch" und "hochwissenschaftlich" sein soll, aber ich nehme Deine Einstellung zur Kenntnis. Du solltest aber auch keine Fragen mehr stellen, wenn Du die Krankheit vergessen willst. 

Ralf

P.S.: Ich bemühe mich, das Basiswissen in allgemeinverständlichem Deutsch abzufassen. Medizinische Ausdrücke sind eigentlich immer in normale Sprache übersetzt. Hat sonst noch jemand trotzdem Probleme mit dem Verstehen? Vielleicht lässt sich am Text ja noch etwas verbessern.

----------


## Michi1

Ich warte ja immer auf Antworten von den Usern die so etwas selber mitgemacht habe. Keine Theorie, das Internet ist voll davon.

----------


## Georg_

Michi,

Du hast gefragt: "Ist ein Anstieg des PSA 3 Jahre nach Bestrahlung ein Rezitiv ?" Wenn ich Dich recht verstehe, sollten diese Frage nur User beantworten, die einen Anstieg des PSA 3 Jahre nach Bestrahlung erlebt haben. Bitte ergänze das in Zukunft, das ging aus der Frage nicht direkt hervor.

Georg

----------


## rolando

> ... Du solltest aber auch keine Fragen mehr stellen, wenn Du die Krankheit vergessen willst. 
> P.S.: Ich bemühe mich, das Basiswissen in allgemeinverständlichem Deutsch abzufassen. Medizinische Ausdrücke sind eigentlich immer in normale Sprache übersetzt. Hat sonst noch jemand trotzdem Probleme mit dem Verstehen? Vielleicht lässt sich am Text ja noch etwas verbessern.


Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier ...
Ähnliche Problematik - ähnliche Antwort.
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...274#post113274 und die daraufhin folgenden Beiträge.
Roland

----------


## Hartmut S

> Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier ...
> Ähnliche Problematik - ähnliche Antwort.


Na ja Roland,
nicht jeder, der sich lieber mit seinem Garten beschäftigt, als mit seiner Krankheit, ist schlecht.
Es gibt hier sicherlich viele Menschen im Forum, die sich der "Krankheitssprache" nicht bewusst sind.
Wir sollten diese Menschen nicht diskreditieren.

Ich finde es auch nicht gut, wenn sich jemand nicht richtig ausdrücken kann, denjenigen als B-Ware zu sehen.
Diese Nachricht geht auch an Ralf, im Zusammenhang mit seinem Basiswissen.
Ich verstehe es, viele andere auch.
Wer nicht. . . . . .?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

um eine qualifizierte Antwort zu schreiben, brauche ich schon 15 bis 30 Minuten. Wenn dann der Kommentar kommt, das will ich alles gar nicht wissen und mich damit auch nicht näher beschäftigen, ich wollte nur mal locker mit anderen Betroffenen darüber plaudern, dann ärgert einen das schon.

Georg

----------


## rolando

> Na ja Roland,
> nicht jeder, der sich lieber mit seinem Garten beschäftigt, als mit seiner Krankheit, ist schlecht.
> ...


Ich kann nicht erkennen, an welcher Stelle Michi als schlecht bezeichnet oder diskreditiert wurde und als B-Ware hat ihn auch niemand gesehen - weder Ralf noch ich. Wie kommst du zu solchen Aussagen?
Ralf wollte Michi weiterhelfen und ich habe dies damals ebenfalls zuvor in diesem Beitrag getan https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...092#post113092
Dann habe ich Michi ein paar Tage später bzgl. der Benennung von Harnleiter in Harnröhre korrigiert und daraufhin eine recht eigentümliche Antwort erhalten https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...275#post113275 welche mich dann wiederum dazu veranlasst hat, ihm mitzuteilen, dass er mit dieser, seiner bekundeten Einstellung nicht unbedingt auf Antworten auf weitere Fragen hoffen dürfe.

Ähnlich hat es wohl Ralf gesehen, wenn er schreibt: "Du solltest aber auch keine Fragen mehr stellen, wenn du die Krankheit vergessen willst."

Nochmals, niemand wurde hier herabgewürdigt! 

Danke Georg - du hast es mit deinem Beitrag auf den Punkt gebracht!

Roland

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Hartmut,
> 
> um eine qualifizierte Antwort zu schreiben, brauche ich schon 15 bis 30 Minuten. Wenn dann der Kommentar kommt, das will ich alles gar nicht wissen und mich damit auch nicht näher beschäftigen, ich wollte nur mal locker mit anderen Betroffenen darüber plaudern, dann ärgert einen das schon.
> 
> Georg


Das würde mich nach dem, was vom Fragesteller dann als Antwort kam, auch ärgern.

----------


## Weibsbild

> Na ja Roland,
> nicht jeder, der sich lieber mit seinem Garten beschäftigt, als mit seiner Krankheit, ist schlecht.
> Es gibt hier sicherlich viele Menschen im Forum, die sich der "Krankheitssprache" nicht bewusst sind.
> Wir sollten diese Menschen nicht diskreditieren.
> 
> Ich finde es auch nicht gut, wenn sich jemand nicht richtig ausdrücken kann, denjenigen als B-Ware zu sehen.
> Diese Nachricht geht auch an Ralf, im Zusammenhang mit seinem Basiswissen.
> Ich verstehe es, viele andere auch.
> Wer nicht. . . . . .?
> ...


Ich unterschreibe jedes deiner Worte!

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Christine,
schön, dass ich mal etwas von dir höre.
ja, du liest alles.

Meine Auffassung ist doch aber nicht so blöd . . . . ?!

Gruss hartmut

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Ich kann nicht erkennen, an welcher Stelle Michi als schlecht bezeichnet oder diskreditiert wurde und als B-Ware hat ihn auch niemand gesehen - weder Ralf noch ich. Wie kommst du zu solchen Aussagen?
> Ralf wollte Michi weiterhelfen und ich habe dies damals ebenfalls zuvor in diesem Beitrag getan https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...092#post113092
> Dann habe ich Michi ein paar Tage später bzgl. der Benennung von Harnleiter in Harnröhre korrigiert und daraufhin eine recht eigentümliche Antwort erhalten https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...275#post113275 welche mich dann wiederum dazu veranlasst hat, ihm mitzuteilen, dass er mit dieser, seiner bekundeten Einstellung nicht unbedingt auf Antworten auf weitere Fragen hoffen dürfe.
> 
> Ähnlich hat es wohl Ralf gesehen, wenn er schreibt: "Du solltest aber auch keine Fragen mehr stellen, wenn du die Krankheit vergessen willst."
> 
> Nochmals, niemand wurde hier herabgewürdigt! 
> 
> Danke Georg - du hast es mit deinem Beitrag auf den Punkt gebracht!
> ...


Erneut volle Zustimmung.

----------


## Optimist

Ein Gedanke:

Ich zitiere aus Ralfs Text zu 15 Jahre Forum:
_Aktuell sind im Forum mehr als 5.000 Benutzer registriert, von denen 264 als aktiv gezählt werden, also wohl in den letzten zwölf Monaten mindestens einen Beitrag geschrieben haben_ 

Das sind ungefähr 5 Prozent der Benutzer.
  Von diesen *264 Aktiven* schreiben nach meiner vorsichtigen Schätzung ca. *40 bis 50 Aktive* häufiger, darunter auch der Verfasser dieser Zeilen. 

  Ich nenne diese Gruppe mal die *sehr Aktiven*. Das sind knapp ein Prozent der 5000 Foristen.

  Eröffnet einer aus der Gruppe der sehr Aktiven ein Thema, melden sich meist andere aus dieser  Gruppe und ergänzen, kritisieren oder stimmen zu. 

Ähnlich verläuft es, wenn ein Neuer im Forum eine Frage stellt. Mitunter wird der Fragende auch vergessen, das Thema kann sich verzweigen .


Die Frage sei erlaubt: * Kommen unsere Ratschläge und  Diskussionen verständlich bei den anderen 99 Prozent der Benutzer an?*
Rückmeldungen erhalten wir zumindest von den 95 Prozent nicht Aktiven keine. 

  Überfordern wir möglicherweise die große Mehrheit des Forums, wenn wir medizinische Fachwörter verwenden, oder auf medizinische Studien hinweisen ? 
  Das könnte sein und wäre für etliche nicht hilfreich.

Lösungen gibt es,  zum einem das Basiswissen,  zum anderen kann jeder Forumsnutzer mit einem Mausklick im Internet nachsehen und sich das unbekannte Wort verständlich erklären lassen. 

Franz

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo,

wenn hier jemand seine Krankheit vergessen "will", dann vergisst er DIESE vielleicht nicht! Ich verstehe einen gewissen aggressiven Ton gegenüber Michi1 nicht! Auch wenn hier in der Vergangenheit schon viele Themen genannt wurden und beantwortet wurden - die momentane Situation erschreckt mich. Diese ständigen Bemerkungen, das Thema wurde da und dort schon behandelt, ist nur sehr einfach (primitiv!) und erschreckt mich immer wieder! Nicht jeder ist psychisch in der Lage uralte Schreiben und Berichte aufzurufen.

Ich nehme meine positive Bewertung des Forums zurück!

Dirk

NB: Auch Hinweise auf das BASISWISSEN sind Blödsinn! Wenn man mit einer besonderen Situation konfrontiert ist, möchte man Hilfe und keine seltsamen Bemerkungen!

Ich bin immer wieder überrascht, wie sich "gesperrte Typen" hier wieder reinfinden!

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Überfordern wir möglicherweise die große Mehrheit des Forums, wenn wir medizinische Fachwörter verwenden, oder auf medizinische Studien hinweisen ?
> Das könnte sein und wäre für etliche nicht hilfreich.
> 
> Lösungen gibt es, zum einem das Basiswissen, zum anderen kann jeder Forumsnutzer mit einem Mausklick im Internet nachsehen und sich das unbekannte Wort verständlich erklären lassen.


Das "Basiswissen": http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...ster%20Rat.pdf

beinhaltet eigentlich für jedermann, der der deutschen Sprache mächtig ist, das Wesentliche zu allem um und über Prostatakrebs herum.

Wer es dank der vielen Bildateien noch ergänzen möchte, würde nachfolgend fündig werden:

https://www.prostata.de/sites/prosta...10_Auflage.pdf

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo,

wenn das BASISWISSEN alles beinhaltet, dann brauchen wir dieses Forum nicht!

Dirk

NB: Langsam habe ich über gewisse Äußerungen die Schnauze voll!

----------


## Weibsbild

[QUOTE=Isetta300;115300]Hallo,

wenn hier jemand seine Krankheit vergessen "will", dann vergisst er DIESE vielleicht nicht! Ich verstehe einen gewissen aggressiven Ton gegenüber Michi1 nicht! Auch wenn hier in der Vergangenheit schon viele Themen genannt wurden und beantwortet wurden - die momentane Situation erschreckt mich. Diese ständigen Bemerkungen, das Thema wurde da und dort schon behandelt, ist nur sehr einfach (primitiv!) und erschreckt mich immer wieder! Nicht jeder ist psychisch in der Lage uralte Schreiben und Berichte aufzurufen.


Dirk

NB: Auch Hinweise auf das BASISWISSEN sind Blödsinn! Wenn man mit einer besonderen Situation konfrontiert ist, möchte man Hilfe und keine seltsamen Bemerkungen![/QU OTE]

Ich denke manchmal, dass sich hier so eine "Elite" entwickelt. Leute wie Michi werden herablassend behandelt... nicht immer, aber immer öfter. Und es kann doch wirklich nicht so schwer sein zu verstehen wie er es wirklich meint, seine Krankheit vergessen zu wollen. 

Es gibt das Basiswissen, welches ich mir auch gleich nach der Diagnose meines Mannes, versucht habe zu Gemüte zu führen. Und es gibt das Forum. In einer der ersten Antworten auf meinen ersten Post wurde ich schnell mal darauf hingewiesen, dass ich Bicalutamid falsch geschrieben habe.

Aber ein großes Dankeschön an die, die unermüdlich helfen. Konrad war auch so einer, der hat mir oft Tipps und Ratschläge gegeben, per p. N. Übrigens habe ich ihn auch mal kennen gelernt, in Heidelberg.  Mir hat bis jetzt auch jeder Gesprächspartner der PBS-Holine gesagt, dass er am Forum nicht teilnimmt, weil... 

Alles in allem bin ich persönlich trotzdem sehr dankbar, dass es dieses Forum und vor allem das Baiswissen gibt!

@Hartmut S: Weiß nicht, ob deine Auffassung blöd ist. Aber wenn ja, dann ist es meine auch. ;-)

@Unverwüstlicher: wo bleiben deine Links des Mannheimer Morgen?

Beste Grüße

Christine

----------


## Optimist

> wenn das BASISWISSEN alles beinhaltet, dann brauchen wir dieses Forum nicht!
> Dirk


Dirk,
wenn man nach sich nach der meist überraschenden, vom Urologen mit wenigen Worten übermittelten Diagnose Prostatakrebs mehr oder weniger mitgenommen oder verängstigt mit Fragen an das Forum wendet, werden diese auch beantwortet werden. 
Nur weiß derjenige, der auf die Frage eingeht nicht, welches Wissen zu seiner Erkrankung der Neubetroffene mitbringt. Ausführlich eingehen auf die Situation des Neuen kann man nur in einem persönlichen Gespräch, in dem Rückfragen sofort möglich sind.

Deshalb ist bei der schriftlichen Beantwortung von Fragen im Forum ein Hinweis auf das "Basiswissen" oder das für den Neuen interessante Kapitel als Ergänzung sinnvoll. 

Franz

----------


## RalfDm

> zum anderen kann jeder Forumsnutzer mit einem Mausklick im Internet nachsehen und sich das unbekannte Wort verständlich erklären lassen


Zum Beispiel auch *hier* (unter "Begriffe und Abkürzungen" ebenfalls unter den wichtigen Links verlinkt).

Ralf

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Hartmut,



> nicht jeder, der sich lieber mit seinem Garten beschäftigt, als mit seiner Krankheit, ist schlecht.
> Es gibt hier sicherlich viele Menschen im Forum, die sich der "Krankheitssprache" nicht bewusst sind.
> Wir sollten diese Menschen nicht diskreditieren.
> 
> Ich finde es auch nicht gut, wenn sich jemand nicht richtig ausdrücken kann, denjenigen als B-Ware zu sehen.
> Diese Nachricht geht auch an Ralf, im Zusammenhang mit seinem Basiswissen.


Du hast recht. Ich bekenne mich unfähig, mit dem beim Gärtnern üblichen Wortschatz Fragen zum Prostatakrebs zu beantworten.

Übernimm Du es doch bitte, Michis Frage




> Versteh ich nicht wo sollte ich sonst fragen was überhaupt ein Rezitiv ist hat das nichts mit Metastasen zu tun?


in Gärtnersprache zu beantworten. 

Habe ich irgendwann direkt oder indirekt jemanden diskreditiert (= in Verruf gebracht) oder als "B-Ware" bezeichnet? Wenn ja, dann tut es mir herzlich leid und ich möchte den Betreffenden um Entschuldigung bitten.

Ralf

----------


## Hartmut S

> Das "Basiswissen" beinhaltet eigentlich für jedermann, der der deutschen Sprache mächtig ist, das Wesentliche zu allem um und über Prostatakrebs herum.


Harald, ist hier tatsächlich jeder der deutschen Sprache mächtig?

ich möchte einmal daran erinnern, dass *unser* Michi ein Gehirntumor überstanden hat, und er vielleicht sogar die normale Sprache neu erlernen musste?!
Ralf, Ich versuche, so weit ich kann, seine Fragen auch weiterhin zu beantworten.
Ich verzichte heute einmal auf mein Smilye, und kümmere mich um meine Gurken.
Es soll heute Nachtfrost geben. *g*

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut, vergiss es. Ich gehöre halt zu den 1% der User die ein wenig einfacher gestrickt sind , die hier vielleicht auch nur mitlesen und immer wieder vor dem Kopf gestoßen werden mit Antworten die sie auch schon vom URO gehört haben aber auch nicht verstehen. Ich bin vielleicht der einzige der hier eine Frage stellt und immer noch der Meinung ist irgend wer kann mir das so erklären das auch ich es verstehe. Es wird immer nur etwas geschrieben das man mit wenn man sich viel Zeit nimmt auch im Basiswissen findet.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Zum Thema Rezidiv bitte lesen:

*Biochemisches Rezidiv (BCR)*

Im Zusammenhang mit Prostatakrebs spricht man von einem BCR, wenn der PSA-Wert nach einer Behandlung zunächst wie erwartet abgefallen war (wenn es als Therapieerfolg zur Regression des Tumors und Remission der Krankheitszeichen gekommen ist), der Wert dann aber wieder ansteigt. Dies spricht also dafür, dass durch die Behandlung nicht alle Tumorzellen vernichtet wurden, und ein Fortschreiten der Erkrankung stattfindet (eine Progression).

Mögliche Ursachen des BCR sind ein Wiederauftreten des Tumors am ursprünglichen Ort (Tumorrezidiv, Lokalrezidiv) oder das Wachstum von Metastasen (Tochtergeschwülsten) in Lymphknoten oder an anderen Stellen des Körpers (systemisches Rezidiv).

Der nachfolgende Bericht eines Urologen bietet ergänzende Einblicke zum Biochemischem und Klinischem Rezidiv:

https://www.prostatakrebsonline.eu/w...schen-rezidiv/

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe den Artikel gelesen, Danke. Wenn ich das dann so übersetze dann hat mein URO nichts falsch gemacht wenn ich jetzt eíne Hormontherapie bekomme.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Ich habe den Artikel gelesen, Danke. Wenn ich das dann so übersetze dann hat mein URO nichts falsch gemacht wenn ich jetzt eíne Hormontherapie bekomme.


Der Urologe hat grundsätzlich nichts falsch gemacht mit der 2-fachen HB. Aber ich hätte nach heutigem Wissensstand und im Alter von 70 Jahren, wie Du es bist, mit der HB noch abgewartet, bis das PSA auf 2 ng/ml angestiegen wäre.

Und dann könnte man per PSMA/PET/CT abklären, wo der Anstieg herkommt.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Es wäre empfehlenswert, den Testosteronwert ermitteln zu lassen, um festzustellen, ob die HB ausreichend anspricht.

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe am 3.6. den nächsten Termin und da wird PSA und Testoteronwert festgestellt.

----------


## anonym

Der "Treffpunkt für die Metastasierten" wird auf der Webseite https://meta-treff.weebly.com/ weitergeführt.

Bitte Verbesserungsvorschläge, Neuigkeiten und Ideen hier posten.

----------


## lutzi007

> Der "Treffpunkt für die Metastasierten" wird auf der Webseite https://meta-treff.weebly.com/ weitergeführt.
> 
> Bitte Verbesserungsvorschläge, Neuigkeiten und Ideen hier posten.


Die Seite ist echt Klasse!
Lutz

----------


## RalfDm

> Der "Treffpunkt für die Metastasierten" wird auf der Webseite https://meta-treff.weebly.com/ weitergeführt. Bitte Verbesserungsvorschläge, Neuigkeiten und Ideen hier posten.


Daraus wird nichts. Dies ist nicht das Forum für fremde Webseiten. Beiträge dieser Art werden gelöscht.

----------


## Optimist

Was mir an den umfangreichen Seiten von  https://meta-treff.weebly.com/    gefällt ist, dass soweit ich gesehen habe, alle links zu deutschsprachigen Texten führen. 
Englische Texte, z. B. bei Studien, sind für mich kein Problem, aber viele Betroffene sind mit der englischen Sprache nicht oder nicht so gut vertraut und die Übersetzungsprogramme, zumindest die im Internet kostenlos angebotenen haben ihre Macken und verdrehen bisweilen die Aussagen eines englischen Textes.

Franz

----------


## lutzi007

> Was mir an den umfangreichen Seiten von  https://meta-treff.weebly.com/    gefällt ist, dass soweit ich gesehen habe, alle links zu deutschsprachigen Texten führen. 
> Englische Texte, z. B. bei Studien, sind für mich kein Problem, aber viele Betroffene sind mit der englischen Sprache nicht oder nicht so gut vertraut und die Übersetzungsprogramme, zumindest die im Internet kostenlos angebotenen haben ihre Macken und verdrehen bisweilen die Aussagen eines englischen Textes.
> 
> Franz


Lieber Franz, da gebe ich Dir voll Recht!
Lutz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Da kann man sich das ganze wild durcheinander Zusammemgetragene auch zu Gemüte führen, wenn man viel Zeit zu verschenken hat:

https://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=803&page=report

----------


## Optimist

> Da kann man sich das ganze wild durcheinander Zusammemgetragene auch zu Gemüte führen, wenn man viel Zeit zu verschenken hat:
> 
> https://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=803&page=report


Da kann ich jetzt nicht so recht folgen. 
Der von dir angegebene link führt zum Bericht von Ru61 in "myprostate". Ausführlich, aber chronologisch geordnet, ähnlich anderen Berichten in myprostate.

Franz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Dann scroll mal ganz nach unten. Da findest Du dann: * https://meta-treff.weebly.com/

*Lieber Franz, das möchte ich mir nicht antun.

Harald

----------


## lutzi007

> Dann scroll mal ganz nach unten. Da findest Du dann: * https://meta-treff.weebly.com/
> 
> *Lieber Franz, das möchte ich mir nicht antun.
> 
> Harald


Man muss ja nicht alles der Reihe nach durchlesen. Man klickt einfach da rein, wo es einen interessiert  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Georg_

Harald, ich glaube Du hast Dich da etwas zu sehr eingeschossen. Es ist eine optisch gut aufbereitete Linksammlung zu verschiedenen Artikel und Berichten, die für Prostatakrebspatienten interessant sein können. Da finde ich nichts verwerfliches dran.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Harald, ich glaube Du hast Dich da etwas zu sehr eingeschossen. Es ist eine optisch gut aufbereitete Linksammlung zu verschiedenen Artikel und Berichten, die für Prostatakrebspatienten interessant sein können. Da finde ich nichts verwerfliches dran.



Lieber Georg,

zugegeben hat der Rudolf (jetzt gesperrter anonym) sich ja noch das Sendungsbewußtsein bewahrt und hat in der Tat mit seiner Zusammenfasung etlicher Links, die auch nach eben noch einmal vorgenommener Betrachtung wirklich sehr gut und leicht verständlich wiederum unterteilt sind in infragekommende Einzelthemen, hervorragend für jeweils betroffene Patienten geeignet sind, recherchiert. 

Ganz im Gegensatz dazu der SeppS58 in der Ecke für die Austherapierten, der alles besser zu wissen schien und nur aussortierten Forumsusern erlaubte, in seinem thread aktiv zu werden. Mißverständnisse waren aus diesem Grund vorprogrammiert.

Harald

----------


## Reiner mit E

Ich habe Rudi vor ein paar Monaten kurz persönlich kennengelernt und kann nur sagen, das ich denke, er will ganz einfach Betroffenen durch seine Informationen Hilfe leisten.
Er selbst ist ja kein " leichter Fall " was seine Krankheiten betrifft und versucht natürlich auch sich selbst zu helfen. Aber schön, das er dieses Wissen dann weitergibt.  Warum er hier als anonymus posten muß, ich weis es nicht , es ist auch für mich nicht wichtig.
Wichtig ist für mich nur, das es Menschen gibt, die viel wissen und den " Unwissenden " weiterhelfen können . Sei es hier im Forum , sei es Rudi. 

Hier mal ein großes Danke an all diejenigen !!

Reiner

----------


## lutzi007

> Ich habe Rudi vor ein paar Monaten kurz persönlich kennengelernt und kann nur sagen, das ich denke, er will ganz einfach Betroffenen durch seine Informationen Hilfe leisten.
> Er selbst ist ja kein " leichter Fall " was seine Krankheiten betrifft und versucht natürlich auch sich selbst zu helfen. Aber schön, das er dieses Wissen dann weitergibt.  Warum er hier als anonymus posten muß, ich weis es nicht , es ist auch für mich nicht wichtig.
> Wichtig ist für mich nur, das es Menschen gibt, die viel wissen und den " Unwissenden " weiterhelfen können . Sei es hier im Forum , sei es Rudi. 
> 
> Hier mal ein großes Danke an all diejenigen !!
> 
> Reiner


Reiner, ich schließe mich Deinen Ausführungen gerne an.
Wir sollten uns hier auch nicht allzusehr zanken, sondern lieber versuchen, den Rest unseres Lebens zu genießen und uns dabei gegenseitig Unterstützung zu leisten  :L&auml;cheln: 
Lutz

----------


## lutzi007

Mir gefällt dieses Forum hier sehr gut.

Aber ich verstehe nicht, warum manche Leute hier so schnell gesperrt werden. Würde es denn nicht reichen, die entsprechenden "bösen" Beiträge zu löschen und erst mal eine Ermahnung auszusprechen. Und wenn das ein paar Mal vorkommt, dann erst eine befristete Sperrung anzukündigen?
Gerade schwer Betroffene Erkrankte möchten sich vielleicht auch mal mitteilen, treffen aber dann aufgrund ihrer gesundheitlichen Beschwerden nicht immer den "richtigen" Ton. Beleidigen dann "aus Versehen" andere, schlimmstenfalls auch schwer Betroffene oder frisch Diagnostizierte, die auf dem Zahnfleisch gehen. Und so eskaliert dann Alles und es kommt das Schwert der Sperrung.

Ralf, klar, da sind die strengen Forumsregeln, deren Einhaltung Du überwachst. Vom Prinzip her ist das auch gut so.
Aber ich finde die Regeln da etwas zu streng. Ich sage meiner noch lebenden, sehr alten Mutter, die manchmal wirklich sehr bösartig sein kann, ja in einem solchen Fall auch nicht: "Mutti, das war's. Du bist nicht mehr meine Mutter, auf Nimmerwiedersehen!"

Könnten da nicht auch "Hilfs-Moderatoren" zuständig sein für Beitragslöschungen und Ermahnungen. Und die "Super-Moderatoren" wie Du sprechen im Bedarfsfall eine zeitlich begrenzte Sperrung aus?

Lutz

----------


## MartinWK

Lieber Harald, deine erste Reaktion auf die Linksammlung war auch meine erste Reaktion. Es ehrt dich, so ein verträglicher Mensch zu sein und die Linksammlung von Rudi dann später doch zu würdigen. Ich denke weiterhin, dass die Benutzung einer Suchmaschine bessere Ergebnisse bringt, und ebenso die Suche im Forum hier. Und als geordneter Überblick ist der "Erste Rat" erste Wahl. Das Problem ist es doch nicht, einen Link zu finden, sondern Strukturen zu definieren.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Das Problem ist es doch nicht, einen Link zu finden, sondern Strukturen zu definieren.


Lieber Martin,

Deine Aussage trifft zu. Es gibt zwar Links, deren Inhalt auch versucht, möglichst exakt zu beschreiben, wie dies oder jenes zu handhaben ist. Aber jeder Fall ist individuell zu betrachten, soll heißen, man kann selten alles über einen Kamm scheren.




> Aber ich verstehe nicht, warum manche Leute hier so schnell gesperrt werden. Würde es denn nicht reichen, die entsprechenden "bösen" Beiträge zu löschen und erst mal eine Ermahnung auszusprechen.


Lutz, Du machst Dir zu viel Gedanken um Abläufe, die sich meist im Hintergrund dieses Forums abspielen, Natürlich kündigt Ralf vorher die gelbe Karte dem betreffenden User an. Aber bei klaren Verstößen, die sofort rot, also Sperrung auslösen, entfällt das. Ich weiß, wovon ich schreibe. 

Rudolfs account war meines Wissens von ihm selbst gekündigt worden. Und er hat sich als anonymus wieder registrieren lassen und über viele Wochen nur mitgelesen.

Dass er jetzt gleich bei Ralf Aufmerksamkeit erregte, ist verständlich. Und ich glaube kaum, das Ralf die Sperre ohne Weiteres zurücknimmt.

Ansonsten würde ich meinen, das Forum sollte so bleiben wie es ist, also keine Hilfsmoderatoren. Ralf bekommt das schon selbst noch hin.

Harald

----------


## lutzi007

> ...
> Ansonsten würde ich meinen, das Forum sollte so bleiben wie es ist, also keine Hilfsmoderatoren. Ralf bekommt das schon selbst noch hin.
> 
> Harald


Ja, Harald, bestimmt. Aber Ralf hätte dann auch Entlastung und müsste sich nicht um jede kleine Zankerei kümmern🤔
Sich ofter ärgern ist auch nicht gut für die Gesundheit.
Und es wäre dann auch schön, wenn wir die Hilfs-Moderatoren wählen könnten. So für 2 Jahre oder so.
LG Lutz

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hallo Lutz und auch die anderen 
anscheinend geht es hier nicht um kleinere Zankereien und die spielen sich in der Tat im HIntergrund ab. Allerdings weis ich dazu nichts genaues und möchte mich damit auch nicht näher belasten.

Was ich weis, ist , das Rudi viel hinsichtlich Informationen beiträgt und selbst gesundheitlich sehr angeschlagen ist. Ebenso Sepp, den ich auch kennengelernt habe, der wirklich schwerstkrank ist.

Lutz, Hilfs Moderatoren würden hier nichts bringen , da muß ich Harald zustimmen, denn für diese Art Forum darf und kann es nur einen Verantwortlichen geben. Die Verantwortung ist nicht gerade klein.

Allerdings finde ich  das es hier doch nicht um einen Konkurrenzkampf geht, wer welches Forum betreut, beziehungsweise wer wo was postet etc. 
Wir sind doch alle froh, wenn wir Informationen bekommen, welche uns weiter helfen können.

In diesem Sinne 
wünsche ich allen noch eine schöne Vorweihnachtszeit 

Reiner

----------


## lutzi007

Reiner,
Ok. Es waren halt nur so ein paar Ideen von mir, um was zu verbessern.
Ich kenne dieses Prinzip mit Supermoderator und einfachen Moderatoren von anderen Foren und finde das ganz effizient.
Ist auch OK, wenn alles so bleibt. Da habe ich ja eh keinen Einfluss drauf.
Ich wünsche natürlich Allen auch eine schöne Vorweihnachtszeit!
Lutz

----------


## Optimist

Ein Hinweis zur Diskussion um die webseite von Rudi:

*Für die Qualität der Seite spricht*, dass sie bei den links des Bundesverband Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe zu finden ist !

https://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/links

Rudi, ich gratuliere zu deinem Erfolg und hoffe dass du trotz angeschlagener Gesundheit die Zeit und Kraft findest deine Webseite weiter auszubauen.

Alles Gute
Franz

----------


## lutzi007

> Ein Hinweis zur Diskussion um die webseite von Rudi:
> 
> *Für die Qualität der Seite spricht*, dass sie bei den links des Bundesverband Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe zu finden ist !
> 
> https://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/links
> 
> Rudi, ich gratuliere zu deinem Erfolg und hoffe dass du trotz angeschlagener Gesundheit die Zeit und Kraft findest deine Webseite weiter auszubauen.
> 
> Alles Gute
> Franz


Ich schließe mich  den guten Wünschen an und freue mich, dass Engagement auch belohnt wird.
Lutz

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Lutz,



> Aber ich verstehe nicht, warum manche Leute hier so schnell gesperrt werden. Würde es denn nicht reichen, die entsprechenden "bösen" Beiträge zu löschen und erst mal eine Ermahnung auszusprechen. Und wenn das ein paar Mal vorkommt, dann erst eine befristete Sperrung anzukündigen?


vielleicht solltest Du Dir wieder einmal die Forumsregeln durchlesen. Du hast bei Deiner Registrierung bestätigt, dass Du das getan hast. Zur Erinnerung, dort steht unter Anderem:



> Die  Forumsbetreiber werden keine Toleranz gegenüber Forumsteilnehmern üben,  die gegen das Gebot der friedfertigen Kommunikation untereinander  verstoßen, und werden solche Forumsteilnehmer ein Mal nichtöffentlich  verwarnen. Bei einem erneuten Verstoß kann dem betreffenden Teilnehmer  ohne weitere Ankündigung oder Diskussion die Berechtigung zur aktiven  Teilnahme am Forum dauerhaft und in der Regel unwiderruflich entzogen  werden. Bei besonders gravierenden Verstößen gegen das Gebot der  friedlichen Kommunikation können die Forumsbetreiber die Berechtigung  zur aktiven Teilnahme am Forum auch ohne vorherige Verwarnung sofort  entziehen, dasselbe gilt für das Einstellen kommerzieller Werbung. Der  Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.


Und dort steht auch dies:



> Gemäß  Beschluss des Oberlandesgerichts Köln 19 U 2/00 vom 25.08.2000 steht  dem Betreiber eines sogenannten Chat-Rooms im Internet grundsätzlich ein  "virtuelles Hausrecht" zu, d. h. der Betreiber des Chats hat somit das  Recht und die Möglichkeit, Störer von der Teilnahme auszuschließen und  sie ggf. auf Unterlassung zu verklagen. BPS und KISP nehmen dieses  virtuelle Hausrecht gemeinsam für sich in Anspruch und werden es ggf.  durchsetzen. Sie behalten sich ferner das Recht vor, Beiträge, die mit  der Zielsetzung des Forums nicht zu vereinbaren sind, ohne weitere  Begründung oder Diskussion zu löschen.


Wer also des Forums verwiesen wurde und sich unter einer anderen Identität wieder hineinschleicht, begeht einen virtuellen Hausfriedensbruch und kann von den Forumsbetreibern BPS und KISP auf Unterlassung verklagt werden.

Ralf

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Ralf,

danke für Deine Hinweise. Selbstverständlich habe ich die Forumsregeln, sogar schon mehrmals, gelesen. Das letzte Mal habe ich sie gestern gelesen.

Da Du nicht auf meine Änderungsvorschläge eingegangen bist, gehe ich davon aus, dass sie Dir nicht gefallen.

Viele Grüße
Lutz

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Lutz

ich brauche keine Änderungsvorschläge in diesem Forum.

Dirk

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Dirk,
alles klar. Es ist so wie es ist  :L&auml;cheln: 
Lutz

----------


## Reiner mit E

Eigentlich gehts ja gar nicht groß um Änderungen, Lutz hats halt mal eingeworfen, das ist schon o.k.

Ursprünglich ging es um die Seite  https://meta-treff.weebly.com/ - Treffpunkt der Metastierten

Und wer sich mit Metastasen rum ärgern muß, der ist froh wenn es solche Informationen zusätzlich gibt. ( Man bedenke mal die Arbeit, die die Einzelperson Rudi hier geleistet hat )
Wir sitzen doch alle in gleichem Boot, egal ob Gleason  6 oder Gleason 10 ( die einen später , die anderen  früher )
Allen ein langes Leben und Zufriedenheit

Reiner

----------


## Optimist

> Ganz im Gegensatz dazu der SeppS58 in der Ecke für die Austherapierten, der alles besser zu wissen schien und nur aussortierten Forumsusern erlaubte, in seinem thread aktiv zu werden. Mißverständnisse waren aus diesem Grund vorprogrammiert.


Lieber Harald,

  ich verstehe nicht, warum du jetzt den ehemaligen Foristen SeppS58 attackierst. Der schwer erkrankte Sepp ist nicht mehr in Forum vertreten und kann sich gegen deinen Vorwurf nicht wehren.

Mit Sepp habe ich mich, als er noch im Forum war öfters ausgetauscht und bin bis heute mit ihm in Kontakt. *Seine Beiträge waren durchdacht, seine Ratschläge meist hilfreich und seine Kritik an Beiträgen anderer Foristen würde ich als konstruktiv bezeichnen. 
*
  Weder in seiner Forumszeit noch in der Zeit danach habe ich seine Worte als besserwisserisch empfunden. 

  Zum Schluss musste er sich im Forum über längere Zeit teilweise übler verbaler Angriffe erwehren. Da konnte er gelegentlich schon etwas gereizt reagieren, aber das hätte ich wohl auch nicht anders gemacht.

  Franz

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Lutz,



> Da Du nicht auf meine Änderungsvorschläge eingegangen bist, gehe ich davon aus, dass sie Dir nicht gefallen.


nein, tun sie nicht, weil sie nicht praktikabel sind. Nur soviel: Ich mache diesen Job seit Mai 2004, und ich denke ich weiß, was praktikabel ist und was nicht. Und: Das Forum hat zwei Betreiber, den BPS und die KISP. Wenn es um gravierende Dinge wie zum Beispiel einen Ausschluss aus dem Forum geht, findet eine Absprache zwischen diesen Beiden statt.

Ralf

----------


## lutzi007

Ralf, über15 Jahre ist ja wirklich schon eine lange Zeit. Das ist wohl alles auch ziemlich kompliziert 🤔
Ich hab wohl auch einfach zu wenig Ahnung davon.
Wünsche allen eine gute Nacht
Lutz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Lieber Harald,
> 
> ich verstehe nicht, warum du jetzt den ehemaligen Foristen SeppS58 attackierst. Der schwer erkrankte Sepp ist nicht mehr in Forum vertreten und kann sich gegen deinen Vorwurf nicht wehren.


Lieber Franz,

ich bitte höflich um Verständnis, wenn ich nun aus hoffentlich verständlichen Gründen zu Deinem gut gemeinten Vorwurf um den Forumsfrieden zu wahren, keine Stellungnahme mehr dazu abgeben möchte. Nur so viel: ich wiederhole mich, es gab Mißverständnisse auf beiden Seiten.

Herzliche Grüße 

Harald

----------


## RalfDm

Bevor jetzt jeder einzeln nachfragt: Die anfängliche Zustimmung zur Verlinkung auf Rudis Webseite wurde wieder zurückgezogen, der Link ist entfernt. Fragen nach den Gründen werde ich nicht beantworten.

Ralf

----------


## Dada Tao

Es gibt nicht nur die KISP-Website http://www.prostatakrebse.de/  mit den Texten von Georg_, sondern auch erstklassige Patentenführer und viele weitere interessante und neue Informationen im Netz über den metastasierten Prostatakrebs.

Es ist also an der Zeit den Thread „Treffpunkt der Metastasierten“ wieder zu beleben.

Empfehlen kann ich:
… die vielen aktuellen Webinare und Vorträge zum Thema Prostatakrebs & Medizin auf der Seite https://www.meta-treff.de/videos.html
.. die hochinteressanten und erstklassigen CME-Kurse https://www.meta-treff.de/cme-kurse.html 
… selbstverständlich die medizinischen Leitlinien die leider nicht jeder Neubetroffene kennt https://www.meta-treff.de/leitlinien.html
… die wichtigsten Informationen zusammengefasst in einer PDF-Datei  https://www.meta-treff.de/uploads/1/...5440/hilfe.pdf
… und die Prostatakrebs News sind immer einen Blick wert https://www.meta-treff.de/prostatakrebs-news


TAO

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hallo Tao ,

schön von Dir zu lesen :- ) 

Heute gerade gesehen,  als Ergänzung zu den Leitlinien, da die Ärzte immer so darauf pochen, sie müssen sich daran halten !

Ärzte müssen sich bei Krebspatienten nicht an die S 3 Leitlinien halten ! 

https://www.therapyselect.de/de/blog/leitlinien

So habe ich die Info auch noch auf einer anderen Seite gefunden, ( finde ich im Moment aber nicht mehr ) da hieß es Leitlinien sind kein Gesetz.

Wünsch Dir, das Du Dich bald wieder besser fühlen kannst !

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Dada Tao

> Heute gerade gesehen,  als Ergänzung zu den Leitlinien, da die Ärzte immer so darauf pochen, sie müssen sich daran halten !
> 
> Ärzte müssen sich bei Krebspatienten nicht an die S 3 Leitlinien halten !




Danke Reiner,

damit hast Du selbstverständlich recht.


gesundheitsinformation.de
*Was sind Leitlinien?*
https://www.gesundheitsinformation.d...eitlinien.html


awmf.org
*AWMF-Regelwerk Leitlinien
Einführung: Was sind Leitlinien?*
https://www.awmf.org/leitlinien/awmf...nfuehrung.html


awmf.org
*Es bleibt dabei: Leitlinien sind nicht rechtlich verbindlich*
https://www.awmf.org/die-awmf/awmf-a...rbindlich.html



TAO

----------


## Georg_

Ich denke Ärzte wollen vor allem vermeiden auf Schadenersatz verklagt zu werden. Wenn man leitliniengerecht behandelt, kann man sich gut gegen einen solchen Vorwurf wehren. Die durchgeführte Behandlung ist ja offiziell so empfohlen worden. Die Leitlinie ist daher nicht rechtlich verbindlich, schützt den Arzt aber vor Schadenersatzansprüchen. Und das ist den Ärzten sehr wichtig. Mir sagte eine Ärztin, sie hielte teilweise eine andere Behandlung für besser, würde sich aber aus haftungsrechtlichen Gründen an die Vorgaben halten. Prof. Schostak fragte einmal das Auditorium zu einer Therapie, die noch nicht in der Leitlinie stand: wenn sie selbst oder ein naher Angehöriger erkrankt ist, würden sie dann diese Therapie anwenden? Es ist also ein Unterschied, ob es ein Patient aus dem Wartezimmer ist oder ein naher Angehöriger des Arztes.
Mein Urologe hat Angst, dass die Krankenkasse von ihm das Geld für die teuren Tumormedikamente zurückfordert, wenn er sie nicht leitliniengerecht verschreibt. Ein halbes Jahr Xtandi etc. ist ein großer Teil seines Jahresertrages.

Rudi hat viele interessante Informationen zusammengetragen. Das poppige Design der Webseite ist allerdings etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Ich wollte mich damit aber nicht gegen die Empfehlungen der Leitlinie aussprechen, die sind schon sehr qualifiziert. Aber wie Prof. Graefen sagte, die Kritik setzt da an, was nicht in der Leitlinie steht.

----------


## Optimist

Ein Problem bei den Leitlinien ist, dass sie den ständig  neuen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen etwas hinterherhinken. 
Aber eine raschere Aktualisierung geht bei der enthaltenen Datenfülle und den zahlreichen Mitarbeitern kaum. 

Als Patient bin ich froh, dass es diese umfangreiche und qualitativ hochwertige Leitlinie zum Prostatakrebs gibt.

Franz

----------


## hartmuth

Wenn man bei PubMed nachschaut und durchstöbert, gibt es viele interessante Therapieansätze bzw. Medikamente, die eine Wirksamkeit bei Krebs belegen oder zumindest vermuten lassen. Allerdings sind diese Dokumentationen häufig Kleinstudien oder Laborexperimente, und deren Evidenz steht auf schwachen Beinen, weil die großen randomisierten kontrollierten Studien und damit die level-1-Evidenz fehlen. Aber diese RCT-Studien, die sehr aufwendig sind und finanziert sein wollen, sind in aller Regel dem Marktinteresse unterworfen. Es sollen Patente und Gewinn dabei herausspringen. So kommt eben nicht jede erfolgversprechende Therapie auf den Prüfstand. 

Wie heißt es so schön: Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence!

Als Patient kann ich mir meine Therapie heraussuchen, auch seitab von Leitlinie und RCT-Evidenz. Aber man muß auch den Arzt dazu finden, der den Weg mitgeht. Georg hat das Dilemma des Arztes ganz gut beschrieben. Aber leider machen es sich auch viele Ärzte dabei zu leicht.

----------


## Optimist

*mCRPC - Therapie
*
 Ein interessanter, etwas anderer Therapieansatz beim mCRPC, wird in dieser Studie vorgestellt:

  *Prostate cancer intensive, non-cross reactive therapy (PRINT) for CRPC: Interim analysis of efficacy endpoints.*
https://meetinglibrary.asco.org/record/198269/abstract

_Die Standardbehandlung des mCRPC mit sequentiellen Einzelwirkstoffen, die bis zur Resistenz verabreicht werden, kann aufgrund von heterogenen Tumoren, die aus Klonen bestehen, die unterschiedlich empfindlich auf die verfügbaren Therapien reagieren, begrenzt sein. Ein alternativer Ansatz besteht in der schnellen Abfolge von nicht kreuzresistenten Therapien, um die sensiblen Klone effizient zu eliminieren, die Resistenz abzuschwächen und die Toxizität zu minimieren_

  _Patienten mit mCRPC erhielten 3 konsekutive Behandlungsmodule, die jeweils 12 Wochen dauerten:_ 
_1. Abirateronacetat 1000 mg PO täglich + Prednison 5 mg PO BID;_ 
_2. Cabazitaxel 20 mg/m2 IV + Carboplatin AUC 4 IV q3 Wochen;_ 
_3. Enzalutamid 160 mg PO täglich + Radium-223 55 kBq/kg IV q4 Wochen (bei Patienten mit Knochenmetastasen)._ 
_Nach Abschluss des 9-monatigen Studienschemas setzten die Patienten die ADT allein fort..
_
_Fünf von 31 Patienten (16 %) konnten während des Überwachungszeitraums nach der Studie länger als ein Jahr mit einer alleinigen ADT weiterbehandelt werden
_
_Die Behandlung von mCRPC mit einem schnell zyklischen, nicht kreuzresistenten Therapieschema ist machbar, und eine Untergruppe von Patienten erreicht nach Abschluss der Studienbehandlung eine verlängerte Krankheitskontrolle unter ADT allein. Das schnelle Zyklieren verfügbarer CRPC-Therapien könnte kastrationsresistente Klone bei einer Untergruppe von Patienten eliminieren - ein Konzept, das weitere präklinische und klinische Untersuchungen rechtfertigt_

Franz

----------


## Dada Tao

Hallo Franz





> *mCRPC - Therapie
> *
>  Ein interessanter, etwas anderer Therapieansatz beim mCRPC, wird in dieser Studie vorgestellt:
> 
>   *Prostate cancer intensive, non-cross reactive therapy (PRINT) for CRPC: Interim analysis of efficacy endpoints.*
> https://meetinglibrary.asco.org/record/198269/abstract
> 
> _Die Standardbehandlung des mCRPC mit sequentiellen  Einzelwirkstoffen, die bis zur Resistenz verabreicht werden, kann  aufgrund von heterogenen Tumoren, die aus Klonen bestehen, die  unterschiedlich empfindlich auf die verfügbaren Therapien reagieren,  begrenzt sein. Ein alternativer Ansatz besteht in der schnellen Abfolge  von nicht kreuzresistenten Therapien, um die sensiblen Klone effizient  zu eliminieren, die Resistenz abzuschwächen und die Toxizität zu  minimieren_
> 
> ...




ein interessanter Therapieansatz, das finde ich auch.


Aber für ein Ansprechen von nur 16%, die nach der Studie über ein Jahr lang allein mit ADT behandelt wurden, die Medikamente:

Abirateronacetat (Zytiga)
Cabazitaxel 
Carboplatin
Enzalutamid (Xtandi) 
Radium-223

innerhalb  von 9 Monaten einzusetzen (und so zu verbraten), die nach so einer  Anwendung evtl. (nach meiner Laien-Meinung mit ziemlicher Sicherheit)  bei einen späteren Therapie-Einsatz nicht mehr voll Wirksam sind, halte  ich für nicht sehr sinnvoll.


Denke hier wollen die Hersteller  Sanofi (Cabazitaxel) und Bayer (Radium-223), die diese Studie  finanzieren, von der Wirksamkeit von Abirateronacetat und Enzalutamid  profitieren.


Es dürfte auch sehr schwer sein, diese  Therapie-Abfolge außerhalb einer Studie von einen deutschen Urologen  verordnet zu bekommen.


TAO

----------


## Hans-J.

Tao, Franz @all,




> Abirateronacetat (Zytiga)
> Cabazitaxel 
> Carboplatin
> Enzalutamid (Xtandi) 
> Radium-223
> 
> innerhalb  von 9 Monaten einzusetzen (und so zu verbraten), die nach so  einer  Anwendung evtl. (nach meiner Laien-Meinung mit ziemlicher  Sicherheit)  bei einen späteren Therapie-Einsatz nicht mehr voll Wirksam  sind, halte  ich für nicht sehr sinnvoll.


Da ich Abi, Radium 223, und Xtandi versuchte, konnte ich mich von der sehr bescheidenen Wirkung/Unwirksamkeit und den Nebenwirkungen selber überzeugen, ehe ich dieses harte Statement abgebe.

Zudem kommt noch hinzu, dass Abi in Verbindung mit dem Alphastrahler Radium 223 bei mir zu Knochenbrüchen führte. Die spätere Warnung konnte mich nicht vor dem Schaden bewahren.

Zudem muß die Frage erlaubt sein, was hier dem Betroffenen zugemutet wird. In 9 Monaten dieses Regime ertragen zu müssen.

@Franz



> innerhalb  von 9 Monaten einzusetzen (und so zu verbraten), die nach so   einer  Anwendung evtl. (nach meiner Laien-Meinung mit ziemlicher   Sicherheit)  bei einen späteren Therapie-Einsatz nicht mehr voll Wirksam   sind, halte  ich für nicht sehr sinnvoll.


Hier findet Euer kritisches Statement meine volle Zustimmung und Bestätigung.

Hans-J.

----------


## Optimist

Hallo TAO,

 Nach der Anwendung des Behandlungsschemas von PRINT sind die Medikamente meiner Meinung nach  nicht verbraten.
Es gibt Erkenntnisse zur *rechallange* von austherapierten Patienten zu Cabazitaxel mit 80% Ansprechen.

https://www.deutschesgesundheitsport...andelt-werden/

  _In solchen Fällen kommt dann in der Regel eine Chemotherapie mit den Zytostatika Docetaxel oder Cabazitaxel zum Einsatz. Aber auch die neuartige Hormontherapie mit den Wirkstoffen Enzalutamid oder Abirateron steht dann noch zur Verfügung. Wurden diese Behandlungen jedoch ausgeschöpft, sind die weiteren Behandlungsmöglichkeiten begrenzt._

"._..Forscher fanden nun heraus, dass der Wirkstoff Cabazitaxel auch dann noch wirksam sein kann, wenn der Patient bereits mehrere Therapien  auch bereits eine mit Cabazitaxel  hinter sich hatte..._"
  -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ausgeschöpft, heißt Anwendung bis nicht mehr wirksam. Wenn die Anwendung nur eine begrenzte Zeit erfolgt, könnte nach  Ausschaltung kastrationsresistenter Klone und Abschwächung der Resistenz eine rechallenge mit Enza, Abi oder Cabazitaxel bei bestimmten Patientengruppen Erfolge zeigen.

  Zu Enzalutamid und rechallenge fällt mir spontan die CHEIRON-Studie ein.

  _Enzalutamide (E) re-challenge as second-line in metastatic castration-resistant prostate cancer (mCRPC) patients (pts) treated with first-line enzalutamide + docetaxel (D): Preliminary results of a post-progression analysis of CHEIRON trial._

https://ascopubs.org/doi/abs/10.1200/JCO.2020.38.6_suppl.123?af=R&

_Übs. aus abstract
Bei Patienten, die in der CHEIRON-Studie die Erstlinientherapie mit DE erhalten hatten, erwies sich die Wiedereinführung von E nach Absetzen der Therapie als praktikabel und führte zu einer verlängerten Krankheitskontrolle im Vergleich zu den anderen Therapieoptionen nach Progression._

  -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zurück zu PRINT

  Diese Studie zeigt eine Möglichkeit einigen kastrationsresistenten Männern zu helfen. Weitere Studien zum Thema werden benötigt um die ersten Ergebnisse der PRINT-Studie zu bestätigen und die Anwendungserfolge weiter zu verbessern. 
  Wenn mCRPC-Betroffenen (in hoffentlich nicht zu ferner Zukunft) mit der Überprüfung, Verbesserung und Fortführung  des Ansatzes der  PRINT-Studie  geholfen werden könnte, dann darf damit auch Geld verdient werden.

  Franz

----------


## Hans-J.

@Franz,

jetzt haben wir in Sterio gepostet.

----------


## Optimist

> @Franz,
> 
> jetzt haben wir in Sterio gepostet.


Hans-J.,
die Kritik kommt von TAO.

Mir geht es um den neuen Denkansatz, der sicher verbesserungswürdig ist. 
Und Rechallange bei geeigneten Patienten, da sehe ich großes Potential.

Und als Patient mit guten Erfahrungen mit Docetaxel (im hormonsensitiven Status) denke ich im meinen Fall auch über eine - wenn es erforderlich sein sollte - Docetaxel-rechellange nach.
Studie dazu habe ich schon eingestellt oder werde sie bringen, jetzt drängt die Zeit, mein Pflegefall wartet.

Franz

----------


## Dada Tao

Lieber Hans-J.




> Da ich Abi, Radium 223, und Xtandi versuchte, konnte ich mich von der sehr bescheidenen Wirkung/Unwirksamkeit und den Nebenwirkungen selber überzeugen, ehe ich dieses harte Statement abgebe.
> 
> Zudem kommt noch hinzu, dass Abi in Verbindung mit dem Alphastrahler Radium 223 bei mir zu Knochenbrüchen führte. Die spätere Warnung konnte mich nicht vor dem Schaden bewahren.




für Dich kam der Rote-Hand-Brief leider zu spät,
aber für alle anderen:

*Rote-Hand-Brief Bayer (19. März 2018)
Radium-223-dichlorid (Xofigo®) kontraindiziert in Kombination mit Abirateronacetat und Prednisolon/Prednison*
https://glo.mmi-cms.de/documents/rot...-märz-2018.pdf 


TAO

----------


## Optimist

TAO,

neben Abiraterone/Xofigo wird im Rote Hand Brief (2018) auch die Kombination Xofigo/Enzalutamid angesprochen:

  "-_ Xofigo ist nun in der Kombination mit Abirateronacetat und Prednison/Prednisolon kontraindiziert solange die Überprüfung noch nicht abgeschlossen ist.
__-  Die Sicherheit und Wirksamkeit von Xofigo in Kombination mit  Androgenrezeptor-Antagonisten der zweiten Generation, wie z.B.  Enzalutamid (Xtandi), sind nicht nachgewiesen_.

In der PRINT-Studie kommt u.a. Enzalutamid kombiniert mit Xofigo zum Einsatz.
  Bisher zeigen, die mir bekannten neueren Studien zu Xofigo und Enzalutamid, keine Hinweise auf eine erhöhte Sturzgefahr oder eine erhöhte Zahl von Knochenbrüchen.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  _Open Label Phase II Study of Enzalutamide with Concurrent Administration of Radium 223 Dichloride in Patients with Castration-Resistant Prostate Cancer_ (2020)
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32475774/

_Conclusions: Safety and tolerability of combinatorial use of enzalutamide and Ra 223 were demonstrated. Subjects experienced improvements in quality of life and pain, without unexpected toxicities nor increases in falls, fractures, or deaths. Phase III combination trials of Ra 223 with novel oral hormonal agents are ongoing to further evaluate radiographic progression and overall survival benefit._
_
Schlussfolgerungen: Sicherheit und Verträglichkeit der kombinierten Anwendung von Enzalutamid und Ra 223 wurden nachgewiesen. Die Probanden erfuhren Verbesserungen der Lebensqualität und der Schmerzen, ohne unerwartete Toxizitäten oder eine Zunahme von Stürzen, Frakturen oder Todesfällen. Phase-III-Kombinationsstudien von Ra 223 mit neuen oralen Hormonpräparaten sind im Gange, um die radiologische Progression und den Vorteil für das Gesamtüberleben weiter zu untersuchen._

  -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Adding Xtandi to Xofigo Does Not Raise Risk of Bone Issues in CRPC, Study Says_ (2019)
https://prostatecancernewstoday.com/...?cn-reloaded=1

_Metastatic castration-resistant prostate cancer (CRPC) patients who receive Xtandi (enzalutamide) plus Xofigo (radium-223) in a real-world setting do not experience more fractures or bone-related events than those given Xofigo alone, an observational study shows._
_This has been a common concern for metastatic CRPC patients, among whom Xofigo is associated with an increased risk of fractures, particularly when used in combination with other treatments such as  Zytiga (abiraterone acetate) and glucocorticoids._
_
Patienten mit metastasiertem kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs (CRPC), die Xtandi (Enzalutamid) plus Xofigo (Radium-223) in einer realen Umgebung erhalten, erleiden nicht mehr Frakturen oder knochenbezogene Ereignisse als diejenigen, die Xofigo allein erhalten, zeigt eine Beobachtungsstudie._
_Dies ist ein häufiges Problem bei Patienten mit metastasiertem CRPC, bei denen Xofigo mit einem erhöhten Frakturrisiko in Verbindung gebracht wird, insbesondere wenn es in Kombination mit anderen Behandlungen wie Zytiga (Abirateronacetat) und Glukokortikoiden eingesetzt wird.
_
Franz

----------


## Georg_

In dieser Studie hat man Zoledronsäure oder Denosumab beim Einsatz von Xtandi und Radium-223 ergänzt. Damit wurden keine vermehrten Knochenbrüche mehr festgestellt.
https://meetinglibrary.asco.org/record/172905/abstract

----------


## Dada Tao

Hallo Franz, Georg, Hans-J. und Interessierte





> _Patienten mit metastasiertem kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs (CRPC), die Xtandi (Enzalutamid) plus Xofigo (Radium-223) in einer realen Umgebung erhalten, erleiden nicht mehr Frakturen oder knochenbezogene Ereignisse als diejenigen, die Xofigo allein erhalten, zeigt eine Beobachtungsstudie._
> _Dies ist ein häufiges Problem bei Patienten mit metastasiertem CRPC, bei denen Xofigo mit einem erhöhten Frakturrisiko in Verbindung gebracht wird, insbesondere wenn es in Kombination mit anderen Behandlungen wie Zytiga (Abirateronacetat) und Glukokortikoiden eingesetzt wird._



Das eigentliche Problem mit Xofigo (Radium-223-dichlorid bzw. Alpharadin) ist das der Zusatznutzen zur "Zweckmäßigen Vergleichstherapie" (bzw. BSC = Best Supportive Care = bestmögliche unterstützende Behandlung) nicht belegt ist.



siehe:


Institut für Qualität und Wirtschaftlichkeit im Gesundheitswesen ( IQWiG )
IQWiG-Berichte  Nr. 791 (Stand:11.07.2019)
*Radium-223-dichlorid (Prostatakarzinom)  Nutzenbewertung gemäß §    35a SGB V (neue wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse)
*Seite 35 - 4.2 Medizinischer Nutzen und medizinischer Zusatznutzen im Verhältnis zur zweckmäßigen Vergleichstherapie 
https://www.g-ba.de/downloads/92-975...55.pdf#page=35

Zitat: 
"_Wahrscheinlichkeit und Ausmaß des Zusatznutzens:_ *Zusatznutzen nicht belegt*"



siehe auch:

Gemeinsamer Bundesausschuss (Beschlussfassung: 17.10.2019)
Nutzenbewertung nach § 35a SGB V
*Nutzenbewertungsverfahren zum Wirkstoff Radium-223-dichlorid (Erneute Nutzenbewertung § 13: Prostatakarzinom)*
https://www.g-ba.de/bewertungsverfah...bewertung/455/




TAO

----------


## Georg_

Hier ein guter Vortrag (in deutsch) über Radium-223 von Dr. Bögemann nach der Änderung der Indikation für Radium-223 in Europa:
https://dgu.conference2web.com/#reso...rapie-des-crpc

Er weist darauf hin, dass die beobachteten Nebenwirkungen nicht auftreten wenn gleichzeitig Zoledronsäure oder Denosumab gegeben wird. Auch, das ansonsten die Nebenwirkungen von Radium-223 sehr gering sind und man es besser, wie früher möglich, zu Beginn der Hormonresistenz einsetzen würde.

----------


## Dada Tao

Ein sehr interessanter Artikel (und vielleicht ein erster, winzig kleiner Hoffnungsschimmer für Betroffene mit Knochenmetastasen?)
(Leider aber in englischer Sprache / Die Website am besten mit dem Chrome Browser aufrufen und sich die Seite automatisch übersetzen lassen)


Harnessing the power of antibodies to fight bone metastasis
*Die Kraft von Antikörpern nutzen, um Knochenmetastasen zu bekämpfen*
https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/7/26/eabf2051


siehe auch:
Drug doubles down on bone cancer, metastasis
*Medikament wirkt doppelt gegen Knochenkrebs und Metastasen*
https://news.rice.edu/2021/06/23/dru...er-metastasis/


Zitat daraus:
„_Xiao hofft, den Wirkstoff in eine klinische Studie zu bringen und sieht Potenzial für maßgeschneiderte Konjugate zur Behandlung anderer Tumoren, die zu Metastasen neigen, einschließlich Prostatakrebs._“


TAO



Bitte beachten: Leider dauert die Entwicklung neuer Medikamente oft Jahre, manchmal sogar Jahrzehnte und oft erweisen sich große Erwartungen auf neue Wirkstoffe, Techniken und Therapien als Trugschluss und in der Entwicklung schaffen es leider nur die allerwenigsten Medikamente bis zur Zulassung und Marktreife.
Aber es gibt Hoffnung auf neue wirksamere Medikamente und bessere Therapien.

----------


## Dada Tao

Neues von der PEACE-1-Studie:

*Die Wirkung der antihormonellen Therapie bei Prostatakrebs verstärken*
(Wirkstoff, der Zytochrom P-450c17 hemmt)
https://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/onk...rstaerken.html


Zitat daraus:
"_Wie sich zeigte, verbesserte sich unter der Dreifachtherapie das Überleben, ohne dass die Krankheit weiter voranschritt, um ca. 2,5 Jahre und damit deutlich._"



TAO



Mehr News für Metastasierte auf:
https://www.meta-treff.de/prostatakrebs-news

----------


## Optimist

Ein interessanter Forschungsansatz für Betroffene mit Knochenmetastasen:

  _Rolle von Neuropilin 2 bei der Metastasierung von Prostatakrebs in die Knochen_

https://biermann-medizin.de/rolle-vo...?cn-reloaded=1
  _Ein internationales Forscherteam unter Beteiligung der Universität Bonn zeigt, dass eine Blockade des Proteins Neuropilin 2 neue Behandlungsmethoden des knochenmetastasierten Prostatakarzinoms ermöglichen könnte.
_
_..Wir sind dabei, Wirkstoffe zu suchen, die das Neuropilin 2 hemmen, sagt Muders. Ein Ansatz sind sogenannte Nanopartikel, die zusammen mit Prof. Achim Aigner von der Universität Leipzig entwickelt werden. Auch prüfen die Wissenschaftler in enger transatlantischer Kooperation, ob es bereits Medikamente auf dem Markt gibt, die das Neuropilin blockieren können._


  Franz

----------


## Georg_

Tao,

der Bericht auf dem ONKO Internetportal ist meines Erachtens falsch. Einen etwas ausführlicheren Bericht über die PEACE-1 Studie, so wie sie auf der ASCO vorgestellt wurde, findet man hier: https://www.urotoday.com/conference-...cer-mcspc.html

Die Dreifach-Therapie ist also Abirateron, Docetaxel und Hormontherapie. Von P-450c17 findet sich da nichts. 
Das auf der ASCO vorgestellte Zwischenergebnis ist, dass Abirateron gute Wirkung zeigt, wenn es als drittes Mittel zu der Kombination Hormontherapie+Docetaxel ergänzt wird.

Aus diesem Wikipedia-Artikel entnehme ich, dass das Zytochrom P-450c17 als CYP17A1 abgekürzt wird und mit Abirateron gehemmt werden kann. Dadurch wird die Testosteronproduktion im Körper gehemmt. Daher ist wohl im ONKO Internetportal mit dem neuen Wirkstoff Abirateron gemeint. Dies wird ja als neues Mittel zu ADT+Docetaxel ergänzt. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CYP17A1#As_a_drug_target

Georg

----------


## Dada Tao

> der Bericht auf dem ONKO Internetportal ist meines Erachtens falsch. Einen etwas ausführlicheren Bericht über die PEACE-1 Studie, so wie sie auf der ASCO vorgestellt wurde, findet man hier: https://www.urotoday.com/conference-...cer-mcspc.html
> 
> Die Dreifach-Therapie ist also Abirateron, Docetaxel und Hormontherapie. Von P-450c17 findet sich da nichts. 
> Das auf der ASCO vorgestellte Zwischenergebnis ist, dass Abirateron gute Wirkung zeigt, wenn es als drittes Mittel zu der Kombination Hormontherapie+Docetaxel ergänzt wird.
> 
> Aus diesem Wikipedia-Artikel entnehme ich, dass das Zytochrom P-450c17 als CYP17A1 abgekürzt wird und mit Abirateron gehemmt werden kann. Dadurch wird die Testosteronproduktion im Körper gehemmt. Daher ist wohl im ONKO Internetportal mit dem neuen Wirkstoff Abirateron gemeint. Dies wird ja als neues Mittel zu ADT+Docetaxel ergänzt. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CYP17A1#As_a_drug_target
> 
> Georg



Danke Georg,

für Deine Richtigstellung und den ausgezeichneten Link mit aktuellen Informationen zur PEACE-1-Studie.

Es handelt sich bei dem Wirkstoff, im Bericht des ONKO Internetportal, offensichtlich um Abirateron.



Das CYP17A1 eine Abkürzung von Zytochrom P-450c17 ist, war mir leider nicht bekannt. Sorry.


TAO

----------


## Dada Tao

Es gibt einen neuen CME-Kurs:


cme-kurs.de
Dr. Stefan Machtens, Bergisch Gladbach
*Neues zum mCRPC (Metastasiertes kastrationsresistentes Prostatakarzinom)
*https://www.cme-kurs.de/lektionen/neues-zum-mcrpc/



TAO

----------


## Georg_

Dr. Machtens hätte erwähnen sollen, dass Sipuleucel-T in Europa nicht zugelassen ist.

Dem Titel des Kurses entsprechend neu fände ich diese Studie: "Metastasis-directed Therapy Prolongs Efficacy of Systemic Therapy" https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32536574/  Aber die Daten sind noch nicht sicher genug für einen cme-kurs.

Hier noch eine weitere Studie, die SBRT in CRPC Patienten untersucht hat:
https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...540?via%3Dihub
https://www.degro.org/ag-stereotaxie...cer-Lohaus.pdf

----------


## Dada Tao

> Dr. Machtens hätte erwähnen sollen, dass Sipuleucel-T in Europa nicht zugelassen ist.



Da muss ich Dir natürlich Recht geben.


Deshalb zu Sipuleucel-T aktuelles Hintergrundwissen (in deutscher Sprache):

*Individualisierte Immuntherapie von Tumorerkrankungen mittels Peptidimpfstoffen  Funktioniert das vielleicht doch?*
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/art...ticle_3227.pdf







> Dem Titel des Kurses entsprechend neu fände ich diese Studie: "Metastasis-directed Therapy Prolongs Efficacy of Systemic Therapy" https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32536574/



*Metastasengerichtete Therapie verlängert die Wirksamkeit der systemischen Therapie und verbessert die klinischen Ergebnisse bei Oligoprogressivem kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs*

Zitat daraus:
"_Hintergrund: Verfügbare Therapien für das kastrationsresistente Prostatakarzinom (CRPC) bieten einen minimalen Überlebensvorteil; Daher besteht ein Interesse an der metastasierten Therapie (MDT) bei oligometastasierten oder oligoprogressiven Erkrankungen, um die Ergebnisse zu verbessern._"
(Anmerkung: Die Website https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7648007/pdf/103_2020_Article_3227.pd am besten mit dem Chrome-Browser automatisch übersetzen lassen)


Wie wahr, deshalb sollte man (meiner Meinung nach) alles versuchen die Kastrationsresistenz solange wie möglich hinauszuzögern.







> Hier noch eine weitere Studie, die SBRT in CRPC Patienten untersucht hat:
> https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...540?via%3Dihub
> https://www.degro.org/ag-stereotaxie...cer-Lohaus.pdf



*Kann die lokale ablative Strahlentherapie kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebs in ein früheres Krankheitsstadium zurückführen?*

Recht interessant.

----------------------------------


Leider wird auf eine Polymetastasierung in keinen Beitrag eingegangen,
auch eine Google-Suche
https://www.google.com/search?client...w=1920&bih=938
bringt hier recht wenig.

Die Metastasierten mit Polymetastasierung stehen hier leider weiter am Abgrund.




TAO

----------


## Georg_

Der Gedanke ist folgender: wenn man im kastrationsresistenten Stadium z.B. drei Metastasen findet, so dürften sich darin vor allem resistente Tumorzellen befinden, sonst wären sie unter ADT nicht zu erkennbarer Größe gewachsen. Wenn man nun mit Bestrahlung diese resistenten Tumorzellen zerstört, so hat man den größten Teil der resistenten Zellen zerstört und die Situation ist wieder ein kastrations-sensitives PCa mit wachsenden resistenten Zellen. In einer solchen Situation wirkt die normale ADT wieder, wie z.B. Lohaus beobachtet hat.

Für Polymetastasierung habe ich auch kein durchschlagendes Therapiekonzept. Da wäre eine Lu177/Ac225 Kombinationstherapie. Oder die Studie von Dr. Palma, über die ich hier berichtet hatte: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...-50-Metastasen Aber dafür muss man erstmal jemanden in Deutschland finden, der bereit ist sich an dieser Studie zu beteiligen. Dr. Palma erwartet nicht, dass damit die Patienten kuriert werden, aber er hofft schon auf einen erheblichen Zeitgewinn. Schließlich haben Immuntherapien vereinzelt sehr gute Erfolge erzielt.

----------


## Optimist

> .....Leider wird auf eine Polymetastasierung in keinen Beitrag eingegangen,.....Die Metastasierten mit Polymetastasierung stehen hier leider weiter am Abgrund....


Tao,
ganz so düster seh ich als Betroffener die Situation nicht.
Generell ist zu unterscheiden zwischen Polymetastasierung bereits bei der Diagnose, hier können in einigen Fällen durch systemische Therapien, z. B Docetaxel für etliche Jahre die Metastasen verschwinden. 
Zu Polymetastasen gibt es immer wieder Hinweise in Studien zur Oligometastasierung, oft so nebenbei erwähnt.

Vor Jahren habe ich beim Querlesen eine Arbeit gefunden, in der die Docetaxelwirkung bei de-novo-Polymetastasierung mit dem Gleason-Status in Verbindung gebracht wurde.
Kennt jemand diese Studie ? Erstellt ungefähr 2016.

Schlechter sind die Prognosen für Männer mit Polymetastasen nach Kastrationsresistenz, hier bewirken die (mir) bekannten Behandlungen lediglich Verbesserungen von wenigen Monaten.  

Franz

----------


## LowRoad

Nach dem Eintritt der Kastrationsresistenz gibt es ein kleines zeitliches Behandlungsfenster für gezielte Metastasenbehandlung. Stichwort 'Oligoresistant'  oder auch 'Oligoprogressive', wo sich die Progression erstmal nur in einzelnen Läsionen darstellt, und somit behandlungsfähig erscheint. Leider ein noch zu wenig beachteter Therapieansatz momentan.

Aber klar ist auch: Lebenszeit wird zu Beginn der Erkrankung gewonnen, nicht zum Schluss. Da steht dann doch irgendwann die Lebensqualität im Vordergrund.

----------


## Dada Tao

> Nach dem Eintritt der Kastrationsresistenz gibt es ein kleines zeitliches Behandlungsfenster für gezielte Metastasenbehandlung. Stichwort 'Oligoresistant'  oder auch 'Oligoprogressive', wo sich die Progression erstmal nur in einzelnen Läsionen darstellt, und somit behandlungsfähig erscheint. Leider ein noch zu wenig beachteter Therapieansatz momentan.




Hallo LowRoad,
das sehe ich genauso



Informationen dazu:


*Kurative Strahlentherapie von Oligometastasen: Langzeitergebnisse der SABR-COMET-Studie* (2021)
https://link.springer.com/content/pd...21-01745-w.pdf


*Metastasen-direktive Therapie beim Prostatakrebsrezidiv* (2020)
https://www.martini-klinik.de/filead...ebsrezidiv.pdf

----------


## Dada Tao

> ganz so düster seh ich als Betroffener die Situation nicht.
> Generell ist zu unterscheiden zwischen Polymetastasierung bereits bei  der Diagnose, hier können in einigen Fällen durch systemische Therapien,  z. B Docetaxel für etliche Jahre die Metastasen verschwinden.




Franz,

bei de-novo-Polymetastasierung ist selbst bei frühzeitigen Einsatz der neuen Erweiterten Hormontherapie (mit  Apalutamid (Erleada), Abirateron (Zytiga) oder Enzalutamid (Xtandi))  oder der frühen Docetaxel (Taxotere) Chemotherapie die  Kastrationsresistenz leider meist schon nach wenigen Jahren erreicht.



Siehe:


*LATITUDE-Studie - Wie Prostatakrebs und Metastasen behandeln? (Abirateron)*
https://www.prostata.de/magazin/ther...atitude-studie


*TITAN-Studie  - eine Phase 3-Studie mit Apalutamid versus Placebo in Patienten mit  metastasiertem kastrationssensitiven Prostatakarzinom, die eine  Androgendeprivationstherapie erhalten*
https://www.professionalabstracts.co...80&system=list


*CHAARTED-Studie - Frühe Chemotherapie verlängert das Überleben (Docetaxel)*
https://www.prostata.de/magazin/medi...das-ueberleben


*ENZAMET-Studie - Metastasierer Prostatakrebs: Upfront mit Antiandrogen Enzalutamid erhöht 3-Jahres-Überlebensrate auf 80%*
https://deutsch.medscape.com/artikelansicht/4907989



Die Lage bei de-novo-Polymetastasierung ist und bleibt leider mehr als düster.



TAO

----------


## Optimist

> Franz,
> 
> bei de-novo-Polymetastasierung ist selbst bei frühzeitigen Einsatz der neuen Erweiterten Hormontherapie (mit  Apalutamid (Erleada), Abirateron (Zytiga) oder Enzalutamid (Xtandi))  oder der frühen Docetaxel (Taxotere) Chemotherapie die  Kastrationsresistenz leider meist schon nach wenigen Jahren erreicht...


Tao,
das stimmt schon, meist sind es einige, wenige Jahre. Aber es sind gewonnene Jahre ! 

Polymetastasen beginnen bei >5 Metastasen, meine Metastasen waren bei Diagnose nicht zählbar und trotzdem habe ich jetzt seit der Diagnose 4 Jahre ohne Progression hinter mir, Jahre die ich nicht missen möchte.  Düstere Phasen gab es kurzzeitig, aber erträglich.

Und man sollte nicht nur den Krebs sehen. Autounfall, Herzinfarkt etc. können unverhofft das Leben beenden. 
Wenn in in ein paar oder mehr Jahren, vielleicht krebsbedingt mein Ende bevorsteht, was solls, ich habe  gelebt.

Franz

----------


## Dada Tao

> Tao,
> das stimmt schon, meist sind es einige, wenige Jahre. Aber es sind gewonnene Jahre !
> 
> Polymetastasen beginnen bei >5 Metastasen, meine Metastasen waren bei Diagnose nicht zählbar und trotzdem habe ich jetzt seit der Diagnose 4 Jahre ohne Progression hinter mir, Jahre die ich nicht missen möchte. Düstere Phasen gab es kurzzeitig, aber erträglich.
> 
> Und man sollte nicht nur den Krebs sehen. Autounfall, Herzinfarkt etc. können unverhofft das Leben beenden.
> Wenn in ein paar oder mehr Jahren, vielleicht krebsbedingt mein Ende bevorsteht, was solls, ich habe gelebt.
> 
> Franz




Lieber Franz,

Dein Krankheitsverlauf ist sehr selten, um nicht zu sagen einzigartig.
Hier kann man von Dir nicht auf andere schließen und Dein Krankheitsverlauf ändert auch gar nichts an der recht mauen Überlebensstatistik bei Polymetastasierung.

„Düstere Phasen“ kennt wahrscheinlich jeder Schwerbetroffene und ob man „gewonnene Jahre“ hat und „viele Jahre verliert“ kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


Franz, Dir wünsche ich aber auf jeden Fall
weiterhin eine erfolgreiche Therapie
und viele „gewonnene Jahre“


TAO

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Franz, Dir wünsche ich aber auf jeden Fall
> weiterhin eine erfolgreiche Therapie
> und viele gewonnene Jahre


Lieber Franz,

das wünsche auch ich Dir.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Optimist

Danke Tao und Harald,

ich wünsche Euch ebenfalls erfolgreiche und nicht zu anstrengende Therapien.




> Lieber Franz,
> 
> Dein Krankheitsverlauf ist sehr selten, um nicht zu sagen einzigartig....


  Selten ja, aber auf keinen Fall einzigartig.

  Dazu ein Blick in diese vor kurzem von mir eingestellte Studie.

https://europepmc.org/article/med/33047850

Von 1364 Patienten hatten bei der Erstdiagnose 21 Pat. viszerale Metastasen, davon 18 Pat. Lungen- und 2 Pat. Lebermetastasen. Angaben zur Anzahl der Lungenmetastasen/Patient finden sich keine. Diese viszeralen de-novo Metastasen hatten eine bessere Prognose als später auftretende viszerale Metastasen.

_Compared with the group with VM at diagnosis, survival after diagnosis of VM following treatment was significantly shorter._

  -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Mittlerweile ist bekannt, dass wenn überwiegend  Lungenmetastasen vorliegen, egal ob sie bereits bei der Erstdiagnose entdeckt werden oder ob sie erst später im Verlauf der Erkrankung auftreten, dass diese eine bessere Prognose als Lebermetastasen haben. Davon habe ich mehrmals im Forum berichtet.

  Unter diesen Gesichtspunkten ist mein bisheriger Krankheitsverlauf nichts Ungewöhnliches. 

  Franz

----------


## Dada Tao

> Selten ja, aber auf keinen Fall einzigartig.
> 
>   Dazu ein Blick in diese vor kurzem von mir eingestellte Studie.
> 
> https://europepmc.org/article/med/33047850
> 
> Von 1364 Patienten hatten bei der Erstdiagnose 21 Pat. viszerale Metastasen, davon 18 Pat. Lungen- und 2 Pat. Lebermetastasen. Angaben zur Anzahl der Lungenmetastasen/Patient finden sich keine. Diese viszeralen de-novo Metastasen hatten eine bessere Prognose als später auftretende viszerale Metastasen.



Und wieviel von den 21 Patienten hatten einen PSA-Wert von 1.000
und nicht zählbare Metastasen bei der Diagnose?

Denke mit "sehr selten" und "geradezu einzigartig" liege ich schon richtig.

TAO

----------


## Dada Tao

Übersicht aktuelle CME-Kurse I:



*MedLearning*
Zertifizierte Online-Fortbildung für Ärzte
https://cme.medlearning.de/



Prof. Dr. med. Martin G. Mack | Facharzt für Diagnostische Radiologie 
*Bildgebende Diagnostik von Knochenmetastasen*
https://cme.medlearning.de/amgen/bil..._rez/index.htm


Prof. Dr. Dr. Hartmut Link | Praxis für Hämatologie und Onkologie, Kaiserslautern
*Therapie von Knochenmetastasen*
https://cme.medlearning.de/amgen/the...rez3/index.htm


Prof. Dr. med. Claus Belka | Direktor der Klinik und Poliklinik für Strahlentherapie und Radioonkologie Klinikum der Universität München
*Oligometastasierung und Strahlentherapie - Ein neues Kapitel in der Onkologie?*
https://cme.medlearning.de/amgen/met..._rez/index.htm


Dr. med. Stefan Machtens |  Facharzt für Urologie, Chefarzt der Abteilung für Urologie am Marien-Krankenhaus Bergisch Gladbach (MKH)  
*Management von Resistenzen beim metastasierten Prostatakarzinom * 
https://cme.medlearning.de/sanofi-av...tenz/index.htm 


​
Dr. med. Stefan Machtens |  Facharzt für Urologie, Chefarzt der Abteilung für Urologie am Marien-Krankenhaus Bergisch Gladbach (MKH)
*Integration der Chemotherapie in die Behandlung des metastasierten Prostatakarzinoms * 
​https://cme.medlearning.de/sanofi-av...apie/index.htm 



Prof. Dr. med. Kurt Miller | Senior Consultant Professor Urologie, Charité  Universitätsmedizin Berlin 
*Evidenzcheck Prostatakarzinom - Offen geführte Diskussionsrunde zu Fallbeispielen zum metastasierten hormonsensitiven Prostatakarzinom*
https://cme.medlearning.de/ferring/e...inom/index.htm



​

Dr. med. Joerg-Dietrich Neumann | Facharzt für Innere Medizin, Palliativmedizin, Hämatologie und Onkologie
Krankenhaus St. Joseph-Stift GmbH
*Neuroendokrine Neoplasien - Grundlagen und Therapieoptionen
*https://cme.medlearning.de/ratiophar...apie/index.htm


Dr. med. Jörg Klier | Facharzt für Urologie, Andrologie, medikamentöse Tumortherapie und Palliativmedizin; Uro-Onkologe 
*Osteoporose bei Prostatakarzinom-Patienten
*https://cme.medlearning.de/amgen/pro...rose/index.htm



Dr. med. Daniel Plecity  | Leitender Oberarzt Medizinische Klinik I, Kreisklinik Ebersberg | Facharzt für Innere Medizin, Gastroenterologie, Med. Tumortherapie
*Parenterale Ernährung in der Onkologie - Immuntherapie und Immunogenität*
https://cme.medlearning.de/baxter/pa..._rez/index.htm





Prof. Dr. med. Hendrik Schulze-Koops | Facharzt für Innere Medizin und Rheumatologie, Fachimmunologe | Klinikum der Universität München 
*Management autoimmuner Nebenwirkungen von Checkpoint-InhibitorenManagement autoimmuner Nebenwirkungen von Checkpoint-Inhibitoren*
https://cme.medlearning.de/pfizer/au...oren/index.htm 





Dr. Michael Müller | Geschäftsführender Oberarzt Klinik für Palliativmedizin Freiburg
*Notfallkoffer Palliativmedizin (Teil 1)  Schmerz*
​https://cme.medlearning.de/pfizer/no...rez4/index.htm 


Dr. Michael Müller | Geschäftsführender Oberarzt Klinik für Palliativmedizin Freiburg
*Notfallkoffer Palliativmedizin (Teil 2) - Atemnot*
​https://cme.medlearning.de/pfizer/no...rez4/index.htm 


Dr. Michael Müller | Geschäftsführender Oberarzt Klinik für Palliativmedizin Freiburg
*Notfallkoffer Palliativmedizin (Teil 3) - Gastrointestinale Symptome*
​https://cme.medlearning.de/pfizer/no...rez4/index.htm 


Dr. Michael Müller | Geschäftsführender Oberarzt Klinik für Palliativmedizin Freiburg
*Notfallkoffer Palliativmedizin (Teil 4) - Akute Verwirrtheitszustände*
https://cme.medlearning.de/pfizer/no...rez4/index.htm 




TAO

----------


## Dada Tao

Übersicht aktuelle CME-Kurse II:



*cme-kurs.de
*Kostenlose zertifizierte medizinische CME-Fortbildungen
https://www.cme-kurs.de/




Dr. Stefan Machtens
*Neues zum mCRPC (Metastasiertes kastrationsresistentes Prostatakarzinom)*
www.cme-kurs.de/lektionen/neues-zum-mcrpc/


Dr. med. Eva Hellmis 
*Diagnose Hochrisiko-nmCRPC  ein interaktiver Patientenfall*
www.cme-kurs.de/lektionen/diagnose-hochrisiko-nmcrpc-ein-interaktiver-patientenfall/


Dr. Stefan Machtens
*Neues zu Diagnostik und Monitoring beim Prostatakarzinom*
https://www.cme-kurs.de/kurse/neues-...statakarzinom/


Prof. Dr. med. Christian Schwentner
*State-of-the-Art und Neues zum Prostatakarzinom*
https://www.cme-kurs.de/kurse/update-prostatakarzinom


Prof. Dr. Kurt Miller | Prof. Dr. Peter Hammerer
*Neue Androgenrezeptor-Antagonisten beim Prostatakarzinom: nicht nur länger, sondern auch gut leben*
https://www.cme-kurs.de/lektionen/ne...ostatakarzinom




PD Dr. med. Michael A. Überall | Dr. med. Johannes Horlemann
*Opioide in Schmerz- und Palliativmedizin  Bedeutung der evidenzbasierten patientengerechten Versorgung*
https://www.cme-kurs.de/kurse/opioid...lliativmedizin


Dr. med. univ. Harald Scheiber
*Schnell wirksame Fentanyle bei Tumordurchbruchschmerz*
https://www.cme-kurs.de/kurse/schnel...hbruchschmerz/ 


Priv.-Doz. Dr. med. Stefan Wirz, Bad Honnef
*Schmerztherapie -Management der Opioid-induzierten Obstipation (OIC)*
https://www.cme-kurs.de/lektionen/sc...stipation-oic/


Prof. Dr. Kirsten R Müller-Vahl
*Update Cannabis als Medizin*
https://www.cme-kurs.de/lektionen/up...s-als-medizin/



TAO

----------


## Dada Tao

Neuigkeiten aus der Forschung vom Deutschen Krebsforschungszentrum in Heidelberg

*
SQLE-Hemmstoff Terbinafin
Mit einem Pilzmedikament Prostatakrebs bekämpfen* (20.08.2021)
https://www.dkfz.de/de/presse/presse...bekaempfen.php



TAO

----------


## hartmuth

> Neuigkeiten aus der Forschung vom Deutschen Krebsforschungszentrum in Heidelberg
> 
> *
> SQLE-Hemmstoff Terbinafin
> Mit einem Pilzmedikament Prostatakrebs bekämpfen* (20.08.2021)
> https://www.dkfz.de/de/presse/presse...bekaempfen.php


Folgendes hatte ich im Jahre 2015 in meinem Bericht bei myprostate (siehe unten) geschrieben:



> Überraschend ist sicherlich der abrupte Anstiegsstopp. Vielleicht hat dies auch damit etwas zu tun, dass ich seit 2 Monaten Terbinafin einnehme, allerdings low-dose jeden 3. Tag, um die Leber zu schonen. Terbinafin soll meinen Nagelpilz am großen Zehennagel bekämpfen. Es läßt aber auch die level der Proteine p21, p27 und p53 ansteigen und begünstigt so eine Hemmung des G0/G1-Zellzyklus, wirkt also tendentiell antiproliferativ.


Etwas erstaunlich, wenn die Forscher nicht auch diesen von mir erwähnten Wirkungszusammenhang erwähnen.  :L&auml;cheln:  Ich hatte damals die Angaben zu steigenden Marker-leveln den Herstellerangaben entnommen und meine Schlüsse daraus gezogen. Das Mittel habe ich bewusst länger genommen als notwendig, um die möglich Antikrebswirkung auszuschöpfen.

----------


## Optimist

In dieser retrospektiven Studie wurden die Daten von schwedischen Prostatakrebs-Patienten die wegen Pilzerkrankungen mit Terbinafin behandelt wurden, mit PK-Patienten ohne Terbinafin-Behandlung  verglichen.

*Bei oraler Behandlung* (799 Pat.) mit Terbinafin war die Sterblichkeit der Prostatakrebspatienten deutlich geringer als die Sterblichkeit der Prostatakrebspatienten ohne Terbinafin. Die geringere Sterblichkeit wurde allerdings nicht bei Pat. über 70 Jahre und bei Pat. im fortgeschrittenen Stadium beobachtet.
  Die verringerte Sterblichkeitsrate war bei Patienten, die eine höhere Terbinafin-Dosis erhielten, ausgeprägter als bei Patienten, die eine niedrigere Terbinafin-Dosis erhielten.

*Bei einer äußerlichen Anwendung* (907 Pat.) mit Terbinafin gab es keine Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Gruppen der Prostatakrebspatienten.


  _Use of terbinafine and risk of death in patients with prostate cancer: A population-based cohort study_
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/ijc.31901

  Franz

----------


## Georg_

Ich finde interessant, dass Terbinafin im Rahmen dieser Studie an vier Patienten im Endstadium erprobt wurde. Hier ist eine Graphik aus dieser Studie, die zeigt, dass bei drei Patienten der PSA Wert durch zwei Wochen Terbinafin Therapie etwas gefallen ist, obwohl diese Patienten vorher eine Verdopplungszeit von unter drei Monaten hatten. Das entspricht etwa dem Anstiegsstopp, von dem Hartmuth berichtet.


Die normale Dosis von Terbinafin gegen Pilzinfektionen ist 250 mg pro Tag, in der Studie erhielten drei Patienten 500 mg pro Tag. Die Dosis von 250 mg scheint aber genauso gut zu wirken, wie Patient #2 zeigt. 
Nach den zwei Wochen Terbinafin starb Patient #1 an einer Lungenembolie, die nicht mit Terbinafin in Verbindung stand. Patient #2 starb durch fortschreitende Prostatakrebserkrankung, bei Patient #3 hatte der Tumor zunehmend das Knochenmark infiltriert. Für Patient #4 wird keine Todesursache angegeben. Die Patienten lebten nach der Therapie nur noch zwei bis vier Monate, sie waren im Endstadium.

Hier sind Links zu der vollständigen Studie:
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-021-25325-9
https://static-content.springer.com/esm/art%3A10.1038%2Fs41467-021-25325-9/MediaObjects/41467_2021_25325_MOESM1_ESM.pdf

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Franz, hallo Georg,

danke für die Studienhinweise und eure Ausführungen hierzu.

In der Vor-Abiraterone-Zeit haben kluge Ärzte ihren Patienten Ketokonzanol (Nizoral) verabreicht, wenn die Kastrationsresistenz eingetreten war und die Chemo noch hinausgeschoben werden sollte. Auch dies ein Mittel gegen Pilzerkrankungen und ich kann mich noch gut daran entsinnen, dass es bei manchen Patienten ausgezeichnet und lange gewirkt hat.

Ich finde es schade, dass der off-label-use solcher Medikamente wenig Anwendung findet. Sie sind geprüft, evtl. gesundheitliche Risiken sind einschätzbar und häufig gar nicht so teuer. Ich denke da u.a. auch an Statine oder Celebrex. In Studien ist die Wirksamkeit nachprüfbar und komplementär angewandt kann man eigentlich nur gewinnen.

----------


## Dada Tao

Danke Franz und Georg

für die Hinweise auf die sehr interessanten Studien.




Hartmut,

Medikamente mit möglichen off-label-use Einsatz bei Prostatakrebs gibt es ja einige:

Metformin, Statine, Digitoxin, Acetylsalicylsäure (Aspirin), Capsaicin, Phenelzin und Terbinafin um nur einige zu nennen.


Hier gibt es eine kurze Übersicht
*Wissenswertes* (Meta-Terff.de)
https://www.meta-treff.de/wissenswertes.html


Celebrex ist mir neu, hast Du dazu vielleicht evtl. neue Informationen? (Studien oder Informationen der letzten 5 Jahre)

Also nicht den alten KISP-Text
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa..._celebrex.html


Interessant zur Thematik ist auch folgender Beitrag:

Deutsche Welle
*Das Medikament hilft auch gegen Krebs?*
https://www.dw.com/de/das-medikament...ebs/a-52196217   (4.02.2021)


TAO

----------


## Georg_

Celebrex, der Handelsname für Celecoxib, wurde in der STAMPEDE Studie untersucht. Man konnte keinen signifikanten Benefit erkennen:
ttp://www.stampedetrial.org/media-section/news/news-stories/2017/march-2017/celecoxib-results/
Wohl aber in Kombination mit Zoledronsäure. Ich habe aber Zweifel, ob nicht Zoledronsäure allein den Unterschied ausmacht.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Ich habe aber Zweifel, ob nicht Zoledronsäure allein den Unterschied ausmacht.


Georg,
wie Du sicher weißt, hat Zoledronsäure alleine keinen Überlebensvorteil zeigen können. Trotzdem ist die Kombination natürlich abwegig, denn sie müsste früh angewendet werden, was bei Bisphosphonaten aktuell nicht mehr gemacht wird, aber auch die kardiovaskulären Nebenwirkungen bei den COX-2 Hemmern wird man nicht so ohne weiteres tolerieren wollen. Also ja, ein nettes Ergebnis der STAMPEDE Studie, ohne klinische Relevanz.

----------


## hartmuth

Zum off-label-use dieser Artikel (leider in englisch) inkl. einer Liste solcher Medikamente, allerdings schon älter (2008) und daher wohl ergänzungsbedürftig:

Off-label Drugs and its potential use against cancer  An Intro by Raymond Chang MD

Meiner Erinnerung nach hat ihn Dr. Eichhorn mal in einem seiner Rundbriefe verbreitet.

----------


## hartmuth

> Celebrex, der Handelsname für Celecoxib, wurde in der STAMPEDE Studie untersucht. Man konnte keinen signifikanten Benefit erkennen:
> ttp://www.stampedetrial.org/media-section/news/news-stories/2017/march-2017/celecoxib-results/
> Wohl aber in Kombination mit Zoledronsäure. Ich habe aber Zweifel, ob nicht Zoledronsäure allein den Unterschied ausmacht.


Georg,
es gab und gibt ja auch Studien, die die Wirkung von Celebrex nach Bestrahlung bzw. RPE untersucht haben. Da gibt es ältere, aber auch aktuelle. Unten eine Auswahl. Es sind halt nur Kleinstudien und in der conclusion heißt es dann immer: Further research should be conducted. So stets schablonenhaft in der jüngeren Studie genau wie auch vor 17 Jahren. Und jeder weiß, dass das nicht stattfinden wird. Wer will schon viel Geld für eine Großstudie zur Wirksamkeit eines Medikaments ausgeben, das längst auf dem Markt ist?

Jedenfalls, diese Studien haben allesamt *ein verzögertes Auftreten von Rezidiven und eine verlangsamte PSA-Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit nach RT bzw. RP* gezeigt. Mir würde das ausreichen, um mich um das Medikament zu bemühen. Natürlich muß man das kardiovaskuläre Risiko im Auge haben, worauf LowRoad hinweist.

Ich habe es ja auch 2013 genommen gehabt. Während meiner IADT habe ich im 2. Pausenzyklus zusätzlich 200mg Celebrex plus 4 Green-Tea-Kapseln täglich genommen. Im Vergleich zum 1. Pausenzyklus konnte ich so die durchschnittliche PSA-Verdopplungszeit von 23 auf 38 Tage verlängern, also um 65%. Ist nicht nichts.

(1) A pilot study of use of the cyclooxygenase-2 inhibitor celecoxib in recurrent prostate cancer after definitive radiation therapy or radical prostatectomy (2020)
(2) Phase II trial of celecoxib in prostate-specific antigen recurrent prostate cancer after definitive radiation therapy or radical prostatectomy (2006)
(3) A pilot study of use of the cyclooxygenase-2 inhibitor celecoxib in recurrent prostate cancer after definitive radiation therapy or radical prostatectomy (2004)

----------


## hartmuth

Die Verlinkung von mir oben erwähnter Studien macht vielleicht Probleme. Hier nochmal mit geänderter Adressierung:

(1) A pilot study of use of the cyclooxygenase-2 inhibitor celecoxib in recurrent prostate cancer after definitive radiation therapy or radical prostatectomy (2020)

(2) Phase II trial of celecoxib in prostate-specific antigen recurrent prostate cancer after definitive radiation therapy or radical prostatectomy (2006)

(3) A pilot study of use of the cyclooxygenase-2 inhibitor celecoxib in recurrent prostate cancer after definitive radiation therapy or radical prostatectomy (2004)

Anmerkung zur Studie (1): Ich habe den full-text verlinkt. Es ist dies eine retrospektive Studie mit Patienten, die neben ihrer RT-Behandlung Celebrex aus anderen Gründen wie z.B. Arthritis erhielten. Daneben wird auch die Wirkung von Meloxicam, einem Medikament aus der Tiermedizin, geprüft. Bei beiden Medikamenten war der Anteil der Patienten mit biochemischem Rezidiv nach 2 wie auch nach 5 Jahren signifikant reduziert, nach 5 Jahren nur etwa halb so hoch wie bei der Kontrollgruppe. Es geht allerdings hier nicht um Metastasierte, sondern um lokal behandelte Patienten. Aber ein nicht zu ignorierendes Ergebnis, wie ich meine.

----------


## Dada Tao

> Es gibt hier schon eine Art "Selbsthilfegruppe für Metastasierte" : https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...Metastasierten
> Ist aber, meiner Meinung nach, ziemlich anspruchsvoll. Du musst einiges  an Zeit und "Hirnschmalz" investieren. Lohnt sich trotzdem!
> Arnold



Arnold

um es etwas einfacher zu machen, hier eine Übersicht der Definitionen des Prostatakarzinoms:



Die Abkürzungen PmHSPC und PmCRPC sind neu, denke aber das wird sich in der Zukunft durchsetzen.

TAO

PS. Wer Änderungswünsche hat, bitte melden.
Pm bzw. Om groß oder klein Geschrieben?  PM und  OM  oder  pm und   om?

----------


## Georg_

Analog zu nmCRPC würde ich omCRPC und pmCRPC schreiben. Die Abkürzungen sind mir aber bisher noch nicht begegnet.

----------


## Dada Tao

> Analog zu nmCRPC würde ich omCRPC und pmCRPC schreiben. Die Abkürzungen sind mir aber bisher noch nicht begegnet.




Danke Georg,

das habe ich geändert. (Damit bist Du der Schöpfer der neuen Abkürzung)

Siehe bei den Metastasierten auf Meta-Treff.de
https://www.meta-treff.de/klassifikation.html 
(unten)


OMPC (Oligo-metastasiertes Prostatakarzinom) wurde schon von Hr. Udo Ehrmann in der letzten Ausgabe des bps-magazins Ausgabe 2/2021 verwendet. Allerdings in der Großschreibung.
Siehe:
https://wp-magazin.prostatakrebs-bps...e=18&view=FitB


Die Abkürzungen pmHSPC und pmCRPC (bzw. die Abkürzung pm) sind neu kreiert.

*Das Poly-metastasierte Prostatakarzinom wurde bisher in der Leitlinie sträflich vernachlässigt*, wir als Betroffene sollten mithelfen das zu ändern, deshalb wenigstens die neue Abkürzung.

-----

Georg,

ich habe da noch eine Verständinsfrage

HDPC = hormonabhängiges Prostatakarzinom (englisch: Hormone-Dependant Prostate Cancer) 
HNPC = ​hormonnaives Prostatakarzinom (englisch: Hormone-Naive Prostate Cancer).
HSPC = hormonsensitives Prostatakarzinom ​(englisch: Hormone-Sensitive Prostate Cancer).  

ist das alles das Gleiche?

-----


TAO

----------


## Georg_

TAO,

HDPC ist mir noch nicht begegnet. HNPC ist eine Subgruppe von HSPC, nämlich die Patienten, die noch keine ADT gemacht haben. So jedenfalls mein Verständnis. HSPC bedeutet, ADT funktioniert noch, also keine Resistenz eingetreten. Man diskutiert aber darüber, dass dies an sich in Stufen definiert werden müsste. Also erstmal Resistenz gegen Leuprorelin, dann Resistenz gegen Leuprorelin+Abirateron usw. Auf der anderen Seite fängt man jetzt auch schon mit Leuprorelin+Abirateron an, wenn der Patient nach der Biopsie schon Knochenmetastasen hat.

Ich möchte ergänzen, dass jede Studie ihre eigenen Abkürzungen erfindet. Von daher kann man von einer Studie nicht auf eine allgemein verwendete Abkürzung schließen. Manche gefallen aber so gut, dass sie dann oft verwendet werden, z.B. ARSI für androgen receptor signaling inhibitors. Damit sind meist apalutamide, enzalutamide, darolutamide und abiraterone gemeint.

Georg

----------


## Optimist

Man muss das Rad nicht zweimal erfinden.
 Im umfassenden Abkürzungsverzeichnis, das von Ralf laufend aktualisiert wird, finden sich u. a.:

HSPC, HNPC, HDPC und auch ARSI.

http://prostatakrebse.de/information...kuerzungen.pdf

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Die Abgrenzung zwischen Oligo- und Polymetastasierung ist wohl oft eine Frage der gewählten Bildgebung. Polymetastasierung beginnt bei vier oder 5 Metastasen (je nach Autor).

Bis heute wird in Fachkreisen noch diskutiert, ob Oligometastasierung eine Vorstufe der Polymetastasierung sein könnte oder ob Polymetastasierung eine eigene Variante der Krebserkrankung ist.


Franz

----------


## Dada Tao

> HDPC ist mir noch nicht begegnet. HNPC ist eine Subgruppe von HSPC, nämlich die Patienten, die noch keine ADT gemacht haben. So jedenfalls mein Verständnis. HSPC bedeutet, ADT funktioniert noch, also keine Resistenz eingetreten. Man diskutiert aber darüber, dass dies an sich in Stufen definiert werden müsste. Also erstmal Resistenz gegen Leuprorelin, dann Resistenz gegen Leuprorelin+Abirateron usw. Auf der anderen Seite fängt man jetzt auch schon mit Leuprorelin+Abirateron an, wenn der Patient nach der Biopsie schon Knochenmetastasen hat.
> 
> Ich möchte ergänzen, dass jede Studie ihre eigenen Abkürzungen erfindet. Von daher kann man von einer Studie nicht auf eine allgemein verwendete Abkürzung schließen. Manche gefallen aber so gut, dass sie dann oft verwendet werden, z.B. ARSI für androgen receptor signaling inhibitors. Damit sind meist apalutamide, enzalutamide, darolutamide und abiraterone gemeint.
> 
> Georg



Noch einmal Danke Georg,


eine Zusammenfassung der Begriffe findet sich hier:
https://www.meta-treff.de/prostatakr...initionen.html






> Man muss das Rad nicht zweimal erfinden.
>  Im umfassenden Abkürzungsverzeichnis, das von Ralf laufend aktualisiert wird, finden sich u. a.:
> 
> HSPC, HNPC, HDPC und auch ARSI.
> 
> http://prostatakrebse.de/information...kuerzungen.pdf
> 
> Franz



Franz,

das umfassende Abkürzungsverzeichnis wird zwar laufend aktualisiert, aber leider werden völlig veraltete Begriffe nicht als solche gekennzeichnet und beantwortet auch nicht meine Frage an Georg.
Auch ist das Abkürzungsverzeichnis völlig ungeeignet um Neubetroffene eine Übersicht über die Definitionen des Prostatakarzinoms zu verschaffen.

Eine Suche rein nach Begriffen ist mit einer Suchmaschine wie Google im Internet auch erheblich schneller, als die Suche in einem über 180 Seiten langen Word-Dokument.

Der BPS beziehungsweise Hr. Damm täten gut daran das Abkürzungsverzeichnis in eine moderne digitale Form zu bringen und mit einer Suchfunktion auszustatten.


TAO

----------


## Optimist

> ...Der BPS beziehungsweise Hr. Damm täten gut daran das Abkürzungsverzeichnis in eine neue digitale Form zu bringen und mit einer Suchfunktion auszustatten.....


??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ???????????????????????


Tao,
bei mir erscheint das Abkürzungsverzeichnis als PDF, nicht als word-Datei. Oben im Bildschirm, bei meinem Computer ist eine Leiste, damit gehe ich  auf "Bearbeiten" und dann auf "Seite durchsuchen", dann Begriff eingeben, z. B. "ADT" und anzeigen lassen.
Eine sehr komfortable, schnelle Suche.

Franz

----------


## Georg_

Tao,

so kritisch sehe ich das nicht. Man kann ja über den Buchstaben in die Liste springen. Und manchmal braucht man auch eine veraltete Abkürzung. Außerdem kann man mit Ctrl-F in der Liste nach beliebigen Begriffen suchen. Ich bin immer wieder überrrascht, wie vollständig die Liste ist.

Georg

----------


## Dada Tao

> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ???????????????????????
> 
> 
> Tao,
> bei mir erscheint das Abkürzungsverzeichnis als PDF, nicht als word-Datei. Oben im Bildschirm, bei meinem Computer ist eine Leiste, damit gehe ich  auf "Bearbeiten" und dann auf "Seite durchsuchen", dann Begriff eingeben, z. B. "ADT" und anzeigen lassen.
> Eine sehr komfortable, schnelle Suche.
> 
> Franz



Franz,

daran dachte ich leider nicht, sorry.

Wobei die sehr komfortable, schnelle Suche in einen PDF-Dokument, den meisten doch älteren Betroffenen leider sicher nicht bekannt ist.

Vielleicht ein kurzer Hinweis auf die Suche am Anfang des Dokuments?


TAO

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Tao,



> das umfassende Abkürzungsverzeichnis wird zwar laufend aktualisiert, aber leider werden völlig veraltete Begriffe nicht als solche gekennzeichnet


wer bestimmt denn, wann ein Begriff "völlig veraltet" ist?



> Auch ist das Abkürzungsverzeichnis völlig ungeeignet um Neubetroffene  eine Übersicht über die Definitionen des Prostatakarzinoms zu  verschaffen.


Dann wäre es nicht, wie jetzt, 182 sondern x-mal so viele Seiten lang. Nach Definitionen sucht man besser im "Ersten Rat", auch als "Basiswissen" bekannt.



> Eine Suche rein nach Begriffen ist mit einer Suchmaschine wie Google im  Internet auch erheblich schneller, als die Suche in einem über 180  Seiten langen Word-Dokument.


Das bezweifele ich, und Andere haben auch schon darauf hingewiesen, dass Deine Aussage so nicht zutrifft.



> Der BPS beziehungsweise Hr. Damm täten gut daran das  Abkürzungsverzeichnis in eine moderne digitale Form zu bringen und mit  einer Suchfunktion auszustatten


Welches wäre dann eine "moderne digitale Form", die ein Einzelner in seiner Freizeit so nebenher gestalten könnte? Der BPS hat übrigens keinerlei Aktien im Abkürzungsverzeichnis. Als ich mit ihm anfing, so um 2003 oder 2004 etwa, kam vom BPS noch nicht viel. Wer seinen PC nur mit spitzen Fingern anfasst und sich mit den Grundfunktionen der verschiedenen Softwares, wie zum Beipiel der Suchfunktion im Adobe Reader, nicht vertraut macht, wird auch an vielen anderen Stellen Probleme haben.

Ralf (alias "Hr. Damm")

----------


## Dada Tao

> daran dachte ich leider nicht, sorry.
> 
> Wobei die sehr komfortable, schnelle Suche in einen PDF-Dokument, den meisten doch älteren Betroffenen leider sicher nicht bekannt ist.
> 
> Vielleicht ein kurzer Hinweis auf die Suche am Anfang des Dokuments?






> Das bezweifele ich, und Andere haben auch schon darauf hingewiesen, dass Deine Aussage so nicht zutrifft.



Hatte schon geschrieben das ich daran nicht gedacht habe.







> Wer seinen PC nur mit spitzen Fingern anfasst und sich mit den Grundfunktionen der verschiedenen Softwares, wie zum Beipiel der Suchfunktion im Adobe Reader, nicht vertraut macht, wird auch an vielen anderen Stellen Probleme haben.



Leider haben sehr viele ältere Erkrankte dieses Wissen (Suchfunktion im Adobe Reader) nicht.







> Nach Definitionen sucht man besser im "Ersten Rat", auch als "Basiswissen" bekannt.



Nach einer kurzen grafischen Übersicht der Prostatakrebs-Definitionen sucht man dort aber vergeblich und der Begriff "nmHSPC" taucht dort auch nicht auf. 

Darum die kurze grafische Übersicht.

TAO

----------


## Dada Tao

> Wir hatten das Thema schon in anderen Threads  angeschnitten, aber vielleicht gibt es noch andere interessante Artikel  zu Krebstherapien durch mRNA Injektionen? Also Verfahren, wo das  Immunsystem gezielt auf bestimmte Proteine trainiert wird, die z.B. auf  der Virushuellle oder in Krebszellen auftreten.



Hallo KarlEmagne,

zur Deiner Frage aus einen anderen Thread:


Medizinische Universität Innsbruck am 31.8.2021
*Kombinierte Tumorimpfung verstärkt krebsabtötende Immuneffekte*
www.i-med.ac.at/pr/presse/2021/42.html



Mehr interessante Artikel: 


*Prostatakrebs News* (hauptsächlich für fortgeschrittenen Krebs)
https://www.meta-treff.de/prostatakrebs-news


*(Prostatakrebs-) Forschung*
https://www.meta-treff.de/prostatakr...gory/forschung

bzw.
https://www.meta-treff.de/apps/search?q=Forschung




TAO

----------


## Dada Tao

Hier gibt es jede Menge Informationen:


*Hilfe bei Prostatakrebs*
https://www.meta-treff.de/uploads/1/...5440/hilfe.pdf


TAO

--------------------

PS.: Für ein konstruktives Feedback, kreative Anregungen, sinnvolle Verbesserungsvorschläge, wichtige Kritikpunkte und gute Ideen bin ich dankbar.

----------


## Optimist

Danke TAO,

  für diese sehr arbeitsaufwändige Sammlung von unzähligen, meist deutschsprachigen  links zum Thema (metastasierter) Prostatakrebs.

  Über 70 Seiten, dicht vollgepackt mit Hinweisen zu Informationen, da kann man leicht den Überblick verlieren. 
Für Neuerkrankte die sich bisher nicht mit dem Prostatakrebs beschäftigt haben,  wäre um sich schneller zurechtzufinden, ein vorangestelltes Stichwortverzeichnis zu übergeordneten Themen (z. B: Schmerztherapie, Psychoonkologie, Komplementärmedizin etc. .) sinnvoll.

  Wer sich länger mit dem Thema Prostatakrebs beschäftigt hat, kommt mit der Suchfunktion schnell weiter.

  Franz

----------


## Dada Tao

> Über 70 Seiten, dicht vollgepackt mit Hinweisen zu Informationen, da kann man leicht den Überblick verlieren. 
> Für „Neuerkrankte“ die sich bisher nicht mit dem Prostatakrebs beschäftigt haben,  wäre um sich schneller zurechtzufinden, ein vorangestelltes Stichwortverzeichnis zu übergeordneten Themen (z. B: Schmerztherapie, Psychoonkologie, Komplementärmedizin etc. ….) sinnvoll.
> 
>   Wer sich länger mit dem Thema Prostatakrebs beschäftigt hat, kommt mit der Suchfunktion schnell weiter.



Danke Franz,
das ist ein Gemeinschaftsprojekt.


Super Idee Danke Franz,
habe schon einmal einen Entwurf gemacht:

https://www.meta-treff.de/uploads/1/...5440/hilfe.pdf

Einfach die Hilfe-Datei neu Aufrufen (evtl. vorher den Browser vorher schließen und neu öffnen)


Funktioniert mit den Adobe-Reader wunderbar
im Browser verschiebt sich das Ganze aber immer um eine Seite? Hoffe ich kann das noch irgendwie lösen.

TAO

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Danke Franz,
> das ist ein Gemeinschaftsprojekt.
> 
> 
> Super Idee Danke Franz,
> habe schon einmal einen Entwurf gemacht:
> 
> https://www.meta-treff.de/uploads/1/...5440/hilfe.pdf
> 
> ...


Hallo TAO,

Gemeinschaftsprojekt!! Also nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken. Aber mit dieser aufwändigen Datei bekommt man viel Überflüssiges präsentiert.

Da bevorzuge ich doch lieber die unzähligen gezielten Informationen aus der Quelle von Ralf.

Aber dennoch nichts für ungut.

Harald

----------


## lutzi007

> ...
> habe schon einmal einen Entwurf gemacht:
> 
> https://www.meta-treff.de/uploads/1/...5440/hilfe.pdf
> 
> Einfach die Hilfe-Datei neu Aufrufen (evtl. vorher den Browser vorher schließen und neu öffnen)
> 
> 
> Funktioniert mit den Adobe-Reader wunderbar
> ...


Hallo Tao,

der Entwurf gefällt mir sehr gut. Da kann man sehr schnell die Infos finden, die einen interessieren.
Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Heribert

> Hier gibt es jede Menge Informationen:
> *Hilfe bei Prostatakrebs*
> https://www.meta-treff.de/uploads/1/...5440/hilfe.pdf
> --------------------
> PS.: Für ein konstruktives Feedback, kreative Anregungen, sinnvolle Verbesserungsvorschläge, wichtige Kritikpunkte und gute Ideen bin ich dankbar.


Ein buntes Sammelsurium von Metadaten aus tatsächlich vorhandenen Dokumenten, ohne Direktverlinkung nicht zielführend und unübersichtlich. 
Als Hilfe für den Betroffenen würde ich diese 77-seitige PDF- Datei nicht bezeichnen! Erst recht nicht, da eine Suchfunktion nur zu Schlagworten führt, ohne ein lesenswertes Ziel erkenntlich zu machen. Displayfreundlich sind solche Farbblocks nicht, wie bereits in den ersten Ausbildungsstunden für Web-Design gelehrt wird. 
Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, es ist nicht nur meine Meinung zu solchen (U n)  Ü b e r s i c h t e n!
Heribert

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Ein buntes Sammelsurium von Metadaten aus tatsächlich vorhandenen Dokumenten, ohne Direktverlinkung nicht zielführend und unübersichtlich. 
> Als Hilfe für den Betroffenen würde ich diese 77-seitige PDF- Datei nicht bezeichnen! Erst recht nicht, da eine Suchfunktion nur zu Schlagworten führt, ohne ein lesenswertes Ziel erkenntlich zu machen. Displayfreundlich sind solche Farbblocks nicht, wie bereits in den ersten Ausbildungsstunden für Web-Design gelehrt wird. 
> Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, es ist nicht nur meine Meinung zu solchen (U n)  Ü b e r s i c h t e n!
> Heribert


Lieber Heribert,

Du hast es, wie schon oft, genau auf den Punkt gebracht. Ein Sammelsurium, das der Rudi auch unter www.myprostate.eu zusammengetragen hat:

https://myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=803&page=report

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Dada Tao

> der Entwurf gefällt mir sehr gut. Da kann man sehr schnell die Infos finden, die einen interessieren.
> Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe.



Vielen herzlichen Dank Lutz,


es hackt leider noch an den Sprungmarken mit meinen alten PowerPoint Programm.

Entweder es funktioniert als reine PDF-Datei dann klappt es im Browser nicht und es verschiebt hier die Seiten,
oder es funktioniert im Browser und es klappt als reine PDF-Datei nicht.

Werde es mit einen anderen Programm versuchen (evtl. Libre Office),
leider dauert es jetzt aber sicher länger.



So schaut der Entwurf aus:




TAO

----------


## Dada Tao

> Über 70 Seiten, dicht vollgepackt mit Hinweisen zu Informationen, da kann man leicht den Überblick verlieren. 
> Für Neuerkrankte die sich bisher nicht mit dem Prostatakrebs beschäftigt haben,  wäre um sich schneller zurechtzufinden, ein vorangestelltes Stichwortverzeichnis zu übergeordneten Themen (z. B: Schmerztherapie, Psychoonkologie, Komplementärmedizin etc. .) sinnvoll.
> 
>   Wer sich länger mit dem Thema Prostatakrebs beschäftigt hat, kommt mit der Suchfunktion schnell weiter.
> 
>   Franz




Noch einmal Danke Franz,


für Deinen sinnvollen Verbessungsvorschlag.

Mit Hilfe einer neuen PowerPoint-Version konnte ich jetzt ein Stichwortverzeichnis zu übergeordneten Themen (z. B: Schmerztherapie, Psychoonkologie, Komplementärmedizin etc. .) erstellen.

Auch ein Hinweis auf die ausgezeichnete PDF-Suche hab ich eingefügt.


So sieht es jetzt aus:

https://www.meta-treff.de/uploads/1/...5440/hilfe.pdf


TAO


PS. Nochmals eine Entschuldigung an Herrn Damm das ich bei seinen Abkürzungsverzeichnis nicht an die PDF-Suche gedacht habe.

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo TAO,

ein Test mit meinem Android-Tablet ergab: Die PDF läuft perfekt!

Gruß 
Lutz

----------


## Barnold

TAO
Tolle Sache! Vielen Dank!
Arnold

----------


## Dada Tao

Vielen Dank Lutz und Arnold,

die Idee mit dem Inhaltsverzeichnis kam von Franz.


TAO

----------


## Georg_

Ich finde, eine sehr gute und ausführliche Link-Sammlung. Wird wohl schwierig, sie aktuell zu halten.

----------


## Dada Tao

Sollte jeder Metastasierte gesehen haben:



*Prof. Dr. med. Ben Pfeifer*
*Optionen der Komplementäronkologie bei fortgeschrittenem Prostata-Ca*
https://www.meta-treff.de/prostatakr...em-prostata-ca


Das Video geht auf viele Aspekte verschiedener, komplementärer Therapieansätze bei Prostatakrebs ein. 


TAO

----------


## Optimist

*Luminale u. basale Subtypen beim mCRPC* 

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/34554200/

Luminale und basale Subtypen des primären Prostatakrebses haben sich als molekular unterschiedlich erwiesen und sind klinisch wichtig für die Vorhersage des Ansprechens auf eine Therapie. In der Studie wurden luminale und basale Subtypen des mCRPC untersucht. Ziel dieser Untersuchungen war die Identifizierung der beiden Subtypen sowie Unterschiede im Überleben der Subtypen.

  Der basale Subtyp zeigte sich als die aggressivere Ausbildung.  Zu diesem Typ gehört auch die Mehrzahl der mituntersuchten kleinzelligen/neuroendokrinen Prostatakrebse.
  Der luminale Subtyp sprach besser auf  Androgenrezeptor-Signalinhibitor-Therapien an.  Beim basalen Subtyp könnte, so die Autoren, für einige Patienten eine Chemotherapie überlegt werden.

Franz

----------


## Georg_

Prof. Tombal hatte auch einen Artikel im European Journal of Cancer dazu verfasst, ein ziemlich anspruchsvolles Thema. Hier ein Link, um seinen Artikel als PDF herunterzuladen:
https://ur.booksc.eu/book/18130831/f27e8e
Hier ist noch die DOI dazu: 10.1016/S0959-8049(11)70163-0

----------


## Optimist

Für Interessierte zur Vertiefung von #378/379: 

* (Krebs)stammzellen in der Prostata*
  Passend zum Thema eine ausführlicher Übersicht von Frédéric R. Santer zur Zellstruktur der Prostata, Gewebestammzellen,  basalen, luminalen und neuroendokrinen Zellen und  Krebsstammzellen.  
Es wird noch dauern, bis Möglichkeiten gefunden werden Krebsstammzellen zu bekämpfen oder sie wenigstens in Schach zu halten.

https://link.springer.com/article/10...72-021-00142-w

Franz

----------


## Blacksheep

> Sollte jeder Metastasierte gesehen haben:
> 
> 
> 
> *Prof. Dr. med. Ben Pfeifer*
> *Optionen der Komplementäronkologie bei fortgeschrittenem Prostata-Ca*
> https://www.meta-treff.de/prostatakr...em-prostata-ca
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für den Link zu diesem interessanten Vortragsvideo!
ich habe mir einiges aufgeschrieben, womit ich mich noch mal intensiver befassen werde.

----------


## Dada Tao

Für die Schmerzgeplagten unter uns und für die Interessierten
es gibt einen neuen CME-Kurs:


PD Dr. med. Michael A. Überall, Dr. med. Johannes Horlemann
*Opioide in Schmerz- und Palliativmedizin
Bedeutung der evidenzbasierten patientengerechten Versorgung
*
https://www.cme-kurs.de/cdn2/pdf/Handout_Opioide-in-Schmerz-und-Palliativmedizin.pdf

https://www.cme-kurs.de/lektionen/op...en-versorgung/



TAO

----------


## Dada Tao

Videos über Studien-Wissen von OncoEducation gibt es heute auf Meta-Treff
https://www.meta-treff.de/prostatakrebs-news


Klinische Studien: Ansprechen (Krebstherapie)

Klinische Studien: Phasen und Endpunkte

Klinische Studien: Überleben 2 - ESMO MCBS, Beispiele...

Klinische Studien: Überleben 1 - Crossover, Kaplan Meier, OS, PFS...

-------


Viele weitere interessante Videos über Prostatakrebs und Krebsforschung findet Ihr auf:
https://www.meta-treff.de/prostatakr...category/video



TAO

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
hier gibt es mittlerweile genügend Hinweise auf www.meta-treff.de bitte einstellen sonst kommen hier zu viele weitere die Seiten anzubieten haben und das ist nicht Sinn dieses Forums

----------


## Dada Tao

Neue interessante Videos über Krebstherapien:



*Krebstherapie: Einführung*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqfWxz33Yco


*Krebstherapie: Chemotherapie*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhubo9P0LoQ


*Krebstherapie: Immuntherapie*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKWV...e=emb_imp_woyt


*Krebstherapie: Zielgerichtete Therapie*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzRD09GW7ac


*Krebstherapie: Moderne Krebstherapie - Antibody Drug Conjugates (Chemoimmunkonjugate)*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQe2Ijch6XY


*Krebstherapie: Moderne Krebstherapie - -ib's und -ab's 1*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StPj...e=emb_imp_woyt

*
Krebstherapie: Moderne Krebstherapie - -ib's und -ab's 2*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCgp...e=emb_imp_woyt


TAO

----------


## Dada Tao

> *Krebstherapie: Moderne Krebstherapie - -ib's und -ab's 1*




Bie den ib's und -ab's kommen beim Prostatakrebs In Frage:



Olaparib (Lynparza®) PARP-Inhibitor

Rucaparib​ (Rubraca®) PARP-Inhibitor

Niraparib (Zejula®)  PARP-Inhibitor

Talazoparib (Talzenna®)  PARP-Inhibitor

Opaganib (Yeliva®) CDK4/6-Inhibitor

Entrectinib (Rozlytrek®​) TRK-Inhibitor

Cabozantinib oraler Multi-Tyrosinkinase Inh.

Abemaciclib (Verzenios®) CDK4/6-Inhibitor

Fadraciclib (CYC-065) CDK2/9-Inhibitor

Berzosertib    (M6620, VX-970) ATR/ATM-Inhibitor

​Ipatasertib AKT-Inhibitor



Pembrolizumab ​(Keytruda®) PD-1-Antikörper

Nivolumab (Opdivo®) PD-1-Antikörper

Ipilimumab (MDX-010) (Yervoy®) CTLA-4-Antikörper

Atezolizumab ​(Tecentriq®) PD-L1-Antikörper



- Fast alle Medikamente befinden sich aber beim Prostatakrebs noch in der Studienphase -


TAO

----------


## Dada Tao

Dazu Interessant:


Robert Tauber, Klinikum rechts der Isar
*PARP-Inhibition als Option in der Therapie des metastasierten Prostatakarzinoms
*https://www.tumorzentrum-muenchen.de...ws_0121_HO.pdf

*ab Seite 21*
https://www.tumorzentrum-muenchen.de...HO.pdf#page=21


TAO

----------


## Dada Tao

Eine neue Leitlinie ist erschienen:

*
Leitlinienprogramm Onkologie*
*S3-Leitlinie Prostatakarzinom* 
*Version 6.2  Oktober 2021
*https://www.leitlinienprogramm-onkol...ersion_6.2.pdf


TAO

----------


## lutzi007

> Eine neue Leitlinie ist erschienen:
> 
> *
> Leitlinienprogramm Onkologie*
> *S3-Leitlinie Prostatakarzinom* 
> *Version 6.2 – Oktober 2021
> *https://www.leitlinienprogramm-onkol...ersion_6.2.pdf
> 
> 
> TAO


Danke Tao,
demnach sollte es u.a. beim Einsatz des PSMA PET/CT zur Ausbreitungsdiagnostik weniger Probleme bei der Kostenerstattung durch die Krankenkasse geben.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
es hat sich am Erstatungsthema bis dato nichts groß geändert, Leitlinienaktualisierungen bedingen keine automatische Ausweitung des EBM durch den G BA beschlossen. Aktuell bezahlen es GKV unter Bedingungen Beispiel TK, es wird soweit es eine ASV Gruppe leitliniengerecht indiziert erstattet die PKV erstattet es üblicherweise ohne große Probleme, es gibt Selektivverträge und der Rest geht via MDK. Das geht in NRW ziemlich gut in anderen Bundesländern weniger.

----------


## lutzi007

M.,
m.E. sind a.p.E die Angaben über die TK leider n.r.
MFG L.

----------


## silver dollar

Da liegst Du leider falsch, soweit Du Vertragseinheiten der TK nutzt und eine fachärztliche Indikation / Überweisung mitbringst und TK Mitglied bist klappt das annähernd immer. Ein Mitglied meiner SHG war erst vor einigen Tagen dazu in Berlin.

----------


## lutzi007

> Da liegst Du leider falsch, soweit Du Vertragseinheiten der TK nutzt und eine fachärztliche Indikation / Überweisung mitbringst und TK Mitglied bist klappt das annähernd immer. Ein Mitglied meiner SHG war erst vor einigen Tagen dazu in Berlin.


Das ist ja echt merkwürdig, mir wurde im März dieses Jahres auf meinen Hinweis, ich wäre auch bereit, nach Berlin zu fahren, am Telefon von Seiten der TK erklärt, das diese Möglichkeit nicht mehr bestünde. Ich habe es aber nicht schriftlich. Nach Widerspruch, Ablehnung usw., mein überweisender Urologe konnte auch nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln, habe ich das Thema nicht mehr weiter verfolgt und werde jetzt von der Uniklinik Münster bestens betreut. 
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
der Urologe hat mir eine Überweisung gegeben, ohne Rückscprache mit der TK !
bin dann nach Berlin gefahren PSMA-PET-CT und gut war es.
Von der TK habe ich nix gehört.

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Stefan,
genau so hätte ich es auch machen müssen. Dann wäre mir der ganze Ärger erspart geblieben.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## silver dollar

das geht mittels Kontakt zur Berliner Einrichtung ohne hierzu von der TK was habe zu müssen. Äerztliche Überweisu g, den Rest machen die mit dem Patienten aus und rechnen mit der TK direkt ab.

----------


## lutzi007

Ich habe schon den Fehler gefunden:
Mein Arzt, mit Überweisung, sagte, ich soll bei der Nuklearmedizin in Bremen nach einem Termin fragen. Die kontaktierten die TK wegen Kostenübernahme. Die TK weigerte sich, ich hing da irgenwie zwischen, und so nahm das Unglück seinen Lauf...
Das nächste Mal bin ich schlauer. 
Aber jetzt wäre es so, wenn die Uniklinik Münster meint, ein PSMA PET CT wäre sinnvoll, dann machen die das einfach und die TK muss das bezahlen.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
grob formuliert niedergelassene Ärzte dürfen alles verschreiben / überweisen was im EB abgebildet ist darüberhinausgehende Massnahmen müssen durch den MDK. Krankenhäuser dürfen alles was zugelassen und nicht verboten ist, wie sie das über die DRG / Fallpauschale reinholen ist deren Problem es scheint oft zu klappen.

----------


## lutzi007

Günther,
Danke! Jetzt ist mir Einiges klarer geworden. Hat zwar gedauert, aber besser spät als zu spät.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Dada Tao

Der "Online-Patiententag CIO Köln" beginnt in ca. 5 Stunden zu diesem Termin:

*Montag, 18. Oktober 2021, 17:00 - 18:00*



*Online-Patiententag CIO Köln*
*Knochenmetastasen
Diagnose und Therapiemöglichkeiten*

EXPERTE: Priv.-Doz. Dr. Kourosh Zarghooni, Teamleiter Tumororthopädie & Sarkomchirurgie und Leitender Oberarzt an der Klinik und Poliklinik für Orthopädie und Unfallchirurgie der Uniklinik Köln  




*Zur kostenlosen Anmeldung & Teilnahme:*
https://cio.uk-koeln.de/informatione.../patiententag/



--------------


Hier findet Ihr auch viele interessante Aufzeichnungen:


11. Oktober 2021
*Fatigue: Was Bewegung bei chronischer Erschöpfung und Müdigkeit bewirken kann*
Stefanie Siebert (M.A.), Sportwissenschaftlerin in der AG Onkologische Bewegungsmedizin im CIO der Uniklinik Köln


27. September 2021
Neue Therapien beim Pankreaskarzinom 
Prof. Dr. Florian Gebauer, Chirurgischer Leiter Pankreaskarzinomzentrum in der Klinik und Poliklinik für Allgemein-, Viszeral-, Tumor- und Transplantationschirurgie der Uniklinik Köln und Dr. Dirk Waldschmidt, Internistischer Leiter Pankreaskarzinomzentrum in der Klinik und Poliklinik für Gastroenterologie und Hepatologie an der Uniklinik Köln


13. September 2021
Analkarzinom und anale Dysplasie  Diagnostik, Therapie und Nachsorge
Priv.-Doz. Dr. Claudia Rudroff, Chefärztin der Klinik für Allgemein- u. Viszeralchirurgie am Evangelischen Krankenhaus Köln-Weyertal gemeinnützige GmbH


6. September 2021
*Patientenverfügung und Vorsorgevollmacht*
Elisabeth Klein-Weber und Petra Schmidt, Pastoralreferentinnen im Bereich Seelsorge an der Uniklinik Köln


30. August 2021
Akute Myeloische Leukämie (AML)  aktuelle Therapien und Studienlage
Dr. Christian Maurer, Facharzt für Innere Medizin und Hämatologie und Onkologie an der Klinik 1 für Innere Medizin der Uniklinik Köln


23. August 2021
*Langzeitüberleben nach Krebs  ist eine Rückkehr zur Normalität möglich?*
Fabian Völler, Dipl. Psych., Psychologischer Psychotherapeut in der Abteilung Psychoonkologie der Klinik I für Innere Medizin der Uniklinik Köln


28. Juni 2021
*Wenn Hände & Füße kribbeln - was kann ich tun bei Polyneuropathie?*
Jane Kersten (B.A.) und Stefanie Siebert (M.A.), Sportwissenschaftlerinnen in der AG Onkologische Bewegungsmedizin im 
CIO der Uniklinik Köln


14. Juni 2021
*Studien verstehen und bewerten - Tipps für medizinische Laien*
Prof. Dr. Nicole Skoetz, Leiterin der Gruppe Cochrane Cancer des Cochrane Collaboration-Netzwerks, Klinik 1 für Innere Medizin an der Uniklinik Köln


7. Juni 2021
Nierenkrebs  aktuelle Therapie- und Studienlage
Priv.-Doz. Dr. Pia Paffenholz, Funktionsoberärztin an der Klinik für Urologie, Uro-Onkologie, spezielle urologische und Roboter-assistierte Chirurgie an der Uniklinik Köln


31. Mai 2021
Chirurgische Behandlung von Weichteilsarkomen
Priv.-Doz. Dr. Markus Ghadimi, Chirurgischer Leiter Weichteilsarkome und Leiter der Weichteilsarkom-Sprechstunde an der Klinik und Poliklinik für Allgemein-, Viszeral-, Tumor- und Transplantationschirurgie der Uniklinik Köln


17. Mai 2021
*CAR-T-Zell-Therapie bei Lymphomen und Leukämien: Wer bekommt sie und wie wirkt sie?*
Prof. Dr. Peter Borchmann, Facharzt für Innere Medizin und Hämatologie und Internistische Onkologie, Palliativmedizin an der Klinik 1 für Innere Medizin der Uniklinik Köln


3. Mai 2021
*Kachexie - mit Bewegung und Ernährung den Gewichtsverlust stoppen*
Timo Niels, Sportwissenschaftler in der AG Onkologische Bewegungsmedizin im CIO an der Uniklinik Köln; Maren Gemüngt und Laura Wobbe, Diätassistentinnen klinische Diätetik, Universitätsklinikum Köln Catering GmbH


12. April 2021
*Moderne Therapie des metastasierten, hormonnaiven Prostatakarzinoms*
Prof. Dr. Dr. h.c. Axel Heidenreich, Direktor der Klinik für Urologie, Uro-Onkologie, spezielle urologische und Roboter-assistierte Chirurgie an der Uniklinik Köln


22. März 2021
-ibs & -abs - innovative Therapieansätze bei Lungenkrebs
Priv.-Doz. Dr. Matthias Scheffler, Leiter des Gemeinsamen Molekularen Tumorboards der CIO-Standorte Aachen, Bonn, Köln, Düsseldorf und Facharzt für Innere Medizin/Hämatologie/Onkologie an der Klinik 1 für Innere Medizin der Uniklinik Köln


8. März 2021
*Metastasen: Tochtergeschwülste einer Krebserkrankung - Wann kann es sinnvoll sein, diese zu operieren?*
Priv.-Doz. Dr. Roger Wahba, Leiter des Leberkrebszentrums und Oberarzt an der Klinik für Allgemein-, Viszeral-, Tumor- und Transplantationschirurgie der Uniklinik Köln


1. März 2021
*Komplementärmedizinische Anwendungen*
Prof. Dr. Josef Beuth, Direktor des Instituts zur wissenschaftlichen Evaluation naturheilkundlicher Verfahren an der Universität zu Köln


22. Februar 2021
Multiples Myelom: Aktuelle Therapien und Studienlage
Prof. Dr. Dr. h.c. Christoph Scheid, Leiter Stammzelltransplantation und Oberarzt an der Klinik 1 für Innere Medizin an der Uniklinik Köln


1. Februar 2021
Chirurgische Therapie des Schilddrüsenkarzinoms
​​​​​​​Priv.-Doz. Dr. Costanza Chiapponi, Oberärztin an der Klinik für Allgemein-, Viszeral-, Tumor- und Transplantationschirurgie der Uniklinik Köln und Chefärztin für Endokrine Chirurgie am Evangelischen Klinikum Köln Weyertal (EVK)


25. Januar 2021      
Bauchfellkrebs - Welche Möglichkeiten der Behandlung stehen zur Verfügung?
Priv.-Doz. Dr. Roger Wahba, Leiter der Peritonealkarzinose-Sprechstunde und Oberarzt an der Klinik für Allgemein-, Viszeral-, Tumor- und Transplantationschirurgie der Uniklinik Köln


18. Januar 2021  
*Atemnot bei Krebs  was kann man (auch selbst) tun?*
Prof. Dr. Steffen Simon, Facharzt für Innere Medizin & Palliativmedizin und Oberarzt am Zentrum für Palliativmedizin an der Uniklinik Köln


11. Januar 2021     
Mit dem Rauchen aufhören  wie gelingt der gute Vorsatz 2021?​​​​​​​​​​​​​
​​​​​​​Stefanie Federhen M.A., Leiterin Patienten-Informationszentrum (PIZ) der Uniklinik Köln


21. Dezember 2020
Leberkrebs *und Lebermetastasen*
Priv.-Doz. Dr. Roger Wahba, Leiter des Leberkrebszentrums und Oberarzt an der Klinik für Allgemein-, Viszeral-, Tumor- und Transplantationschirurgie der Uniklinik Köln


14. Dezember 2020
Darmkrebs: aktuelle Therapien und Studienlage
Priv.-Doz. Dr. Marc Bludau, Chirurgischer Leiter des Darmkrebszentrums und geschäftsführender Oberarzt an der Klinik für Allgemein-, Viszeral-, Tumor- und Transplantationschirurgie der Uniklinik Köln
Dr. Armin Tuchscherer, Facharzt für Innere Medizin und Hämatologie und Onkologie in der Klinik I für Innere Medizin der Uniklinik Köln


7. Dezember 2020
Singen ist Leben  zu den gesundheitsfördernden Effekten des Singens bei einer Krebserkrankung
Norbert Hermanns, Koordinator Musiktherapie, Musiktherapeut DMtG und Diplom-Sänger an der Klinik 1 für Innere Medizin der Uniklinik Köln


30. November 2020
*Komplementärmedizin: Grundlagen*
Prof. Dr. Josef Beuth, Direktor des Instituts zur wissenschaftlichen Evaluation naturheilkundlicher Verfahren an der Universität zu Köln


23. November 2020
Krebserkrankungen im Kopf-Hals-Bereich: Risikofaktoren und Symptome
Prof. Dr. Jens P. Klußmann, Direktor der Klinik für HNO-Heilkunde, Kopf-/ Halschirurgie an der Uniklinik Köln


16. November 2020
Tumoren am und im Auge - eine visuelle wie systemische Bedrohung
Prof. Dr. Ludwig M. Heindl, Leiter des Schwerpunkts für Ophthalmoplastische Chirurgie und Ophthalmoonkologie am Zentrum für Augenheilkunde der Uniklinik Köln


9. November 2020
*Klinische Studien: Zwischen Hoffnung und Risiko - was Patienten wissen sollten*
Priv.-Doz. Dr. Thomas Zander, Leiter des Studienzentrums der Klinik 1 für Innere Medizin an der Uniklinik Köln


2. November 2020
Wenn es mit dem Schlucken schwierig wird - Tumoren der Speiseröhre
Univ.-Prof. Dr. Christiane Bruns, Direktorin der Klinik und Poliklinik für Allgemein-, Viszeral-, Tumor- und Transplantationschirurgie
Prof. Dr. Wolfgang Schröder, Chirurgischer Leiter Oberer Gastrointestinaltrakt und Leiter der Speiseröhren- und Magensprechstunde der Klinik für Chirurgie


26. Oktober 2020
*Inkontinenz nach OP, Bestrahlung oder Chemo  welche Behandlungsmöglichkeiten gibt es?*
Referenten des Kontinenz- und Beckenbodenzentrums Köln:
Dr. Sebastian Ludwig, Oberarzt an der Frauenklinik an der Uniklinik Köln
Leonidas Karapanos, Oberarzt an der Klinik für Urologie an der Uniklinik Köln
Priv.-Doz. Dr. Claudia Rudroff, Chefärztin Viszeralchirurgie am Ev. Klinikum Köln Weyertal


19. Oktober 2020
Chronische Lymphatische Leukämie (CLL): aktuelle Therapiemöglichkeiten und Studienlage
Prof. Barbara Eichhorst, Fachärztin für Innere Medizin und Hämatologie und Internistische Onkologie und Oberärztin an der Klinik 1 für Innere Medizin


12. Oktober 2020    
Ist mein Krebs erblich bedingt? Das Nationale Zentrum Familiäre Tumorerkrankungen im CIO nimmt seine Arbeit auf
Priv.-Doz. Dr. Kerstin Rhiem, Leitende Oberärztin am Zentrum Familiärer Brust- und Eierstockkrebs der Uniklinik Köln


28. September 2020
*Was ist Palliativ- und Hospizarbeit?*
Univ.-Prof. Dr. Raymond Voltz, Direktor des Zentrums für Palliativmedizin an der Uniklinik Köln


14. September 2020
*Was Patienten selbst tun können? Zum Beispiel: Bewegung*
Priv.-Doz. Dr. Sportwiss. Freerk Baumann, Leiter AG Onkologische Bewegungsmedizin an der Uniklinik Köln


7. September 2020
Therapieoptionen bei Sarkomen
Univ.-Prof. Dr. Dr. Roland Ullrich, Facharzt für Innere Medizin und Hämatologie und Onkologie an der Klinik 1 für Innere Medizin / Onkol. Leitung des Sarkomzentrums und Priv.-Doz. Dr. Kourosh Zarghooni, Experte für Tumororthopädie und Sarkomchirurgie an der Klinik für Orthopädie / Chirurg. Leiter des Sarkomzentrums


17. August 2020
*Was Patienten selbst tun können? Zum Beispiel: Ernährung*
Laura Wobbe & Ivonne Leixner, Diätassistentin klinische Diätetik, Universitätsklinikum Köln Catering GmbH


10. August 2020
*Prostatakarzinom: moderne Diagnostik und fokale Therapie - MRT-basierte Diagnostik und MRT-basierte Therapie*
Dr. Samy Mahjoub, Klinik und Poliklinik für Urologie, Uro-Onkologie und spezielle urologische und Roboter-assistierte Chirurgie

Hinweis: Das Video ruckelt in der ersten Minute etwas wg. WLAN-Problemen, danach läuft es stabil.


3. August 2020
*Genetische Testung  Wer sollte sich testen lassen und wie funktioniert es?*
Univ.-Prof. Jürgen Wolf, Ärztlicher Leiter CIO Köln, Leiter des Schwerpunktes Lungenkrebs und Sprecher von nNGM


--------------


TAO

----------


## Michi1

Die meisten dieser Vorträge habe ich schon in der AHB gehört. Das gute daran war auch, dass man nachfragen konnte, wenn man es nicht genau verstanden hatte.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Rudi alias DadaTao,

vielen Dank für die vielen Hinweise. Aber das meiste ist doch schon bekannt.

Harald

----------


## lutzi007

Tao,

vielen Dank! Das ist immer wieder interessant.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Weibsbild

> Rudi alias DadaTao,
> 
> vielen Dank für die vielen Hinweise. Aber das meiste ist doch schon bekannt.
> 
> Harald


Lass diese hinterfotzige Stänkerei doch einfach mal sein!

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Lass diese hinterfotzige Stänkerei doch einfach mal sein!



Mir ist nicht bekannt, ob die Formulierung hinterfotzig im Duden verzeichnet ist. Ich möchte das auch garnicht nachschlagen. Vor der Frau die das ins Forum gesetzt hat, graust mir.

Und Dada Tao (Rudi) begeht Hausfriedensbruch, wie Ralf unlängst erläutert hat:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...341#post137341

----------


## Rastaman

> Lass diese hinterfotzige Stänkerei doch einfach mal sein!


Zustimmung von mir. Der "gehäutete" Harald ist halt der alte Harald. Immerhin ist das Weglassen der Schleimerei ein Fortschritt.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Zustimmung von mir. Der "gehäutete" Harald ist halt der alte Harald. Immerhin ist das Weglassen der Schleimerei ein Fortschritt.


Lieber Rastman,

vielen Dank für Deinen erstaunlich kleinen oder kurzen Beitrag nach Zeilen gemessen.

Aber so schwer krank kann doch der Rudi als Gast nicht sein, wenn er noch pausenlos  bzw. oft 
so große bzw. vielfältige Dateien zusammenklaubt und in diesem Forum präsentiert.

Ich wünsche ihm noch ein langes Leben.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Reiner mit E

Harald,

wer bist Du, das Du entscheiden möchtest, wer hier Hausfriedensbruch begeht ?

wer bist Du, zu behaupten, das Rudi nicht schwer krank ist ?

wer bist Du , zu glauben, das Deine Beiträge in diesem Forum noch gewünscht sind ?

findest Du keinen anderen Spielplatz um Deine Stänkereien fortzuführen ?

Zum Schluß noch eines : Was Rudi an wichtigen Informationen diesem Forum beziehungsweise den vielen Betroffenen hier aufgezeigt hat, wirst Du , auch wenn Du noch 20 Jahre hier postesn darfst ( was mir mittlerweile total unverständlich ist )  nicht schaffen. 

Und mir und einigen anderen hier " graust " es von jemandem ganz anderem ! Warum kannst Du keine Ruhe geben in einem Forum für Kranke beziehungsweise Schwerkranke ?

----------


## buschreiter

Es wäre schön, wenn nicht jeder immer über jedes Stöckchen springen würde, das ihm vorgehalten wird. Das Forum wäre deutlich entspannter zu lesen.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> wer bist Du, das Du entscheiden möchtest, wer hier Hausfriedensbruch begeht ?


Nicht ich habe das zu entscheiden, sondern der Moderator.

Aber Du warst noch garnicht geboren, da hatte ich in Hamburg schon meinen Kaufmannsgehilfenbrief in der Tasche.

Und deshalb erlaube ich mir auch als der Ältere Dir ins Gewsissen zu reden.

Und Ralf hat moniert, das Rudi alias Dada Tao die Forumsregeln ignoriert, obwohl er gegen das Hausrecht verstößt.

Und Dir, lieber Reiner wünsche ich, dass Du noch sehr lange um die Klippen des Lebens herumschippern kannst.

Harald

----------


## lutzi007

Lieber Tao,
Danke für Deine Beiträge. Ich schätze sie sehr und möchte auch in Zukunft nicht darauf verzichten.
Habe noch einen schönen Abend!
Dein Lutz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Dein Lutz,

Lutz,

du enttäuscht mich das erste und leider auch das letzte Mal.

Harald

----------


## lutzi007

Lieber Harald,

Du bist schon sehr alt und solltest Dich so weise verhalten und deine restliche Lebenszeit nicht damit verschwenden, Andere zu ärgern.

Liebe Grüße
Lutz

----------


## Weibsbild

> Zustimmung von mir. Der "gehäutete" Harald ist halt der alte Harald. Immerhin ist das Weglassen der Schleimerei ein Fortschritt.


Leider ist auch das nur ein Traum. Seine PN an mich vom 26.9.:

Hallo Christine,

habe mal eben die PKH von Bruno gelesen. Im Juni 2021 Chemo. Wie geht es ihm jetzt?

Schade, dass Du mich nicht leiden kannst.

Gruß Harald

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
der "Unverwüstliche" ist auf eigenen Wunsch aus dem Froum ausgeschieden, damit Schluss der Debatte hier

----------


## Dada Tao

Hier sollte für jeden Erkrankten etwas dabei sein:*



Tumor Target Therapy
*der Videokanal von Prof. Hilke Vorwerk


*
Prof. Hilke Vorwerk*
*Prostatakarzinom für Patienten* (11 Videos)
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...jl7SVEY-CGnhVq



*Prof. Hilke Vorwerk
Prostatakarzinom* (41 Videos)
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...5hXM_yRWDAGZFK



TAO

----------


## silver dollar

dann mache ich hier Schluss

----------

